# Celebrity Death Pool



## Hank

Who's Next?

My pick is Ms. Lohan


----------



## bcp

Betty White or Dick Van Dike


----------



## lovinmaryland

Hank said:


> Who's Next?
> 
> My pick is Ms. Lohan



She's always your pick!


----------



## Hank

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> She's always your pick!



She's my "go to" pick.....


----------



## Baja28

bcp said:


> Betty White or Dick Van Dike


I thought Dick Van Dike was long gone!!


----------



## Dakota

lovinmaryland said:


> She's always your pick!



That is what I was thinking 

Betty White is going to outlive us all.... bcp... she's pretty fricken heathy for being an old gal and is the last Golden Girl standing.


----------



## RoseRed

The Betty White show Off Their Rocker's is hysterical!


----------



## MMDad

Larry Hagman is going to reunite with his liver.


----------



## Misfit

Andy Griffith


----------



## aps45819

Hank said:


> Who's Next?
> 
> My pick is Ms. Lohan



What celebrity died?


----------



## bcp

Dakota said:


> That is what I was thinking
> 
> Betty White is going to outlive us all.... bcp... she's pretty fricken heathy for being an old gal and is the last Golden Girl standing.



she is still like 90 or something. But you may be correct, she still seems to have more energy than most half her age.
 Be a sad Day when she goes.

Lohan? not so sad a day. If she goes I guess drugs or drinking or a car accident, Maybe she will just stumble off a curb and land her head under a truck tire. Or, she might get drunk and put on panties for a change and suffocate herself


----------



## lovinmaryland

Misfit said:


> Andy Griffith



Dont be trying to kill off Matlock.  Wtf is your problem


----------



## Hank

Celebrity Death Pool: List of Famous People Likely to Die in 2012


----------



## aps45819

aps45819 said:


> What celebrity died?


----------



## Hank

aps45819 said:


>



Does a celebrity have to die in order to talk about celebrities dying?


----------



## aps45819

Hank said:


> Does a celebrity have to die in order to talk about celebrities dying?



yes.


----------



## Hank

aps45819 said:


> yes.



Vanilla Ice


----------



## bcp

Hank said:


> Does a celebrity have to die in order to talk about celebrities dying?



I would say no, and I would also say that it might suck to be reading that list and find your name on it.


----------



## Merlin99

bcp said:


> Betty White or Dick Van Dike



I'm going with Phyllis Diller, she's got to be close to a hundred by now.


----------



## somdfunguy

Abe Vigoda


----------



## Bann

Dakota said:


> That is what I was thinking
> 
> Betty White is going to outlive us all.... bcp... she's pretty fricken heathy for being an old gal and is the last Golden Girl standing.





I want to be Betty White when I grow up!


----------



## Retrodeb54

Simon Cowell


----------



## bcp

Bann said:


> I want to be Betty White when I grow up!



I want the real Betty White to live long enough to make it to MY funeral.


----------



## withrespect

morbid place, this forum....


----------



## Hank

My alternate is Courtney Love.....


----------



## FireBrand

Hank said:


> My alternate is Courtney Love.....


zombies don't count


----------



## Hank

FireBrand said:


> zombies don't count



Well damn...Guess that means Mickey Rourke is out as well, huh?


----------



## FireBrand

Hank said:


> Well damn...Guess that means Mickey Rourke is out as well, huh?


He looks 91/2 decades !


----------



## mamatutu

Does anyone really care about celebrities...except that they are in movies we like for entertainment.  They all freaks and support Obama.  My hub and I watch all the old movies now....like from the 30's thru the 90's.  They don't make them like they used to.   Betty White is excluded from my comment.


----------



## Hank

FireBrand said:


> He looks 91/2 decades !


----------



## Hank

mamatutu said:


> Does anyone really care about celebrities...except that they are in movies we like for entertainment.  They all freaks and support Obama.  My hub and I watch all the old movies now....like from the 30's thru the 90's.  They don't make them like they used to.   Betty White is excluded from my comment.



Thanks to the lack of attention span and vapidness of America


----------



## ValYumm

Keith Richards

Or is he a zombie too?


----------



## mamatutu

ValYumm said:


> Keith Richards
> 
> Or is he a zombie too?



Keith Richards is on the list with Betty White.  The Rolling Stones were awesome!


----------



## ValYumm

mamatutu said:


> Keith Richards is on the list with Betty White.  The Rolling Stones were awesome!



Where is the list?


----------



## ValYumm

mamatutu said:


> Sorry, my list. There is no one on it unless they are before 1980. But, I did mention in previous post about Betty White..she is going to live forever.  You are a newbie, so good advice is you read all posts before you reply.  But, here you go, this is fun:  Keith Richards in Pirates of the Caribbean. I may have to edit my list.  Johnny Depp is way cool, but he is a Democrat, so I am sad. Can't base my vote on celebs, and, also, they are not members of the real world.



Who else is on ur list?


----------



## mamatutu

ValYumm said:


> Who else is on ur list?



OK. Nevermind. You are as bullheaded as I am.  I think we will have some interesting discussions in the future. Good night.


----------



## ValYumm

mamatutu said:


> OK. Nevermind. You are as bullheaded as I am.  I think we will have some interesting discussions in the future. Good night.



I will be here every night for the next 2 weeks. Night shift goes good with my habits of trying to do as little as possible. Are you working or do you have sleeping issues


----------



## mamatutu

ValYumm said:


> I will be here every night for the next 2 weeks. Night shift goes good with my habits of trying to do as little as possible. Are you working or do you have sleeping issues



I do have sleep issues. My son just got arrested again. You are a stupid jerk.  And, I am just glad that I am at peace with this forum, and know how to handle members like you. Love and peace.


----------



## ValYumm

mamatutu said:


> I do have sleep issues. My son just got arrested again. You are a stupid jerk.  And, I am just glad that I am at peace with this forum, and know how to handle members like you. Love and peace.



What did I do. Im soooo confused


----------



## ValYumm

Call me a stupid jerk then says love and peace. Jeezoflipp


----------



## mamatutu

ValYumm said:


> Call me a stupid jerk then says love and peace. Jeezoflipp



Have a nice life, Lance.


----------



## ValYumm

mamatutu said:


> Have a nice life, Lance.



Huh


----------



## ValYumm

WhatchuTalkin bout mamatatoo


----------



## mamatutu

ValYumm said:


> Huh



You have said "huh" before to my posts. It is a dead give away.  If you are not Lance, you would say so.  Just sayin'. Even if you said different, I wouldn't believe you.  So, let's just end it now.  No more posts to each other.  Love and peace.


----------



## ValYumm

mamatutu said:


> You have said "huh" before to my posts. It is a dead give away.  If you are not Lance, you would say so.  Just sayin'. Even if you said different, I wouldn't believe you.  So, let's just end it now.  No more posts to each other.  Love and peace.



Well that was a short friendship. Love and peace


----------



## ValYumm

ValYumm said:


> Well that was a short friendship. Love and peace



Huh


----------



## Bay_Kat

mamatutu said:


> I do have sleep issues. My son just got arrested again. You are a stupid jerk.  And, I am just glad that I am at peace with this forum, and know how to handle members like you. Love and peace.



Wow, what was that for? At 2am I think he had a valid question. Practice what you preach, chill.


----------



## warneckutz

Bay_Kat said:


> Wow, what was that for? At 2am I think he had a valid question. Practice what you preach, chill.


Looks like it's time them to have ...


----------



## ValYumm

Bay_Kat said:


> Wow, what was that for? At 2am I think he had a valid question. Practice what you preach, chill.



weird, right?


----------



## mamatutu

Bay_Kat said:


> Wow, what was that for? At 2am I think he had a valid question. Practice what you preach, chill.



Forgot to take my chill pills!!!


----------



## ValYumm

mamatutu said:


> Forgot to take my chill pills!!!



You need some ValYumm.


----------



## mamatutu

ValYumm said:


> You need some ValYumm.


----------



## Nickel

Nora Ephron died.


----------



## ValYumm

Nickel said:


> Nora Ephron died.



I was gonna pick nora


----------



## Homer J

Didn't see this one coming.

'My Three Sons' big brother Don Grady dies at 68 | Fox News


----------



## Retrodeb54

Homer J said:


> Didn't see this one coming.
> 
> 'My Three Sons' big brother Don Grady dies at 68 | Fox News



Interesting read I thought. Just a little share. 

Does anybody know whatever became of the cast of My Three Sons? Is anyone still living from that show? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## kwillia

Misfit said:


> Andy Griffith



:


----------



## Misfit

kwillia said:


> :




Last Valentine’s Day I guessed how many candy hearts were in the big jar within 3....3,068. You should have seen that ladies face. I'm the frickin' rain man.


----------



## warneckutz

Misfit said:


> Last Valentine’s Day I guessed how many candy hearts were in the big jar within 3....3,068. You should have seen that ladies face. I'm the frickin' rain man.


----------



## kwillia

Misfit said:


> Last Valentine’s Day I guessed how many candy hearts were in the big jar within 3....3,068. You should have seen that ladies face. I'm the frickin' rain man.


Dude, I need you to play Keno for me... pick 5 numbers and do the BONUS... check your paypal... TIA


----------



## lovinmaryland

Misfit said:


> Last Valentine’s Day I guessed how many candy hearts were in the big jar within 3....3,068. You should have seen that ladies face. I'm the frickin' rain man.



YOU KILLED Matlock!!!!!!


----------



## warneckutz

lovinmaryland said:


> YOU KILLED Matlock!!!!!!


----------



## Misfit

Nelson Mandela


----------



## AnthonyJames

Hosni Mubarak


----------



## Misfit

*Nelson Mandela has lung infection*



Misfit said:


> Nelson Mandela



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-20677168


----------



## Misfit

Misfit said:


> Nelson Mandela




South African TV channel apologises for airing Nelson Mandela obituary - Telegraph




I am the reaper.


----------



## slotpuppy

I picked that guy shain gandee but my post was deleted.


----------



## Misfit

slotpuppy said:


> I picked that guy shain gandee but my post was deleted.





Did you really?


----------



## slotpuppy

Misfit said:


> Did you really?



Yes I did.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Misfit said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-20677168



Nelson Mandela discharged from the hospital, South Africa says | Fox News


----------



## Misfit

Misfit said:


> Nelson Mandela



Whom would you like me to pick next?


----------



## vraiblonde

Misfit said:


> Nelson Mandela



Damn


----------



## Hank

Misfit said:


> Whom would you like me to pick next?



You're good! 


Who's next, Who's next?


----------



## Hank

I pick Lohan.


----------



## Misfit

We'll be sorry to see you go......










Kirk Douglas


----------



## afjess1989

John mc Cain


----------



## NextJen

Ok folks, remember....this isn't a wish list.


----------



## Monello

Cassius Clay


----------



## NextJen

I think Billy Graham and Ray Price are racing to the finish.


----------



## Homer J

Misfit said:


> Whom would you like me to pick next?



I call  on that one. Your pick was over a year and a half ago.


----------



## somdfunguy

Abe Vigoda


----------



## Monello

Keith Richards


----------



## slotpuppy

Bob Dole.


----------



## Hank

Mac McGarry


----------



## slotpuppy

Hank said:


> Mac McGarry



Day late and a dollar short


----------



## Hank

slotpuppy said:


> Day late and a dollar short



I won?


----------



## slotpuppy

Hank said:


> I won?



Yes, you won a date with VD.


----------



## Hank

slotpuppy said:


> Yes, you won a date with VD.



Ehhh. Keep it. I quit.


----------



## RoseRed

'Lawrence of Arabia' star Peter O'Toole dies at 81 | Fox News


----------



## RPMDAD

Definitely liked him in  Lawrence of Arabia good movie.  Good actor.  As far as predicting who is next to pass,to morbid of a game for me to participate in, no one knows for whom or when the bell tolls. Each day is precious, spend time with the ones you love and appreciate every moment.


----------



## Lilypad

Ray Price


----------



## kwillia

Well heck, One Tin Soldier rides away...

'Billy Jack' creator Tom Laughlin dead at age 82 - MSN Entertainment News


----------



## Merlin99

kwillia said:


> Well heck, One Tin Soldier rides away...
> 
> 'Billy Jack' creator Tom Laughlin dead at age 82 - MSN Entertainment News


Loved that song (40 years ago).


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> Well heck, One Tin Soldier rides away...
> 
> 'Billy Jack' creator Tom Laughlin dead at age 82 - MSN Entertainment News



I was just going to post that  

And the triecta begins anew....


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> I was just going to post that
> 
> And the triecta begins anew....



Already started.  Joan Fontaine kicked it.


----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


> Already started.  Joan Fontaine kicked it.



Dang, I thought she was already dead.


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> Dang, I thought she was already dead.



Pretty much. She was 96.


----------



## Larry Gude

I think there is something wrong with anyone who takes any more than a passing notice of a celebrity death. You don't know them. They sure as HELL don't know you. You can have the work they did forever. 

The only possible exception I can think of is Stevie Ray Vaughn. Past that, older heroes, John Wayne, Clint when his time comes, hey, we all die. :shrug:
Younger folks, Hendrix, Paul Walker, hey, live has ALL of it's meaning BECAUSE we are mortal. 

The only 'death' pool that concerns me is friends and family. I know them. I care about them. I worry, actually care, about who is next. I've got a BUNCH of older folks and there sits that cell phone...just waiting...


----------



## kwillia

Larry Gude said:


> I think there is something wrong with anyone who takes any more than a passing notice of a celebrity death. You don't know them. They sure as HELL don't know you. You can have the work they did forever.
> 
> The only possible exception I can think of is Stevie Ray Vaughn. Past that, older heroes, John Wayne, Clint when his time comes, hey, we all die. :shrug:
> Younger folks, Hendrix, Paul Walker, hey, live has ALL of it's meaning BECAUSE we are mortal.
> 
> The only 'death' pool that concerns me is friends and family. I know them. I care about them. I worry, actually care, about who is next. I've got a BUNCH of older folks and there sits that cell phone...just waiting...


Stevie...........


----------



## Larry Gude

kwillia said:


> Stevie...........



Yet one more reason to dislike Clapton; he had SRV killed. 


:


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> I think there is something wrong with anyone who takes any more than a passing notice of a celebrity death. You don't know them. They sure as HELL don't know you. You can have the work they did forever.



The hell you say.  I was genuinely sad when we lost Vince Flynn because that also meant the end of Mitch Rapp and a new sure thing book every year on or around my birthday.  Same with Crichton and Robert B. Parker.  Losing a favorite author is almost like losing an old friend.

I'd feel the same way if any cast member of Modern Family died.  You can have the work they did forever, but you can't have any new work.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> The hell you say.  I was genuinely sad when we lost Vince Flynn because that also meant the end of Mitch Rapp and a new sure thing book every year on or around my birthday.  Same with Crichton and Robert B. Parker.  Losing a favorite author is almost like losing an old friend.
> 
> I'd feel the same way if any cast member of Modern Family died.  You can have the work they did forever, but you can't have any new work.



Vince Flynn isn't dead. He knew too much. He's in a cell, in some rendition county somewhere, waiting on the REAL Mitch to come save his ass...


Plus, his books have become predictable, dime novel crap.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> The hell you say.  I was genuinely sad when we lost Vince Flynn because that also meant the end of Mitch Rapp and a new sure thing book every year on or around my birthday.  Same with Crichton and Robert B. Parker.  Losing a favorite author is almost like losing an old friend.
> 
> I'd feel the same way if any cast member of Modern Family died.  You can have the work they did forever, but you can't have any new work.


Yep. And as for feeling a moment of sadness even when it's someone as obscure as Tom Laughlin... if you react to learning of their death than that person made some sort of impression on you and it's only natural to take a moment to reflect. For me, Tom Laughlin's Billy Jack character was kick ass and my earliest memories of recognizing that a virtuous man was a sexy man and it was a trait worthy of notice. Hell he was "Chuck Norris cool" before there was a Chuck Norris cool.


----------



## NextJen

Lilypad said:


> Ray Price



Price passed away Monday at his Texas home, having long outlasted most of his country music contemporaries and the prognosis doctors gave him when they discovered his pancreatic cancer in 2011. He was 87.


----------



## MMDad

Lily Tomlin.


----------



## Hank

I just had a vision that Casey Kasem was going to kick it. Countdown!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

OJ Simpson


----------



## slotpuppy

I am still sticking with Bob Dole.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Standing in line at the grocery store yesterday I saw one of those tabloids, had a bunch of celebs on the front that are supposedly on their death beds.  Willie Nelson, Michael Caine, Mary Tyler Moore and several others.  I'm thinking these folks are going to live several more years just because this stupid magazine says they are dying.


----------



## somdfunguy

Nancy Reagan


----------



## somdfunguy

Any one have Philip?


----------



## Retrodeb54

Yesterday Sid Ceasar passed away. Didn't see anything on here about it so I just put it here. He was a great entertainer, a funny man indeed.  

He was 91. September 8, 1922 – February 12, 2014


----------



## FireBrand

Folk singer and radical activist Pete Seeger took his
final bow a couple of weeks ago.
He was 95.


----------



## Retrodeb54

For the pool:

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## Hank

My 2014 pick is The Biebs!


----------



## jazz lady

And another.  RIP Papa Walton:



> The man who played the patriarch on CBS’ long-running series The Waltons has died. Ralph Waite was 85. He starred for nine seasons on the Depression-era drama as John Walton Sr., who eked out a living at the family lumber mill on Walton’s Mountain. He scored an Emmy nom for the role in 1978 and also directed more than a dozen episodes of the hourlong series, which ran from 1972-81 and was followed by a series of telefilms.



R.I.P.


----------



## PJay

I hate this thread.


----------



## garyt27

*Larry La Prise*

With all the sadness and trauma going on in the world at the present time, it is worth reflecting on the death of a very important person which almost went unnoticed .Larry La Prise, the man who wrote "The Hokey Pokey" died peacefully in his sleep at the age of 93. The most traumatic part for his family was getting him into the coffin. They put his left leg in,                              and thats when the trouble started.....


----------



## Retrodeb54

garyt27 said:


> With all the sadness and trauma going on in the world at the present time, it is worth reflecting on the death of a very important person which almost went unnoticed .Larry La Prise, the man who wrote "The Hokey Pokey" died peacefully in his sleep at the age of 93. The most traumatic part for his family was getting him into the coffin. They put his left leg in, and thats when the trouble started...



Somehow I feel he would have appreciated the pun.


----------



## somdfunguy

no one had Mickey Rooney


----------



## Hank

somdfunguy said:


> no one had Mickey Rooney



or Peaches Geldof...


----------



## Vince

Hank said:


> or Peaches Geldof...


Heard it on the news and still don't have a clue who the hell she is besides being the daughter of someone that died of a drug overdose.  :shrug:


----------



## Hank

Vince said:


> Heard it on the news and still don't have a clue who the hell she is besides being the daughter of someone that died of a drug overdose.  :shrug:



Well, her Father is the celebrity. I think she had a modeling career or something, but probably due to her Dad. Bob Geldof is a musician. Played in The Boomtown Rats, responsible for Band-Aid/We are the World and was the star of one of the best movies ever, Pink Floyd's The Wall.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Poor Casey -- http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2014/06/12/casey-kasem-near-death/


----------



## Misfit

Chasey_Lane said:


> Poor Casey -- http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2014/06/12/casey-kasem-near-death/


----------



## Hank

I pick Casey Kasem.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Hank said:


> I pick Casey Kasem.



Hank, maybe you should count down your "Top 40" with Casey Kasem being number 1.


----------



## RoseRed

Ruby Dee...  http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...ead-actress-91-daughter-says/?intcmp=features


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

withrespect said:


> morbid place, this forum....



Seconded.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Hank said:


> I pick Casey Kasem.



Just saw on the news that he passed away.  Don't see anything online yet.


----------



## Hank

Bay_Kat said:


> Just saw on the news that he passed away.  Don't see anything online yet.



I win.


----------



## Lurk

Bay_Kat said:


> Just saw on the news that he passed away.  Don't see anything online yet.



The kids starved him out.  Then sent the body back to the new wife to deal with.  KIDS!


----------



## somdfunguy

Harrison Ford


----------



## NextJen

Glen Campbell


----------



## Misfit

Robin Williams.


----------



## GURPS

Misfit said:


> Robin Williams.


----------



## afjess1989

George Bush (the first one),Valerie Harper,Amy Robach


----------



## Larry Gude

Misfit said:


> Robin Williams.



Guffaw!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheater! Low life! Sum bag!!! 


Beat me to it.....   :kickscan:


----------



## Monello

Cassius Clay


----------



## Misfit

Billy Graham & Zsa Zsa Gabor


----------



## mamatutu

Lauren Bacall died today.  Another great!


----------



## MMDad

Jimmy Carter.


----------



## MADPEBS1

tony stewart


----------



## somdfunguy

Suge Knight


----------



## Monello

Cassius Clay


----------



## Toxick

somdfunguy said:


> Suge Knight




That's a long shot.


----------



## RoseRed

Joan Rivers


----------



## Dakota

RoseRed said:


> Joan Rivers


----------



## Roman

Last I heard, she was alive. She's 81, so her time around the corner is quite limited.





Dakota said:


>


----------



## PeoplesElbow

I'm going to go with Brett Michaels.


----------



## NextJen

Not much being said about Joan Rivers condition except, resting comfortably, drug induced coma.  I suspect brain damage. She may already be 'gone'.


----------



## vraiblonde

I hate Joan Rivers.  She makes a living being ugly to people and publicly humiliating them.  Die, bitch.


----------



## kwillia

She's 81. It's way past life expectency. I'm always confused when people gasp and act as if its a tragedy when old people die...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:


> She's 81. It's way past life expectency. I'm always confused when people gasp and act as if its a tragedy when old people die...


With all the work Joan has had done, she SHOULD be able to live forever.  And Janice Dickinson.


----------



## Monello

RG3's career


----------



## Bann

Monello said:


> RG3's career




   Do you think?!!   Sheesh, he seems more fragile than a China doll.


----------



## Monello

See posts #78 & #139


----------



## Merlin99

I'm going for Wilford Brimley, the diabeetus is going to get him sooner or later.


----------



## Larry Gude

Merlin99 said:


> I'm going for Wilford Brimley, the diabeetus is going to get him sooner or later.



Quaker Oats will keep alive forever.


----------



## Monello

Larry Gude said:


> Quaker Oats will keep alive forever.



You better check and see if Quaker Oats made the list.

http://forums.somd.com/threads/294537-How-unhealthy-is-your-favorite-cereal


----------



## Bann

RIP Marcia Strassman.  Darn.

http://deadline.com/2014/10/marcia-...e-back-kotter-honey-i-shrunk-the-kids-861946/


----------



## vraiblonde

Wow, Julie Kotter was 66.  RIP.


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> Wow, Julie Kotter was 66.  RIP.



I loved her tuna casserole!


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> Wow, Julie Kotter was 66.  RIP.



had a crush on her in the 70's, just saw her picture and remembered why. Why couldn't it have been Alan Alda who went instead.


----------



## BadGirl

Merlin99 said:


> had a crush on her in the 70's, just saw her picture and remembered why. Why couldn't it have been Alan Alda instead.



You want a crush on Alan Alda?


----------



## Merlin99

BadGirl said:


> You want a crush on Alan Alda?



Not exactly what I meant and I fixed it to keep anyone from ever having that particular thought again.


----------



## MMDad

Wink Martindale.


----------



## somdfunguy

Betty White


----------



## Hank

Lohan


----------



## RoseRed

Borat


----------



## afjess1989

somdfunguy said:


> Betty White



She is dead already.


----------



## Bann

afjess1989 said:


> She is dead already.



Not hardly.  She just turned 93 on January 17!


----------



## afjess1989

Bann said:


> Not hardly.  She just turned 93 on January 17!



hmmmmmm i thought i read somewhere a few months ago she died already. Nevermind it was a hoax!


----------



## Bay_Kat

somdfunguy said:


> Suge Knight



Not dead, but he's killin'. 

http://www.cnn.com/2015/01/30/entertainment/suge-knight-hit-and-run/index.html


----------



## somdfunguy

I saw that today too. He'll be dead soon now.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bay_Kat said:


> Not dead, but he's killin'.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/01/30/entertainment/suge-knight-hit-and-run/index.html



You can take the boy out of the ghetto but you can't take the ghetto out of the boy.


----------



## Bann

Bobbi Kristina Brown found unresponsive in tub and taken to the hospital...


http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2015-01-31-13-02-36


----------



## Bay_Kat

Bann said:


> Bobbi Kristina Brown found unresponsive in tub and taken to the hospital...
> 
> 
> http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2015-01-31-13-02-36



Was just getting ready to post this, you beat me to it. I was going to put it in the news section, but thought I'd check her first.


----------



## b23hqb

Don't know about the celebrity part, but the other day I attended the funeral of a third former fellow employee in the last three months - two in Nov 2014, and the third on Thursday. Two were younger than me, and I'm only 60.

Yikes! And sad.  

There is an upside, though. I always run into a bunch of other fellow employees, most retired, and we have a lot of get together's after these things for most of us who remain.


----------



## Monello

Cassius Clay


----------



## invisible-girl

Richard Simmons


----------



## huntr1

Bann said:


> Bobbi Kristina Brown found unresponsive in tub and taken to the hospital...
> 
> 
> http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2015-01-31-13-02-36


I give her brother/husband 2 years from him inheriting her estate till he ends up dead.


----------



## sockgirl77

huntr1 said:


> I give her brother/husband 2 years from him inheriting her estate till he ends up dead.



Looks like she'll be added to the pool tomorrow. http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...e-day-as-whitney-report-says/?intcmp=features


----------



## Bay_Kat

sockgirl77 said:


> Looks like she'll be added to the pool tomorrow. http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...e-day-as-whitney-report-says/?intcmp=features



Saw on TV last night, the lawyer for the family said that was a rumor. They have no intention of doing that.

Interesting thing I just heard on TV, on this day in 1993 "I will always love you" by Whitney Houston was the number one song.  Haven't seen anyone put that together with the date of her death. Not that it's a big deal, just thought it was interesting.


----------



## MMDad

Bruce Jenner. Blood loss while having an appendage amputated.


----------



## Misfit

Leonard Nimoy


----------



## Chasey_Lane

So sad.  http://www.inquisitr.com/1869038/be...y-actor-dies-after-being-hit-by-car-breaking/


----------



## itsbob

http://www.hlntv.com/article/2015/02/24/american-horror-story-actor-dead-meep-woolf

American Horror Story actor.


----------



## NextJen

itsbob said:


> http://www.hlntv.com/article/2015/02/24/american-horror-story-actor-dead-meep-woolf
> 
> American Horror Story actor.




If only the driver of the car would have blown the horn.....meep, meep!


----------



## sockgirl77

NextJen said:


> If only the driver of the car would have blown the horn.....meep, meep!



OMG! 

We're going to hell.


----------



## Monello

Cassius Clay


----------



## Hank

Nancy Reagan


----------



## somdfunguy

Billy Graham


----------



## itsbob

NextJen said:


> If only the driver of the car would have blown the horn.....meep, meep!



:like:


----------



## RPMDAD

And the winner is Misfit

Leonard Nimoy, Spock of ‘Star Trek,’ Dies at 83

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/27/a...nimoy-spock-of-star-trek-dies-at-83.html?_r=0


----------



## Misfit

I killed Andy Griffith and now Spock.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Cynthia Lennon has passed.


----------



## Merlin99

Suzanne Crough (AKA Tracy Partridge)

http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/28/suzanne-crough-dead-tracy-partridge-family-daughter-dies/


----------



## Hank

Anyone have Dick?

Dick Van Patten, 'Eight Is Enough' father, dies at 86

http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/23/entertainment/feat-dick-van-patten-dies-obit/


----------



## sockgirl77

Hank said:


> Anyone have Dick?


----------



## Misfit

Hank said:


> Anyone have Dick?







sockgirl77 said:


>



I think you misunderstood the question.


----------



## Monello

Misfit said:


> I think you misunderstood the question.



Maybe not.


----------



## sockgirl77

Monello said:


> Maybe not.


----------



## NextJen

Bobbi Kristina Brown


----------



## Roman

Jerry Lewis unless he's dead already.


----------



## Homer J

Roman said:


> Jerry Lewis unless he's dead already.



He is. It's just that nobody has told him.


----------



## somdfunguy

Sally Jessy Raphael


----------



## withrespect

Obama.


----------



## RPMDAD

Patrick Macnee, star of 1960s TV series 'The Avengers,' dies

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Patrick Macnee, the British-born actor best known as dapper secret agent John Steed in the long-running 1960s TV series "The Avengers," has died. He was 93.

Macnee died Thursday of natural causes with his family at his bedside in Rancho Mirage, his son Rupert said in a statement.

The clever spy drama, which began in 1961 in Britain, debuted in the United States in 1966. It ran for eight seasons and continued in syndication for decades afterward.

Macnee's character appeared in all but two episodes, accompanied by a string of beautiful women who were his sidekicks. The most popular was likely Diana Rigg, who played sexy junior agent Emma Peel from 1965 to 1968. Honor Blackman played Catherine Gale from 1962 to 1964, and Linda Thorson was Tara King from 1968 to 1969.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/celebri...-1960s-tv-series-the-avengers-dies/ar-AAc8kCw


----------



## Hank

withrespect said:


> Obama.



This post has been reported....


----------



## littlelady

Hank said:


> This post has been reported....



Why?


----------



## NextJen

Jim Nabors


----------



## Bann

RPMDAD said:


> Andy Griffith
> 
> Andy Griffith, TV&rsquo;s Lawman and Moral Compass, Dies at 86
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/04/arts/television/andy-griffith-actor-dies-at-86.html?_r=0



Pssstt... That was in 2012


----------



## RPMDAD

Wow, sorry guys i missed that.


----------



## CRHS89

Amanda Peterson from the 80s movie "Can't buy Me Love". She was 43. No cause of death listed but her father said she had some health problems including sleep apnea.


----------



## Hank

Bill Cosby's Career for the Winner!


----------



## sockgirl77

Hank said:


> Bill Cosby's Career for the Winner!



But the memes are fantastic.


----------



## Misfit

Stan Lee.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Joni Mitchell


----------



## Pete

Ariana Grande


----------



## RPMDAD

Omar Sharif, ‘Lawrence of Arabia’ and ‘Dr. Zhivago’ Star, Dies at 83

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/omar-sharif-lawrence-of-arabia-and-dr-123726644857.html


----------



## somdfunguy

George H W Bush


----------



## littlelady

somdfunguy said:


> George H W Bush



Well, duh.  What an awesome man.  Who jumps out of a plane at 90.   I will be sad when he dies.


----------



## somdfunguy

Roger Rees -71- best known for playing Nicholas Nickleby on Broadway and TV


----------



## NextJen

NextJen said:


> Bobbi Kristina Brown



So, I was a little over a month off.


----------



## Misfit

NextJen said:


> So, I was a little over a month off.


----------



## BadGirl

George Jefferson


----------



## RoseRed

Joe Jackson


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:


> Joe Jackson



Robert Palmer


----------



## Hank

BadGirl said:


> George Jefferson



 He's been dead....


----------



## BadGirl

Hank said:


> He's been dead....


Oh, yeah.


----------



## Grumpy

Airgasm said:


> Robert Palmer



Didn't he die 10-12 yrs ago? Or are you talking about Arnold's brother?


----------



## Bann

Airgasm said:


> Robert Palmer





He's been dead, too.


----------



## Bann

Grumpy said:


> Didn't he die 10-12 yrs ago? Or are you talking about Arnold's brother?


----------



## Agee

Grumpy said:


> Didn't he die 10-12 yrs ago? Or are you talking about Arnold's brother?





Bann said:


> He's been dead, too.



Saw "Joe Jackson", thought Robert Palmer... Missed the "Who's Next" part


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:


> Saw "Joe Jackson", thought Robert Palmer... Missed the "Who's Next" part



Joe Jackson, father of Michael Jackson.


----------



## MMDad

Vic Firth


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:


> Joe Jackson, father of Michael Jackson.



thought Joe Jackson, the singer...


----------



## vraiblonde

Airgasm said:


> thought Joe Jackson, the singer...



Pretty women out walking with gorillas down my street....


----------



## Agee

vraiblonde said:


> Pretty women out walking with gorillas down my street....



bingo


----------



## NextJen

Just saw in the news that Valerie Harper was rushed to the hospital Wednesday evening.


----------



## somdfunguy

'Rowdy' Roddy Piper dies at 61 from cardiac arrest


----------



## Hank

Frank Gifford


----------



## Grumpy

Judy Carne


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Helen Burns Jackson.


----------



## vraiblonde

Gary Richrath.  It was time for him to fly.


----------



## itsbob

vraiblonde said:


> Gary Richrath.  It was time for him to fly.



I don't understand.. he looked so healthy.. what happened??


----------



## Misfit

vraiblonde said:


> Gary Richrath.  It was time for him to fly.



Only The Strong Survive.


----------



## vraiblonde

Misfit said:


> Only The Strong Survive.



We've got to keep on rollin'.


----------



## Misfit

itsbob said:


> I don't understand.. he looked so healthy.. what happened??



I didn't even know Greg "The Hammer" Valentine was in Reo Speedwagon.


----------



## vraiblonde

itsbob said:


> I don't understand.. he looked so healthy.. what happened??



"Bring me Solo...."


----------



## itsbob

Misfit said:


> I didn't even know Greg "The Hammer" Valentine was in Reo Speedwagon.



I thought it was Sally Struthers..


----------



## Misfit

itsbob said:


> I thought it was Sally Struthers..


----------



## Merlin99

We've completely missed the passing of Martin Milner,




All hopes for an Adam-12 reunion have been dashed.


----------



## Misfit

*WWE Hall Of Famer “Blackjack Mulligan” Is In Critical Condit*

http://www.thesportster.com/wrestling/wwe-hall-of-famer-blackjack-mulligan-is-in-critical-condition/



> Bob “Blackjack Mulligan” Windham was scheduled to undergo brain surgery today to help relieve pressure on his brain but PWInsider.com is reporting that Blackjack had a heart attack yesterday.


----------



## Grumpy

RIP Yogi Berra


----------



## FireBrand

Who's next ?
Hugh Hefner.
I think that his  fell off !


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Hopefully Lamar Odom isn't on the "next" list.  He's in serious condition at a hospital in Nevada.


----------



## crabcake

Chasey_Lane said:


> Hopefully Lamar Odom isn't on the "next" list.  He's in serious condition at a hospital in Nevada.



Not looking good for him; he is still on life support. And with a Kardashian making his medical decisions, well ...


----------



## Hank

Happy Days actor Al Molinaro dies at 96

http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/31/entertainment/happy-days-star-al-molinaro-dies/index.html


----------



## Tito

mamatutu said:


> I do have sleep issues. My son just got arrested again. You are a stupid jerk.  And, I am just glad that I am at peace with this forum, and know how to handle members like you. Love and peace.


----------



## Misfit

Jimmy Carter


----------



## somdfunguy

Scott Weiland dead at 48

[video=youtube;sT1DdO3SISg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT1DdO3SISg[/video]


----------



## Grumpy

Ken Beatrice, not a national celibrity, but well known by DC sports fans.


----------



## DoWhat

Grumpy said:


> Ken Beatrice, not a national celibrity, but well known by DC sports fans.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsWAlxB2MII


----------



## huntr1

Grumpy said:


> Ken Beatrice, not a national celibrity, but well known by DC sports fans.



I remember listening to him in the car with my dad growing up.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2015/1...clothing-companies-dies-in-kayaking-accident/


----------



## Monello

Cassius Clay


----------



## Merlin99

Rose Siggins, aka Legless Suzy.






https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/rose-siggins-american-horror-story-actress-dead-43-192137489.html


----------



## Grumpy

Harry Morgan, RIP Colonel Potter


----------



## vraiblonde

Meadowlark Lemon is gone.    83 years old.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> Meadowlark Lemon is gone.    83 years old.


I was gonna post this but got distracted... his passing indeed needs to be recognized... so sad...


----------



## Merlin99

Grumpy said:


> Harry Morgan, RIP Colonel Potter



Actually you just missed the fourth anniversary of his passing.


----------



## Hank

Lemmy! RIP

http://consequenceofsound.net/2015/12/r-i-p-lemmy-kilmister-motorhead-frontman-dead-at-70/


----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


> Lemmy! RIP
> 
> http://consequenceofsound.net/2015/12/r-i-p-lemmy-kilmister-motorhead-frontman-dead-at-70/



Live fast, die old.  

Although 70 isn't really all that old, but it is for someone who's ingested as much drugs and booze as Lemmy.


----------



## b23hqb

vraiblonde said:


> Live fast, die old.
> 
> Although 70 isn't really all that old, but it is for someone who's ingested as much drugs and booze as Lemmy.



He was 83.


----------



## vraiblonde

b23hqb said:


> He was 83.



Lemmy, not Meadowlark.  As far as I know, Meadowlark had no substance abuse issues.


----------



## b23hqb

vraiblonde said:


> Lemmy, not Meadowlark.  As far as I know, Meadowlark had no substance abuse issues.



OK. Never heard of the other dude, thanks for the clear up.


----------



## kom526

Wayne Rogers aka Trapper John from M*A*S*H. Dead at 82, complications from pneumonia.


----------



## Hank

Natalie Cole

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/2016/01/01/natalie-cole-dead-65/78175680/


----------



## MADPEBS1

oh no, things do happen in threes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm going to guess Kirk Douglas he's 99.... Not wishing you bad will Kirk !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

Schneider died - age 89.  "Always remember, and please never forget..."

https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...8cf232-b54c-11e5-9388-466021d971de_story.html


----------



## Grumpy

David Bowie...RIP


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> David Bowie...RIP


----------



## b23hqb

RoseRed said:


>



Very talented artist with "Ziggy Stardust" a great album, but I cringe at his taste of clothing on one of his best songs:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD51cxqY_uQ

Starts at about 45 second mark.


----------



## somdfunguy

alan rickman

http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...-giant-of-british-film-and-theatre-dies-at-69


----------



## Dakota

René Angélil, husband of Céline Dion, has died, his rep confirmed exclusively to PEOPLE on Thursday. 

http://www.people.com/article/rene-angelil-dead-celine-dion-husband-dies-of-cancer


----------



## vraiblonde

Grizzly Adams is gone:

http://www.tmz.com/2016/01/15/dan-haggerty-dead-grizzly-adams/


----------



## somdfunguy

abe vigoda lives on


----------



## Monello

somdfunguy said:


> abe vigoda lives on



As does Keith Richards, I think.


----------



## GWguy




----------



## RPMDAD

Pete Huttlinger   , Guitarist for John Denver, Dies at 54

Great guitarist not really well known, making a guess, Larry and PsyOps may have heard of him, hell of a finger picker.

http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/6844015/pete-huttlinger-guitarist-for-john-denver-dies-at-54

[video=youtube;TPzGfMyXFOg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPzGfMyXFOg[/video]


----------



## Hank

Glenn Frey....RIP

http://fox6now.com/2016/01/18/glenn...uitarist-of-the-eagles-has-passed-away-at-67/


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Glenn Frey....RIP
> 
> http://fox6now.com/2016/01/18/glenn...uitarist-of-the-eagles-has-passed-away-at-67/



I thought he was....already gone...


----------



## RPMDAD

Was sorry to read that, always liked The Eagles.


----------



## Larry Gude

RPMDAD said:


> Was sorry to read that, always liked The Eagles.



Didn't know of Huntlinger. Watching some of his vids. So many amazing guitarists!


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> I thought he was....already gone...



Nope...Just livin' it up in....you know the rest.


----------



## wharf rat

Larry Gude said:


> I thought he was....already gone...




Hey...take it easy. A lot of people liked him.


----------



## vraiblonde

He had a long run.


----------



## Hank

somdfunguy said:


> abe vigoda lives on



Hope you're happy!

NEW YORK — Character actor Abe Vigoda has died.

http://fox6now.com/2016/01/26/abe-vigoda-sunken-eyed-character-actor-dead-at-94/


----------



## somdfunguy

Hank said:


> Hope you're happy!
> 
> NEW YORK — Character actor Abe Vigoda has died.
> 
> http://fox6now.com/2016/01/26/abe-vigoda-sunken-eyed-character-actor-dead-at-94/



very sad day


----------



## withrespect

Very morbid thread, this one.


----------



## RPMDAD

Paul Kantner, Jefferson Airplane Co-Founder & Guitarist, Dies at 74

efferson Airplane guitarist, vocalist and co-founding member Paul Kantner has died. He was 74. 

Kantner died Thursday (Jan. 28) of multiple organ failure. He had suffered a heart attack earlier in the week. Kantner’s publicist confirmed the news with the San Francisco Chronicle. 

From 1965-1972, Jefferson Airplane was a pioneer in the Bay Area counterculture psychedelic rock scene, first defining what became known as the “San Francisco sound.”

The band’s second album, Surrealistic Pillow, from 1967 hit No. 3 on the Billboard 200 with the help of singles "Somebody to Love" and “White Rabbit." The band performed at the 1960s’ three most famous American rock festivals – Monterey in 1967 and Woodstock and Altamont in 1969. 

Kantner is the first of Jefferson Airplane's founding members to have passed away. He was also a founding member of the group’s spinoff band, Jefferson Starship. which took off in 1974. 


https://www.yahoo.com/music/paul-kantner-jefferson-airplane-co-founder-guitarist-dies-003827400.html


----------



## Dakota

Jimmy Bain died... He was the bass guitar player in the bands Rainbow and Dio and also played base on Scorpions' Love at First Sting album.

Bain died while on Def Leppard's "Hysteria on the High Seas" cruise. He was performing on the cruise with the group Last In Line.  No official cause of death is known at this time, but band members informed fans on the cruise that he had been battling pneumonia for some time. <--- from Wiki

He died this past Sunday. 

I had a few friends on the cruise this past weekend and apparently the news of his death was released before his family found out.  

Besides that sad news, it looked like those on the cruise had a good time and managed to dodge the blizzard too.    (kicks rocks)


He was 68.


----------



## somdfunguy

United Nations' sixth secretary-general in the early 1990s, Boutros Boutros-Ghali, has died


----------



## Misfit

http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/16/entertainment/vanity-denise-matthews-dead/

Vanity


----------



## vraiblonde

somdfunguy said:


> United Nations' sixth secretary-general in the early 1990s, Boutros Boutros-Ghali, has died



Yo Yo Ma and Boutros Boutros Ghali are having lunch. The waiter comes to take their order and Boutros Boutros Ghali says, "I'll have the Cous Cous." Yo Yo Ma asks the waiter, "How's the Mahi Mahi?"  And the waiter replies, "So so".


----------



## vraiblonde

If Boutros Boutros Ghali married Kenny G, he'd be Boutros Boutros Ghali-G.


----------



## Monello

vraiblonde said:


> Yo Yo Ma and Boutros Boutros Ghali are having lunch. The waiter comes to take their order and Boutros Boutros Ghali says, "I'll have the Cous Cous." Yo Yo Ma asks the waiter, "How's the Mahi Mahi?"  And the waiter replies, "So so".



I read this twice.


----------



## Grumpy

Really surprised that no one has put this out there, one of my all time favorite actors, RIP George Kennedy


----------



## Hank

Keith Emerson 

http://classicrock.teamrock.com/news/2016-03-11/keith-emerson-dead-at-71


----------



## itsbob

Hank said:


> Hope you're happy!
> 
> NEW YORK — Character actor Abe Vigoda has died.
> 
> http://fox6now.com/2016/01/26/abe-vigoda-sunken-eyed-character-actor-dead-at-94/



Is that true?  Soundss Fishy to me..


----------



## Hank

Hank said:


> Keith Emerson
> 
> http://classicrock.teamrock.com/news/2016-03-11/keith-emerson-dead-at-71



suicide


----------



## littlelady

Hank said:


> suicide



I have never understood suicide.  Life can be hard, but we are given one chance.  No matter how hard it gets, why would someone want to leave by their own choice?  There is always hope.

To stay on topic.  Nancy Reagan.  RIP, wonderful Lady.


----------



## RPMDAD

Not that famous but his Dad was.

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2016/03/16/sinatra-family-frank-sinatra-jr-dead-at-72/


----------



## Monello

Joe Garagiola, 90 MLB player & The Today Show host.  The grew up across the street from HOF catcher Yogi Berra.

Ken Howard, the white shadow, 71


----------



## somdfunguy

Gary Shandling dead at 66


----------



## vraiblonde

somdfunguy said:


> Gary Shandling dead at 66



This is the theme to Garry's Show, the opening theme to Garry's show, this is the music that you hear as you watch the credits...

That was a great show


----------



## Hank

Heyyyy Nowwww.....


----------



## RPMDAD

Patty Duke dies, age 69

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...r-child-star-patty-duke-dies-age-69/82382666/


----------



## somdfunguy

Erik Bauersfeld dies at 93


----------



## Misfit

Merle Haggard Dead at 79  

http://tasteofcountry.com/merle-haggard-dead/


----------



## NextJen

Misfit said:


> Merle Haggard Dead at 79
> 
> http://tasteofcountry.com/merle-haggard-dead/



He made it through December....

(I loved me some Merle)


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Misfit said:


> Merle Haggard Dead at 79
> 
> http://tasteofcountry.com/merle-haggard-dead/



Merle has always been one of my favorites.  So glad we went to go see him at CMM a few years ago.  I think Willie Nelson is about the only one left of these good old boys.  Will definitely miss him.


----------



## Misfit

luvmygdaughters said:


> Merle has always been one of my favorites.  So glad we went to go see him at CMM a few years ago.  I think Willie Nelson is about the only one left of these good old boys.  Will definitely miss him.



I’d heard Willie isn’t doing too well either.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Misfit said:


> I’d heard Willie isn’t doing too well either.



Wouldn't surprise me.  Loretta Lynn is going to do a show in PA at some music hall.  My co-worker is going, hope she doesn't get disappointed.  She was supposed to see George Jones in concert, he died like a month before the show.  She was going to see Merle in Charlestown in May, he didn't make it.  She may be bad luck.


----------



## Monello

Misfit said:


> I’d heard Willie isn’t doing too well either.



He's been looking quite haggard these days.


----------



## Misfit

Monello said:


> He's been looking quite haggard these days.







luvmygdaughters said:


> Wouldn't surprise me.  Loretta Lynn is going to do a show in PA at some music hall.  My co-worker is going, hope she doesn't get disappointed.  She was supposed to see George Jones in concert, he died like a month before the show.  She was going to see Merle in Charlestown in May, he didn't make it.  She may be bad luck.



A used car salesman tried to sell me Loretta Lynn's Lincoln. 


Willie may recover...he got ran over playing on the road again


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Misfit said:


> A used car salesman tried to sell me Loretta Lynn's Lincoln.
> 
> 
> Willie may recover...he got ran over playing on the road again


----------



## Misfit

luvmygdaughters said:


>



I can’t tell you how happy it made me to post that.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Misfit said:


> I can’t tell you how happy it made me to post that.



Laughed my a$$ off reading it.  You should be happy, doesn't happen often.


----------



## warneckutz

Michael J Fox...


----------



## GWguy

warneckutz said:


> Michael J Fox...



Seems to be some discrepancy about his death, a rumor going around.

As per Snopes he was alive yesterday, didn't see an obit for him as of today.


----------



## vraiblonde

75% of these scary looking people are now gone.  Only Liza still hanging in there.


----------



## black dog

luvmygdaughters said:


> Merle has always been one of my favorites.  So glad we went to go see him at CMM a few years ago.  I think Willie Nelson is about the only one left of these good old boys.  Will definitely miss him.



Don't forget Kris Kristofferson....  He's still above ground..


----------



## Tito

vraiblonde said:


> 75% of these scary looking people are now gone.  Only Liza still hanging in there.
> 
> View attachment 112504


----------



## vraiblonde

Chyna = 

http://www.wwe.com/article/chyna-passes-away?sf24752031=1


----------



## NextJen

vraiblonde said:


> Chyna =
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/article/chyna-passes-away?sf24752031=1



So much transgender news lately....


----------



## vraiblonde

NextJen said:


> So much transgender news lately....


----------



## Misfit

vraiblonde said:


> Chyna =
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/article/chyna-passes-away?sf24752031=1



Best she-hulk actress ever.


----------



## Merlin99

seems to be a bad year for ex wrestlers.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Merlin99 said:


> seems to be a bad year for ex wrestlers.



Painkillers, which lead to OD's and/or other drugs.....sad.....


----------



## Tito




----------



## somdfunguy

Prince just died


----------



## Dakota

somdfunguy said:


> Prince just died



  I was getting ready to post this... it is all over twitter and he has been sick.


----------



## BadGirl

somdfunguy said:


> Prince just died


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Misfit

This is the worst day of my life!


----------



## RoseRed

ERMERGERDS!


----------



## somdfunguy

[video]https://youtu.be/6SFNW5F8K9Y?t=204[/video]

Prince, Tom Petty, Steve Winwood, Jeff Lynne and others -- "While My Guitar Gently Weeps"


----------



## Restitution

Prince was THEE very definition of an "artist!"


----------



## Hank

Dixie said:


> Haven't seen that before - glad you posted it.  Who is the guy in the background - I swear I thought it was George Harrison but he was dead long before that and not that young looking for the longest time.



That's George's son.


----------



## Gilligan

When will the celebrity tragedies stop??

https://imgflip.com/i/12x028


----------



## sockgirl77

Gilligan said:


> When will the celebrity tragedies stop??
> 
> https://imgflip.com/i/12x028


----------



## GWguy

Billy Paul, sang 'Me and Mrs. Jones'.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/26/entertainment/soul-singer-billy-paul-obit/index.html


----------



## Misfit

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-36304329

I've got Sinead O'Connor by OD on purpose...

I really thought she'd gone missing in the mid 90s?

:shrug:

But seriously depression is a horrible thing...Nothing compares to it.


----------



## Merlin99

I'm guessing Zsa Zsa is going to get on this list any time now. A couple of strokes, an amputation, a feeding tube for over a decade and a con man for a husband, the odds just seemed to be stacked against her.


----------



## RoseRed

Misfit said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-36304329
> 
> I've got Sinead O'Connor by OD on purpose...
> 
> I really thought she'd gone missing in the mid 90s?
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> But seriously depression is a horrible thing...Nothing compares to it.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Dakota

Merlin99 said:


> I'm guessing Zsa Zsa is going to get on this list any time now. A couple of strokes, an amputation, a feeding tube for over a decade and a con man for a husband, the odds just seemed to be stacked against her.



Sadly, she has been dead for years... she just hasn't officially CHECKED OUT yet...  Her quality of life has been horrible for years.


----------



## RareBreed

Michael J Fox

Saw something online that after battling for 20 years, he's starting to lose the battle with Parkinson's.


----------



## RoseRed

Morley Safer


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> Morley Safer




He JUST retired.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> He JUST retired.



Yes.


----------



## Monello

GWguy said:


> He JUST retired.



This is all the more reason to get out and do stuff NOW.  No waiting for someday because when that day finally comes who knows what shape we will be in.


----------



## GWguy

Monello said:


> This is all the more reason to get out and do stuff NOW.  No waiting for someday because when that day finally comes who knows what shape we will be in.



Absolutely.  That's why I retired early, before 60.  I saw too many associates work and work, only to die shortly after retiring.


----------



## Larry Gude

GWguy said:


> Absolutely.  That's why I retired early, before 60.  I saw too many associates work and work, only to die shortly after retiring.



Ok but a guy like that, work is what's been keeping him alive in the first place.


----------



## GWguy

Larry Gude said:


> Ok but a guy like that, work is what's been keeping him alive in the first place.



For some, like him, true statement.  I hated my job, staying would have killed me early.


----------



## Larry Gude

GWguy said:


> I hated my job, staying would have killed me early.



That's awful.


----------



## GWguy

I have a similar chart, put out by Boeing using data from retirement pension payouts.  I've seen many similar studies, and a primary reason i retired early.


----------



## Larry Gude

Wow! Is that their people or general population????


----------



## GWguy

Larry Gude said:


> Wow! Is that their people or general population????



No idea on this particular chart, but the one I had was Boeing Aerospace retirees and was pretty similar for other aerospace companies.  I'd post it, but it's a very old .ppt file and I cant open it with my current software.

Edit:  I found a copy online.


----------



## Dakota

GWguy said:


> For some, like him, true statement.  I hated my job, staying would have killed me early.



I am eligible to retire in 1 year and am considering it... I, at one time, loved my job but the resources I need to do my job to the best of my ability are not there and that makes me hate what I do... nobody wants to work in a job where they feel they accomplish nothing of value. 

Now I do intend to move on to something I actually enjoy doing.... I just don't know for sure what that will be.  


interesting charts BTW.... and Morley Safer lived to be 84.   That is pretty darn good!


----------



## Monello

Cassius M. Clay V


----------



## somdfunguy

Charts are fun


----------



## GWguy

somdfunguy said:


> Charts are fun
> 
> View attachment 113141



  That's great!


----------



## GWguy

Alan Young.  (Mister Ed Show)


----------



## Misfit

http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/tv/ct-beth-howland-dead-20160525-story.html

Actress Beth Howland, who played Vera on 'Alice,' dies at 74


----------



## Larry Gude

It seems to me if the barely known and obscure are going to be counted in the pool then the 'celebrity' part is going to be diluted down to where, instead of the profoundly narcissistic and most attention whorish among us, it's going to start including decent human beings who flirted with a little fame and went on to become real people, or never stopped being one. I thought the whole point of the pool, the sport of it, was in enjoying the leveling wind of mortality whereby self important, stuffy turds are given the bums rush and a good  into the dirt?


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> It seems to me if the barely known and obscure are going to be counted in the pool then the 'celebrity' part is going to be diluted down to where, instead of the profoundly narcissistic and most attention whorish among us, it's going to start including decent human beings who flirted with a little fame and went on to become real people, or never stopped being one. I thought the whole point of the pool, the sport of it, was in enjoying the leveling wind of mortality whereby self important, stuffy turds are given the bums rush and a good  into the dirt?



Well, the sport was picking who was going to kick it next. Now, the thread has become a running obituary...


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Well, the sport was picking who was going to kick it next. Now, the thread has become a running obituary...



Yeah.


----------



## NextJen

Hank said:


> Well, the sport was picking who was going to kick it next. Now, the thread has become a running obituary...



Betty White



(sorry Vrai, I couldn't help myself)


----------



## somdfunguy

I think it will be someone from politics.  Bush Sr, Clinton (Hillary, because Bill will live for another 20 years), or even Trump. Bernie will just sit back and laugh.


----------



## Grumpy

Monello said:


> Cassius M. Clay V



On life support


----------



## vraiblonde

NextJen said:


> Betty White
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry Vrai, I couldn't help myself)


----------



## vraiblonde

Grumpy said:


> On life support



Oh no!!


----------



## NextJen

Grumpy said:


> On life support



Looks like he's gone.


----------



## Merlin99

Monello said:


> Cassius M. Clay V



You finally got it. It took a year, but you got it.


----------



## Monello

Merlin99 said:


> You finally got it. It took a year, but you got it.



It was 2 1/2 weeks ago.  We just went to his childhood home and museum when we were down in Louisville.



> 05-19-2016, 06:33 PM



In fairness I've been putting his name out on this thread for a while.  He seemed so frail, it was just a matter of time.


----------



## Monello

Kimbo Slice

Dead at 42.


----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> Kimbo Slice
> 
> Dead at 42.



Who is Kimbo Slice?  I am trying to get past the hoopla about Cassius Clay's death.  What a crock.  I wish at some point, I will see a soldier's death put on this thread.  I will give one now.  James Jerson, 20 years old.  Killed in Vietnam for no reason other than he was a patriot, at the hands of political corruption.  RIP, friend, neighbor, and babysitter to me and my bros.  I will never forget you.


----------



## Bann

littlelady said:


> Who is Kimbo Slice?  I am trying to get past the hoopla about Cassius Clay's death.  What a crock.  I wish at some point, I will see a soldier's death put on this thread.  I will give one now.  James Jerson, 20 years old.  Killed in Vietnam for no reason other than he was a patriot, at the hands of political corruption.  RIP, friend, neighbor, and babysitter to me and my bros.  I will never forget you.



The reason there are no miltary deaths mentioned here is because the thread is entitled "Celebrity Death Pool".

Like him or not, Mohammad Ali was a celebrity.


----------



## Dakota

Richard Simmons

TMZ said he was taken to the hospital last week for acting “strangely, “ which is interesting considering it is Richard Simmons  and he is pretty strange on a normal day.  

Anyway, he was everywhere and a few years ago he seemed to drop out of site.  He has cut off his friends and barely steps out of the house.


----------



## vraiblonde

Dakota said:


> TMZ said he was taken to the hospital last week for acting “strangely, “ which is interesting considering it is Richard Simmons  and he is pretty strange on a normal day.



I was going to say...how would you tell?


----------



## Hank

littlelady said:


> Who is Kimbo Slice?  I am trying to get past the hoopla about Cassius Clay's death.  What a crock.  I wish at some point, I will see a soldier's death put on this thread.  I will give one now.  James Jerson, 20 years old.  Killed in Vietnam for no reason other than he was a patriot, at the hands of political corruption.  RIP, friend, neighbor, and babysitter to me and my bros.  I will never forget you.



Go start a thread for soldiers, ya big dummy.


----------



## RoseRed

Dakota said:


> Richard Simmons
> 
> TMZ said he was taken to the hospital last week for acting “strangely, “ which is interesting considering it is Richard Simmons  and he is pretty strange on a normal day.
> 
> Anyway, he was everywhere and a few years ago he seemed to drop out of site.  He has cut off his friends and barely steps out of the house.



National Enquirer is reporting that he has transitioned into Fiona.


----------



## PJay

On Drudge:

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/richard-simmons-woman-sex-change-national-enquirer-photos/

Publicist: This is crap.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...amed-Fiona-taken-hormones-breast-surgery.html


----------



## RoseRed

Homesick said:


> On Drudge:
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/richard-simmons-woman-sex-change-national-enquirer-photos/
> 
> Publicist: This is crap.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...amed-Fiona-taken-hormones-breast-surgery.html



Consider the source.


----------



## PJay

RoseRed said:


> Consider the source.



I know. Not long ago it was reported his housekeeper wouldn't let him out of the house. Anyway, I just feel for the guy. I know his childhood was crap and I think that bothers him to this day. 

To me, he seemed to really care about people.


----------



## Dakota

Homesick said:


> I know. Not long ago it was reported his housekeeper wouldn't let him out of the house. Anyway, I just feel for the guy. I know his childhood was crap and I think that bothers him to this day.
> 
> To me, he seemed to really care about people.



I think he is sick with something terminal.


----------



## GWguy

Alf is dead at 76.


----------



## PJay

Aww, not Alf. Just read about. I only have watched a rerun or so, didn't realize someone was in that costume.


----------



## GWguy

Chekov.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/19/entertainment/actor-anton-yelchin-killed/index.html


----------



## GURPS

GWguy said:


> Chekov.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/19/entertainment/actor-anton-yelchin-killed/index.html



yeah WTF  .... squished with your own car


----------



## littlelady

Hank said:


> Go start a thread for soldiers, ya big dummy.



I was just watching a show tonight about discussion of terrorists/war involving America.  And, then I remembered I never replied to you.  Celebrities mean nothing in the scheme of the world.  I don't care about them.  Blow it out your nose or your arse; I don't care which one you choose.  And, when does talking about soldiers makes me a dummy?  Stay in your NHL thread.  You do better there, and it shows you don't pay attention outside of that little world you are in.  I, definitely, realized how you regard our soldiers.  They are the true celebrities.


----------



## Merlin99

littlelady said:


> I was just watching a show tonight about discussion of terrorists/war involving America.  And, then I remembered I never replied to you.  Celebrities mean nothing in the scheme of the world.  I don't care about them.  Blow it out your nose or your arse; I don't care which one you choose.  And, when does talking about soldiers makes me a dummy?  Stay in your NHL thread.  You do better there, and it shows you don't pay attention outside of that little world you are in.  I, definitely, realized how you regard our soldiers.  They are the true celebrities.



You do realize that the name of the thread is "Celebrity Death Pool"? Now soldiers, all military in fact, are a lot of things, but rarely is celebrity one of them. If it is, it's usually a bad thing.


----------



## Hank

littlelady said:


> I was just watching a show tonight about discussion of terrorists/war involving America.  And, then I remembered I never replied to you.  Celebrities mean nothing in the scheme of the world.  I don't care about them.  Blow it out your nose or your arse; I don't care which one you choose.  And, when does talking about soldiers makes me a dummy?  Stay in your NHL thread.  You do better there, and it shows you don't pay attention outside of that little world you are in.  I, definitely, realized how you regard our soldiers.  They are the true celebrities.


----------



## littlelady

Merlin99 said:


> You do realize that the name of the thread is "Celebrity Death Pool"? Now soldiers, all military in fact, are a lot of things, but rarely is celebrity one of them. If it is, it's usually a bad thing.



Yes, I realize what the title of this thread is.  My mistake was not fully understanding the definition of 'celebrity'; I, also, thought the def included 'celebrated'.  It does not define that way.  My thinking was that the military should be celebrated.  So, my mistake.  However, I still feel our military brave do not get the recognition they deserve, as compared to 'celebrities'.  Example, Mohammed Ali got more recognition at his death than General Harold Greene who died in Afghan.  Anyway, celebs are around for our entertainment if we choose to watch them, and they do it for the fame and fortune.  Also, I get tired of 'celebs' that mouth off about politics when they are not affected in any way, whatsoever.

I appreciate your input, and pointing out the flaw in my post, but I still feel the same way about 'celebrity'.


----------



## littlelady

Hank said:


>



You should see a doc about your 'twitch' affliction.  Just looking out for you.


----------



## somdfunguy

littlelady said:


> Anyway, celebs are around for our entertainment if we choose to watch them, and they do it for the fame and fortune.



what is your reason for entertaining so many?


----------



## littlelady

somdfunguy said:


> what is your reason for entertaining so many?



Well, I got your attention, member of few posts.  Mission accomplished!


----------



## warneckutz

somdfunguy said:


> what is your reason for entertaining so many?





	

		
			
		

		
	
 ... you know why ... 



littlelady said:


> Well, I got your attention, member of few posts.  Mission accomplished!


----------



## GWguy

The original Superman TV series Lois Lane.  Gone.


----------



## Hank

RIP Garry Marshall

http://www.cnn.com/2016/07/20/entertainment/garry-marshall-obituary/index.html


----------



## NextJen

Miss Cleo.  Wonder if she saw that coming?


----------



## Misfit

RIP Pinky the Majestic Flamingo

http://wfla.com/2016/08/03/man-charged-for-picking-up-throwing-flamingo-at-busch-gardens/


----------



## GWguy

R2D2.  

http://www.cnn.com/2016/08/13/entertainment/actor-kenny-baker-dies/index.html


----------



## b23hqb

Lou Pearlman - Boy Band guru - 1954 - 2016 - while serving 25 years in federal prison for ponzi scheme scam........

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...er-lou-pearlman-dead-age-62-article-1.2759416


----------



## Monello

WWE's Mr. Fuji.  He was 82


----------



## Misfit

Monello said:


> WWE's Mr. Fuji.  He was 82



I met him years ago...he had a school in Tennessee and once I told him I was a Judo guy (I think he said he'd been an Olympic alternate) he had his guys get in the ring and he called out throws. I tossed them around all afternoon.


----------



## Monello

Misfit said:


> I met him years ago...he had a school in Tennessee and once I told him I was a Judo guy (I think he said he'd been an Olympic alternate) he had his guys get in the ring and he called out throws. I tossed them around all afternoon.



They didn't throw salt in your eyes, did they?


----------



## Larry Gude

Misfit said:


> I met him years ago...he had a school in Tennessee and once I told him I was a Judo guy (I think he said he'd been an Olympic alternate) he had his guys get in the ring and he called out throws. I tossed them around all afternoon.



No ####!!!!!!  I', buying! I wanna hear Fuji stories!!!!!!


----------



## Misfit

Monello said:


> They didn't throw salt in your eyes, did they?



No they weren't happy he was letting me toss them around though.  :lmao



Larry Gude said:


> No ####!!!!!!  I', buying! I wanna hear Fuji stories!!!!!!



When I met him he was suing PlayStation I think, they used his image in a Wrestling game without his permission. Also he was Pilipino not Japanese and dipped Copenhagen like crazy. Cool guy though!


----------



## Larry Gude

Misfit said:


> No they weren't happy he was letting me toss them around though.  :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> When I met him he was suing PlayStation I think, they used his image in a Wrestling game without his permission. Also he was Pilipino not Japanese and dipped Copenhagen like crazy. Cool guy though!



Dude, seriously! Him, Piper, The Sheik, a few others are the real icons of the game. Tell us a story! Tell us a story!!!


----------



## Misfit

Larry Gude said:


> Dude, seriously! Him, Piper, The Sheik, a few others are the real icons of the game. Tell us a story! Tell us a story!!!



:shrug:   Okay…do you remember Boogie Woogie Jimmy Valiant ? I went to his Pro Wrestling Camp, really cool dude; anyway my first match was a stinker. It’s hard to make the transition between real and Pro Wrestling so I was what they’d call stiff. A Promoter was in the audience scouting and he was saying stupid sh!t between him and his buddies about the match…well one of the girls in the crowd got trailer park p!ssed at the guy because it was freaking training camp not a pay per view and they started fighting. Jimmy had to stop the whole match because the girl slapped the guy so hard it resounded throughout the building.


----------



## Larry Gude

Misfit said:


> :shrug:   Okay…do you remember Boogie Woogie Jimmy Valiant ? I went to his Pro Wrestling Camp, really cool dude; anyway my first match was a stinker. It’s hard to make the transition between real and Pro Wrestling so I was what they’d call stiff. A Promoter was in the audience scouting and he was saying stupid sh!t between him and his buddies about the match…well one of the girls in the crowd got trailer park p!ssed at the guy because it was freaking training camp not a pay per view and they started fighting. Jimmy had to stop the whole match because the girl slapped the guy so hard it resounded throughout the building.



Awesome!!!


----------



## Pete

I am thinking Gene Wilder is going to croak.


----------



## GWguy

Pete said:


> I am thinking Gene Wilder is going to croak.



Wow.  Color me impressed.  He just died.  How did you know that????

When am I going to die?


----------



## Pete

GWguy said:


> Wow.  Color me impressed.  He just died.  How did you know that????
> 
> When am I going to die?



Wow, it was just a premonition I got spur of the moment.

As far as you, how to say it..........in 2019 you will not need to worry about the April 15th deadline to file your 1040.


----------



## GWguy

Pete said:


> Wow, it was just a premonition I got spur of the moment.
> 
> As far as you, how to say it..........in 2019 you will not need to worry about the April 15th deadline to file your 1040.



Ah.   Good.  I hate doing taxes.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Guess I gotta go home tonite and watch "Young Frankenstein"  Love that movie!


----------



## RareBreed

Darrell Ward from Ice Road Truckers http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2016/08/29/ice-road-truckers-star-darrell-ward-dead-at-52.html


----------



## NextJen

I gotta wonder how much longer Glen Campbell will be with us.  He is in the late stages of Alzheimer's disease.


----------



## GWguy

http://riverheadlocal.com/2016/09/1...er-martha-clara-vineyards-big-e-farm-dies-88/

Robert Entenmann of Entenmann Bakeries fame.

I've been to the Martha Clara Vineyards many times.  Beautiful place, great wines.


----------



## somdfunguy

RIP Arnold Palmer


----------



## DoWhat

somdfunguy said:


> RIP Arnold Palmer



A Great Man.
RIP Arnold.


----------



## Monello

Aaron Pryor.  The Hawk.  Had epic fights with Alexis Arguello.  He was 60.  He also fought the demon of drug addiction.


----------



## Monello

Carlos Danger

Huma Whatsherface


----------



## black dog

Janet Reno dead at 78


----------



## Larry Gude

black dog said:


> Janet Reno dead at 78



That made me sad this am.  And I think the Elian thing she did was evil.


----------



## Bann

black dog said:


> Janet Reno dead at 78



Had I not clicked over to the Drudge Report, I'd have never known it. Haven't heard one thing about it on FNC since I got up an hour ago.   

whoops - right on return from commercial just now - a breaking news blurb about her.


----------



## black dog

Larry Gude said:


> That made me sad this am.  And I think the Elian thing she did was evil.



And Waco didn't bother you ? 76 dead..


----------



## RPMDAD

Robert Vaughn of 'The Man From U.N.C.L.E.' fame dies at 83

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...rt-vaughn-man-from-uncle-fame-dies-at-83.html


----------



## Larry Gude

black dog said:


> And Waco didn't bother you ? 76 dead..



Waco outraged me as did Ruby Ridge. That said, Waco started under Bush 41, the investigation, and probably would have happened as it did regardless of Clinton taking office and, if nothing else, there was reasons to be concerned with Koresh and the rest of his nut house. The Elian thing was just pure evil against a little kid, all her own doing.


----------



## stgislander

I'm surprised nobody mentioned singer/songwriter Leonard Cohen passed at the age of 82.


----------



## Hank

stgislander said:


> I'm surprised nobody mentioned singer/songwriter Leonard Cohen passed at the age of 82.


----------



## stgislander

Hank said:


>



  I've had the Pentatonix version running in my head for the past day.


----------



## GWguy

stgislander said:


> I've had the Pentatonix version running in my head for the past day.



I can only hear the Shrek version....


----------



## Hank

stgislander said:


> I've had the Pentatonix version running in my head for the past day.



I like Jeff Buckley's version....


----------



## RPMDAD

Rocker Leon Russell dies in Nashville at 74

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2016/11/13/rocker-leon-russell-dies-in-nashville-at-74.html

[video=youtube;37dw2r45Xzg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37dw2r45Xzg[/video]


----------



## Hank

RPMDAD said:


> Rocker Leon Russell dies in Nashville at 74
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2016/11/13/rocker-leon-russell-dies-in-nashville-at-74.html
> 
> [video=youtube;37dw2r45Xzg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37dw2r45Xzg[/video]



And when my life is over
Remember when we were together
We were alone and I was singing this song for you

RIP Leon Russell


----------



## somdfunguy

Gwen Ifill (PBS News) dies at 61


----------



## vraiblonde

RPMDAD said:


> Rocker Leon Russell dies in Nashville at 74
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2016/11/13/rocker-leon-russell-dies-in-nashville-at-74.html





RIP


----------



## black dog

Melvin Laird, 94 yrs old.


----------



## Homer J

Hank said:


>





stgislander said:


> I've had the Pentatonix version running in my head for the past day.



Not to turn this thread into a, "who does it better" thread, but this is my favorite version so far.


----------



## black dog

Florence Henderson of The Brady Bunch..

https://apnews.com/2f3b33a3942d433fa...&utm_medium=AP

Florence Henderson, the wholesome actress who went from Broadway star to television icon when she became Carol Brady, the ever-cheerful mom residing over "The Brady Bunch," has died. She was 82.

She died surrounded by family and friends, her manager, Kayla Pressman, said in a statement late Thursday


----------



## Hank

Mrs. Brady was so hot!


----------



## somdfunguy

Ron Glass dead at 71


----------



## Hank

Michael James Delligatti, Creator of the Big Mac, Dies at 98


----------



## littlelady

Hank said:


> Michael James Delligatti, Creator of the Big Mac, Dies at 98



It was interesting today to hear his story.  That is my fave sandwich, even though I should order the fish sandwich.  The Bic Mac is a heart attack waiting to happen, but it sure is good.  How are you, Hankaroo?  Miss you.


----------



## Misfit

*Jimmy Snuka in Hospice*

http://www.sescoops.com/efense-lawyer-jimmy-snuka-6-months-to-live-is-in-hospice-care/


----------



## itsbob

Misfit said:


> http://www.sescoops.com/efense-lawyer-jimmy-snuka-6-months-to-live-is-in-hospice-care/



Snookie's dad??


----------



## black dog

He was a wrestler..


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

black dog said:


> He was a wrestler..



Supe Supe SUPERFLY!


----------



## black dog

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Supe Supe SUPERFLY!



 LOL..ahhh. memories of my dad taking me to DC Armory to watch wrestling and roller derby.  The 70's what fun.


----------



## somdfunguy

John Glenn 95 y/o

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/12/08/astronaut-and-former-us-senator-john-glenn-dies-at-95.html


----------



## RoseRed

Alan Thicke

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2016/12/13/alan-thicke-dead/


----------



## Homer J

No one is safe from 2016!


----------



## somdfunguy

Bewitched actor Bernard Fox dies at 89


----------



## vraiblonde

somdfunguy said:


> Bewitched actor Bernard Fox dies at 89



"Calling Dr. Bombay, emergency, come right away!"


----------



## NextJen

I'll make these predictions -

Kirk Douglas
Bob Barker
Dick Van Dyke
Glen Campbell


----------



## belvak

NextJen said:


> I'll make these predictions -
> 
> Kirk Douglas
> Bob Barker
> Dick Van Dyke
> Glen Campbell



Yay, another list I didn't make!


----------



## NextJen

belvak said:


> Yay, another list I didn't make!


----------



## Grumpy

NextJen said:


> I'll make these predictions -
> 
> Kirk Douglas
> Bob Barker
> Dick Van Dyke
> Glen Campbell



Not gonna take a flyer on Keith Richards?


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> Not gonna take a flyer on Keith Richards?


----------



## FireBrand

the two living creatures that would survive a nuclear holocaust are cockroaches and Keith Richards !


----------



## RPMDAD

The name is known by almost everybody, so i guess that would make him a celebrity, but not because he was an actor singer or dancer or musician.

Dr. Henry J. Heimlich, Famous for Antichoking Technique, Dies at 96

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Heimlich


----------



## jazz lady

RIP Zsa Zsa

http://www.littlethings.com/zsa-zsa...=work&utm_medium=Facebook&utm_campaign=beauty


----------



## DoWhat




----------



## jazz lady

DoWhat said:


>



Wrong Gabor sister.


----------



## GWguy

jazz lady said:


> Wrong Gabor sister.



Yup.  Eva was the nice one.  Zsa  Zsa was downright nasty.


----------



## DoWhat

jazz lady said:


> Wrong Gabor sister.



Damn it.

I loved Green Acres.

What was the other one famous for?.


----------



## RoseRed

DoWhat said:


> Damn it.
> 
> I loved Green Acres.
> 
> What was the other one famous for?.




Was she the one that slapped the cop?


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> Was she the one that slapped the cop?



Zsa Zsa did that.


----------



## RoseRed

Ok.


----------



## Hank

NextJen said:


> I'll make these predictions -
> 
> Kirk Douglas
> Bob Barker
> Dick Van Dyke
> Glen Campbell



I'm taking:
Lindsay Lohan
Jerry Lewis
Don Rickles
Larry King

Runner Up/WildCard:
Kanye West


----------



## Merlin99

Hank said:


> I'm taking:
> Lindsay Lohan
> Jerry Lewis
> Don Rickles
> Larry King
> 
> Runner Up/WildCard:
> Kanye West



Bob Newhart
Burt Reynolds
Ruth Buzzi
Robert Conrad

And David Crosby for the tie breaker


----------



## Lilypad

Carrie Fisher...I'll be shocked if she survives what has been called a "cardiac arrest"...while on a flight to LAX.


----------



## jazz lady

RIP George Michael


http://m.tmz.com/2016/12/25/george-michael-dead-at-53/#news/


----------



## Monello

jazz lady said:


> rip george michael
> 
> 
> http://m.tmz.com/2016/12/25/george-michael-dead-at-53/#news/



aids.


----------



## black dog

Joey Boots from the " Howard Stern Show " dead at 49


----------



## black dog

jazz lady said:


> RIP George Michael
> 
> 
> http://m.tmz.com/2016/12/25/george-michael-dead-at-53/#news/



 Did someone try to ' Wake him up before he Go Go ? '


----------



## vraiblonde

black dog said:


> Did someone try to ' Wake him up before he Go Go ? '



Just walking along and Wham!  Keeled right over.


----------



## black dog

vraiblonde said:


> Just walking along and Wham!  Keeled right over.



 Most likely too many different cocktails.


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> Chyna =





> Chyna, whose real name was Joan Marie Laurer, had a blood-alcohol level of .232 at the time of her death, the coroner’s report said.
> Painkillers Oxycodone and Oxymorphone were found in her system, as well as anti-anxiety drug Valium, muscle relaxant Nordiazepam and sleeping aid Temazepam, according to the report.
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/2016/12/...-toxic-mix-of-alcohol-and-drugs-coroner-says/




Yeah that might stop your heart from beating .....


----------



## vraiblonde

black dog said:


> Most likely too many different cocktails.



I'm guessing the HIV finally got him.


----------



## Larry Gude

RIP  Georgios Kyriacos Panayiotou


Do you think he's have still been successful had be not changed his name?


----------



## black dog

vraiblonde said:


> I'm guessing the HIV finally got him.



  The flagrant lifestyle he lived is generally a self cleaning oven.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

In the late 80's I was in Jr High and thought "damn I bet George Michael gets a lot of ass"  I just assumed it was from women.


----------



## Hank

I still can't believe Bowie & Prince are gone....


----------



## Toxick

Ricky Harris

2016 has been a rough year. I don't know how Keith Richards and Betty White have managed to dodge the Angel of Death this year.




But I'm glad they did.


----------



## Restitution

Carrie Fisher.... RIP


----------



## black dog

Carrie Fisher passes away

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/carrie-fisher-dead-at-60-w457711


----------



## kwillia

Wearing cinnamon buns on each ear in her honor...


----------



## Lilypad

Lilypad said:


> Carrie Fisher...I'll be shocked if she survives what has been called a "cardiac arrest"...while on a flight to LAX.



6% of folks experiencing a cardiac arrest might/may survive...even with immediate intervention.  Put learning CPR on your things to do for the New Year!  
Rest in peace CF.


----------



## CRHS89

George S. Irving


----------



## GWguy

Toxick said:


> 2016 has been a rough year.



Been a rough couple of days.


----------



## GWguy

kwillia said:


> Wearing cinnamon buns on each ear in her honor...



 I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has happened.


----------



## vraiblonde

There's a lot of keening going on on social media over Princess Leia.  I didn't know her, so I'm not feeling this deep and personal loss, but please accept my condolences.


----------



## GWguy

vraiblonde said:


> There's a lot of keening going on on social media over Princess Leia.  I didn't know her, so I'm not feeling this deep and personal loss, but please accept my condolences.



Actually she was a snobby little biatch of a princess in Episode 4.  Fun Fact:  she didn't wear a bra in the movie, so they taped her boobs with gaffer's tape to hide her nips and keep her from flopping all over.


----------



## Larry Gude

GWguy said:


> Actually she was a snobby little biatch of a princess in Episode 4.  Fun Fact:  she didn't wear a bra in the movie, so they taped her boobs with gaffer's tape to hide her nips and keep her from flopping all over.



Guess the force wasn't with her....


----------



## NextJen

I see where someone has started a Go Fund Me page to protect Betty White until 2017 gets here.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## GURPS

GWguy said:


> Actually she was a snobby little biatch of a princess in Episode 4.  Fun Fact:  she didn't wear a bra in the movie, so they taped her boobs with gaffer's tape to hide her nips and keep her from flopping all over.





the story goes, Lucas told her should couldn't wear a bra she would suffocate in space, so there were no bras


----------



## jazz lady

Too soon?


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Too soon?
> 
> View attachment 116439


----------



## GWguy

Next up:  Debbie Reynolds.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/28/entertainment/debbie-reynolds-hospitalized/index.html


----------



## Hank

GURPS said:


> the story goes, Lucas told her should couldn't wear a bra she would suffocate in space, so there were no bras



English?


----------



## vraiblonde

GWguy said:


> Next up:  Debbie Reynolds.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/28/entertainment/debbie-reynolds-hospitalized/index.html



Gone at 84 - one day after her daughter.


----------



## littlelady

vraiblonde said:


> Gone at 84 - one day after her daughter.



How sad.  I suppose it could be a coincidence, but I think the trauma of losing her child caused Debbie's death.  They gave us so much great entertainment over the years.  RIP Debbie and Carrie.


----------



## somdfunguy

RIP Robert Leo Hulseman, 84


----------



## kwillia

somdfunguy said:


> RIP Robert Leo Hulseman, 84



Everybody sing....

_Now a red solo cup is the best receptacle
For barbecues tailgates fairs and festivals
And you sir do not have a pair of testicles
If you prefer drinking from glass

A red solos cup is cheap and disposable
And in fourteen years they are decomposable
And unlike my home they are not fore-closable
Freddie Mac can kiss my ass woo

Red solo cup I fill you up
Let's have a party let's have a party
I love you red solo cup I lift you up
Proceed to party proceed to party

Now I really love how your easy to stack
But I really hate how your easy to crack
'Cause when beer runs down the front of my back
Well that my friends is quite yucky

But I have to admit that the ladies get smitten
Admiring how sharply my first name is written
On you with a sharpie when I get to hittin'
On them to help me get lucky

Red solo cup I fill you up
Let's have a party let's have a party
I love you red solo cup I lift you up
Proceed to party proceed to party

Now I've seen you in blue and I've seen you in yellow
But only you red will do for this fellow
'Cause you are my Abbot to my Costello
And you are the fruit to my loom

Red solo cup you're more than just plastic
You're more than amazing you're more than fantastic
And believe me that I'm not the least bit sarcastic
When I look at you and say

Red solo cup, you're not just a cup. (No, no, God no)
You're my, you're my friend. (Friend, friend, friend, life long)
Thank you for being my friend.

Red solo cup I fill you up
Let's have a party let's have a party
I love you red solo cup I lift you up
Proceed to party proceed to party

Red solo cup, red solo cup (I fill you up, let's have a party)
Let's have a party (Let's have a party) Let's have a party
(Red solo cup) Oh red solo cup (I lift you up)
Let's have a party, proceed to party yeah yeah
_


----------



## Merlin99

*2016 strikes one more time*

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/william-christopher-dead-mash-actor/




RIP Father Mulcahey


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Homer J

2017 is already starting it off.   

Richard “Mack” Machowicz 


http://www.inquisitr.com/3848710/ri...future-weapons-dies-after-battle-with-cancer/


----------



## Hank

Jimmy "SuperFly" Snuka! RIP. 
One of my favorites as a kid!


----------



## vraiblonde

RIP Gene Cernan

https://www.jsc.nasa.gov/Bios/htmlbios/cernan-ea.html?linkId=33446850

The last moonwalker.


----------



## Merlin99

Another one bites the dust, Miguel Ferrer




Hard to believe he was only 61, I thought he was much older.
http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...s-angeles-actor-miguel-ferrer-dies-at-61.html


----------



## littlelady

Merlin99 said:


> Another one bites the dust, Miguel Ferrer
> 
> View attachment 116752
> 
> 
> Hard to believe he was only 61, I thought he was much older.
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...s-angeles-actor-miguel-ferrer-dies-at-61.html



We really liked him.  Such a great character actor.  He was one year younger than me and hub.  Puts things in perspective.  RIP, Miguel.


----------



## NextJen

I predict - Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## Grumpy

NextJen said:


> I predict - Mary Tyler Moore



Saw that earlier that she was on her deathbed. Sad..




“A little song, a little dance, a little seltzer down your pants.”


----------



## RoseRed

NextJen said:


> I predict - Mary Tyler Moore



TMZ confirmed.


----------



## Roman

R.i.p.


----------



## jazz lady

http://www.tmz.com/2017/01/25/mary-tyler-moore-dead/?adid=hero3

RIP MTM


----------



## Merlin99

Roman said:


> R.i.p.


Hard to believe Valerie Harper and Ed Asner both outlived her.


----------



## b23hqb

The favorite girl I had an insane crush on as a teenager in the mid 60's.


----------



## jazz lady

Mike Connors, Principled Private Detective on 'Mannix,' Dies at 91



> Mike Connors, who took a punch as well as anyone while playing the good-guy private detective on the long-running Saturday night action series Mannix for CBS, has died. He was 91.
> 
> A former basketball player for legendary coach John Wooden at UCLA, Connors died Thursday, The Hollywood Reporter confirmed. No other details were immediately available.



http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/mike-connors-dead-star-mannix-was-91-969213


----------



## NextJen

Here lately, I am reminded of the lyrics from 'Keeping the Faith' by Billy Joel -

Say goodbye to the
Oldies but goodies


----------



## jazz lady

> Award winning actor John Hurt reportedly died on Friday after a battle with cancer.
> 
> The 77-year-old actor, who starred in films such as “Harry Potter” and “The Elephant Man,” passed away after suffering from pancreatic cancer, according to London’s Mirror newspaper.
> 
> Hurt contemplated his demise during an interview he did in 2015 while fighting the disease.
> 
> “I can’t say I worry about mortality, but it’s impossible to get to my age and not have a little contemplation of it,” Hurt said.
> 
> “We’re all just passing time, and occupy our chair very briefly.”



http://pagesix.com/2017/01/27/john-hurt-dead-at-77/


----------



## jazz lady

Wow, another one.



> Barbara Hale, the Emmy-winning actress who played the loyal legal secretary Della Street on the long-running TV series Perry Mason, died Thursday at her home in Sherman Oaks, California. She was 94.
> 
> Her son, the actor William Katt, confirmed Hale’s death on Facebook and remembered her as “gracious and kind and silly and always fun to be with.” She was a “wonderful actress and smart businesswoman,” Katt said, and “most of all a treasure as a friend and mother.”
> 
> Starring opposite Raymond Burr’s dogged defense attorney, Hale appeared all nine seasons of Perry Mason, which aired from 1957 to 1966 on CBS. She won her Emmy in 1959.



http://ew.com/tv/2017/01/27/barbara-hale-dead-perry-mason-actress-dies-94/


----------



## littlelady

jazz lady said:


> Wow, another one.
> 
> 
> 
> http://ew.com/tv/2017/01/27/barbara-hale-dead-perry-mason-actress-dies-94/



Our baby boomer generation is now dying.  All our days are numbered.  I wish we still had the great shows we grew up with.  RIP all that we loved so dearly.  Betty White is determined she will out live us all.    And, she probably will!


----------



## vraiblonde

Richard Hatch, dead at 71.


----------



## Grumpy

Surprised no one has brought up Professor Irwin Corey, but then again, hadn't seen much of him since the 70s.


----------



## RoseRed

Al Jarreau


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> Al Jarreau



I just saw that. I was blessed to see him perform several times, the last being with George Benson which was so awesome.  RIP Al.

[video=youtube;kzXNdLVZs3k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzXNdLVZs3k[/video]


----------



## Monello

Bush 41, he isn't looking too good these days.


----------



## b23hqb

Monello said:


> Bush 41, he isn't looking too good these days.



He is pretty old. That would be another federal day off with pay.


----------



## Hank

George "The Animal" Steele passes away 

http://www.wwe.com/article/george-t...1&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral


----------



## Larry Gude

> After gaining a bachelor of science degree from Michigan State University and a master's degree from Central Michigan University,[7] Myers became a teacher, amateur wrestling coach, and football coach at Madison High School in Madison Heights, Michigan. There he would eventually become a member of the Michigan Coaches Hall of Fame



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Steele


I love the internet.


----------



## RareBreed

Hank said:


> George "The Animal" Steele passes away
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/article/george-t...1&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral



He played weird well.


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Steele
> 
> 
> I love the internet.



Did you ever see the interview with him when he's not being George The Animal Steele?  I'll see if I can dig it up - it's amazing!!!


----------



## somdfunguy

Bill Paxton dead at 61


----------



## Larry Gude

somdfunguy said:


> Bill Paxton dead at 61



Damn. Always liked his work.


----------



## Grumpy

Larry Gude said:


> Damn. Always liked his work.


----------



## Merlin99

somdfunguy said:


> Bill Paxton dead at 61



The first thing I remember him in was as the older brother in wierd science. I always thought he was younger than me because of that.


----------



## somdfunguy

Only actor to be killed by a Terminator, Predator, and Alien.


----------



## vraiblonde

somdfunguy said:


> Bill Paxton dead at 61



Wow.  He was in a lot of good movies.

If you never saw the movie _Frailty_, get it ASAP.  Also starring young Matthew McConaughey.


----------



## Merlin99

Add judge Wapner to the list.

http://www.tmz.com/2017/02/26/joseph-wapner-dead-peoples-court/


----------



## Merlin99

And Neil Fingleton, he played Mag the Mighty on Game of Thrones. He was the giant who's job was to tear down the gate in the ice tunnel, but died before succeeding.


----------



## lovinmaryland

vraiblonde said:


> Wow.  He was in a lot of good movies.
> 
> If you never saw the movie _Frailty_, get it ASAP.  Also starring young Matthew McConaughey.



That was a great movie.  So was A Simple Plan.  Love that movie!


----------



## Monello

Boxing trainer Lou Duva.  94.  He had a lot of champs back in the 80s.


----------



## Misfit

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2696736-former-wwe-star-outlaw-ron-bass-dies-at-age-68

Ron Bass...


----------



## Monello

Misfit said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2696736-former-wwe-star-outlaw-ron-bass-dies-at-age-68
> 
> Ron Bass...



Was he in the Village People?


----------



## Misfit

Monello said:


> Was he in the Village People?


----------



## black dog

Chuck Berry dead at 90

http://fox2now.com/2017/03/18/legendary-rock-n-roll-musician-chuck-berry-dies-at-90/


----------



## Grumpy

[video=youtube;UaEC-lWSlmI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaEC-lWSlmI[/video]


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## SamSpade

Merlin99 said:


> Another one bites the dust, Miguel Ferrer
> 
> View attachment 116752
> 
> 
> Hard to believe he was only 61, I thought he was much older.
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...s-angeles-actor-miguel-ferrer-dies-at-61.html



Just saw this one - hard to believe he was one of the "young guys" in Robocop making fun of Ronny Cox as "old".
Who, in a bit of irony - is still alive.


----------



## Grumpy

RIP Chuck Barris

[video=youtube;e5eURwW-Nek]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5eURwW-Nek[/video]


----------



## vraiblonde

Grumpy said:


> RIP Chuck Barris



I loved The Gong Show.  Chuck Barris was a one of a kind.


----------



## Wishbone

Chuck Berry and Chuck Barris in the same week?

Did Death lose his spectacles and misread the first one?










................ And Keith Richards, Lives.... Still!


----------



## vraiblonde

Wishbone said:


> Chuck Berry and Chuck Barris in the same week?
> 
> Did Death lose his spectacles and misread the first one?






> ................ And Keith Richards, Lives.... Still!



As does Iggy Pop.


----------



## jazz lady

I'm surprised no one mentioned this one. RIP Auntie Fee:

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2017/03/18/auntie-fee-dead-dies-chef-sista-girl/


----------



## b23hqb

jazz lady said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned this one. RIP Auntie Fee:
> 
> http://m.tmz.com/#article/2017/03/18/auntie-fee-dead-dies-chef-sista-girl/



Never heard of her until now.


----------



## Grumpy

Fess Parker


----------



## Larry Gude

Grumpy said:


> Fess Parker



Died 2010


----------



## stgislander

RIP Don Rickles


----------



## Larry Gude

stgislander said:


> RIP Don Rickles



I was reading up on him a few weeks ago. He was still working nearly to the end it seems. 90.


----------



## Hank

Hank said:


> I'm taking:
> Lindsay Lohan
> Jerry Lewis
> Don Rickles
> Larry King
> 
> Runner Up/WildCard:
> Kanye West


----------



## Misfit

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/guitarist-j-geils-dead-at-71-w476279



> J. Geils Dead at 71


----------



## Larry Gude

Misfit said:


> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/guitarist-j-geils-dead-at-71-w476279



One of the most amazing stories in music; a guy who, for years, made GREAT rock and roll and lived in relative obscurity in terms of popularity and THEN got YUGE because they wrote 3 pop songs that blew up. Virtually no one who says they like J. Geils band has ANY clue how much those guys rocked. They like three songs.


----------



## Larry Gude

[video=youtube;ASF5CpqP6HY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASF5CpqP6HY[/video]


----------



## Wishbone

And Keith Richards Lives... 

Still.


----------



## Larry Gude

Wishbone said:


> And Keith Richards Lives...
> 
> Still.



We're in a sad 'sweet spot' whereby people who blew up in pop culture in the 60's and 70's are at dyin' age. Many of them were born during the war and getting into their 70's.  

Keef is worth over $300 mil. He's gonna be around for awhile, I think, able to afford new parts as needed.


----------



## Grumpy

Erin Moran, RIP


----------



## vraiblonde

Grumpy said:


> Erin Moran, RIP



RIP Joanie


----------



## littlelady

vraiblonde said:


> RIP Joanie



Sad.  Happy Days is such a huge memory in my life.  Apparently, Erin's days didn't go so well.  Really sad.  RIP, Joanie.  We loved you.


----------



## Hank

Gregg Allman has entered Hospice...


----------



## mitzi

Larry Gude said:


> [video=youtube;ASF5CpqP6HY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASF5CpqP6HY[/video]



They're 70s stuff rocked. This album was played to death back in the day. Great album.


----------



## Larry Gude

Wishbone said:


> And Keith Richards Lives...
> 
> Still.



We really should get a pool going on this. To make it easy, everyone gets to pick a year. 



I got 2165


----------



## Hank

Director Jonathan Demme Dead at 73

http://pitchfork.com/news/73125-director-jonathan-demme-dead-at-73/?mbid=social_facebook


----------



## Gilligan

Larry Gude said:


> We really should get a pool going on this. To make it easy, everyone gets to pick a year.
> 
> 
> 
> I got 2165


----------



## RareBreed

"Big Black" Christopher Boykin from Rob and Big and the Fantasy Factory.
http://www.tmz.com/2017/05/09/rob-big-christopher-big-black-boykin-dead/


----------



## black dog

Powers Boothe dead at 68.


Adios to a great actor we all will remember playing Curly Bill Brocius, but I still remember him best as Lt. Colonel Andy Tanner in the original "Red Dawn."
View attachment 118473


----------



## vraiblonde

black dog said:


> Powers Boothe dead at 68.
> 
> Adios to a great actor we all will remember playing Curly Bill Brocius, but I still remember him best as Lt. Colonel Andy Tanner in the original "Red Dawn."



To me Powers Booth is Senator Roark from _Sin City_ and Agent Doyle from _Frailty_.  He's one of those guys who makes the movie, but isn't a huge star nor do you recognize his name until you see him.  Terrific character actor.


----------



## MADPEBS1

Chris Cornell dies 52 years old WTFO - Rip In Peace Dude- YOU ARE THE HIGHWAY


----------



## Restitution

MADPEBS1 said:


> Chris Cornell dies 52 years old WTFO - Rip In Peace Dude- YOU ARE THE HIGHWAY



Don't expect too much response. Judging by the massive backlash with 97.7 and their "current music" format, I am guessing a lot of people on here don't even know who Chris is/was!


----------



## Hank

MADPEBS1 said:


> View attachment 118528
> 
> 
> Chris Cornell dies 52 years old WTFO - Rip In Peace Dude- YOU ARE THE HIGHWAY



Terrible news...Reports are Suicide.


----------



## Wishbone

Larry Gude said:


> We really should get a pool going on this. To make it easy, everyone gets to pick a year.
> 
> 
> 
> I got 2165



I'm picking 1973. 

We'll find out one day he wasn't really alive all these years. just drug induced twitches, convulsions and jerks mistaken for life.

... And WTF was Chris Cornell?


----------



## RoseRed

Restitution said:


> Don't expect too much response. Judging by the massive backlash with 97.7 and their "current music" format, I am guessing a lot of people on here don't even know who Chris is/was!



I know. WXPK is doing a special 10@10 today playing just his music. R.I.P.


----------



## MADPEBS1

https://www.yahoo.com/music/chris-cornell-soundgarden-audioslave-lead-singer-dies-52-100236488.html

This suxs, so much to live for, but ya never know do ya..................


----------



## Restitution

Wishbone said:


> ... And WTF was Chris Cornell?



Lololol...

Post 598


----------



## mitzi

Restitution said:


> Don't expect too much response. Judging by the massive backlash with 97.7 and their "current music" format, I am guessing a lot of people on here don't even know who Chris is/was!



BlakJack did a very good tribute today that was very sincere.


----------



## Grumpy

Roger Moore dead at 89


----------



## This_person

Grumpy said:


> Roger Moore dead at 89



RIP, Mr. Bond


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Lisa Spoonauer

http://www.etonline.com/movies/218216_clerks_actress_lisa_spoonauer_dies_at_44_kevin_smith_mourns/

AKA the girl who sucked 37 dicks


----------



## GWguy

Gregg Allman.


----------



## b23hqb

Jim Bunning - congressman, senator, and HOF'er - gone @ 85.


----------



## DoWhat

GWguy said:


> Gregg Allman.



Great singer.
Have you heard the story about were the name Melissa came from?


----------



## vraiblonde

GWguy said:


> Gregg Allman.



69 years old.  Which just goes to show you you can spend your life being a drunken drug addict and STILL live to a decent age.


----------



## Gilligan

vraiblonde said:


> 69 years old.  Which just goes to show you you can spend your life being a drunken drug addict and STILL live to a decent age.



Gives me hope.


----------



## vraiblonde

Gilligan said:


> Gives me hope.



Word


----------



## Hank

Adam West RIP


----------



## RoseRed

Hank said:


> Adam West RIP



Holy Batman!


----------



## Bann

Hank said:


> Adam West RIP


Oh, no!


----------



## GWguy

Must have been sudden, he was still doing commercials and voice-overs recently.


----------



## DoWhat

GWguy said:


> Must have been sudden, he was still doing commercials and voice-overs recently.


Leukemia.


----------



## otter

Flounder


----------



## GWguy

otter said:


> Flounder


----------



## black dog

GWguy said:


>



Stephen Furst, the actor who played the hapless, beanie-wearing frat boy Flounder in the 1978 movie "Animal House," has died at age 63, his son, Nathan Furst, told CNN on Saturday.


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:


> Flounder



I see what you did there.


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> I see what you did there.



Yeah,  very apropos.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> Yeah,  very apropos.


----------



## b23hqb

Here's one we have probably never seen, but sure have heard: Randy Schell - behind the scene promo man. He'll never  be "walking" again.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/‘t...ccident/ar-BBE8zYk?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartanntp


----------



## PeoplesElbow

George Romero died today


----------



## Merlin99

PeoplesElbow said:


> George Romero died today



Add Martin Landau to the list

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2017/07/16/martin-landau-film-and-tv-icon-dead-at-89.html


----------



## Restitution

R.I.P. 

Chester Bennington. Lead singer of Linkin Park. 41-years young


----------



## black dog

And on his best friends ( Chris Cornell ) birthday.


----------



## Merlin99

So today's been a bad day, locally Jim Vance died, celebrity wise John Heard.




http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local/News4-Anchor-Jim-Vance-Dies-at-75-436001373.html




http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2017/07/22/actor-john-heard-dead-at-72.html


----------



## Hank

Vance!!!! Dammit!

 RIP


----------



## Monello

Hank said:


> Vance!!!! Dammit!
> 
> RIP



Anyone have him in the death pool?

I'm gonna add Bush 41.  He had a nice run.


----------



## RoseRed

Barbara Sinatra


----------



## b23hqb

RoseRed said:


> Barbara Sinatra



Who? What is her significance if not just an ex of Franks? I had to look her up. Celebrity by association?


----------



## RoseRed

b23hqb said:


> Who? What is her significance if not just an ex of Franks? I had to look her up. Celebrity by association?



http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2017/07/25/barbara-sinatra-wife-frank-sinatra-dead-at-90.html


----------



## b23hqb

RoseRed said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2017/07/25/barbara-sinatra-wife-frank-sinatra-dead-at-90.html



She did some good deeds with the abused children centers she sponsored. Kudos.


----------



## Kyle

Sam Sheppard

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2017/07/31/sam-shepard-actor-and-playwright-dead-at-73.html


----------



## NextJen

Glen Campbell. It was a long time coming. R.I.P.


----------



## NextJen

NextJen said:


> I'll make these predictions -
> 
> Kirk Douglas
> Bob Barker
> Dick Van Dyke
> Glen Campbell



I'm amazed that the others on my list are still hanging in there, along with Betty White.


----------



## b23hqb

NextJen said:


> Glen Campbell. It was a long time coming. R.I.P.



Terrific musician that could make his guitar rock and talk, as well as a smooth singer. He really connected to me with hits during my HS days late 60's-early 70's. His work was right up there with the music I really liked (real rock).


----------



## Wishbone

My predictions are Lena Dunham and Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## Monello

Ric Flair
Bush 41


----------



## black dog

Vaya con dios President Bush.


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> Vaya con dios President Bush.



Why would you say go with God in a language that is conflicting to the spoken languge in America?  No matter what people think about Bush 41...I don't think many have sky dived at 90 years old.  Maybe, you are jealous, or something.  You are the biggest baby I have ever seen on this forum, and your little pinky could not hold anything to Bush 41.  Oh, and yeah, he is not dead, yet.


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> Why would you say go with God in a language that is conflicting to the spoken languge in America?  No matter what people think about Bush 41...I don't think many have sky dived at 90 years old.  Maybe, you are jealous, or something.  You are the biggest baby I have ever seen on this forum, and your little pinky could not hold anything to Bush 41.  Oh, and yeah, he is not dead, yet.



 You are one truly fu€ked up woman. You better go and check for your hubby's ad on POF, he's looking for a new mentally stable younger wife with no kids.


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> I am not the one that is f..ed up.  Have you checked your avatar, lately.  What a loser you are.  I know this because how you respond to people on this forum, and think you are all that.  I hope Bush 41 lives to be 190, and can, finally, fix the mess our country is in.  God bless, Bush 41.



 Because it's funny that a avatar bothers you but it's ok to have a home mortgage in your sixty's, a $hitty portfolio, no job income, no health coverage and spend my days watching my son and grandkid.. 
 Yea,,. I'm the stupid one..


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> Because it's funny that a avatar bothers you but it's ok to have a home mortgage in your sixty's, a $hitty portfolio, no job income, no health coverage and spend my days watching my son and grandkid..
> Yea,,. I'm the stupid one..



Yikes, bd, you have over stepped the line of stupid cluelessness on this forum.  You seem to be determined to go after me, so I will let it rip.  You are an areshole of the highest order.  I feel sorry for people that know you irl.  I have come to understand that their is no difference in personalility irl, or anon on a forum.  Yes, your avatar is offensive; especially when you want to pipe in about sexual assaults, and pedophile disorders.  That being said, how do you know about my mortgage?  We just bought a half mil house and are smooth sailing.  How do you know about my portfolio that hub has gurued every day for years, and he is not a market timer.  I used to work for a market timer back in the day, and taught hub how that works.  How do you know about my inheritance, you don't, and thank God I got it before the Dems are trying to tax inheritance at 100%.  We now have Kaiser Permante through Obamacare.  It sucks we had to do that, but it is actually better than going through USBank.  I don't watch my son; he has been on his own for almost a year.  We hope the best for him, but he is on his own, and it is a given that we will always be there for him.  It is what parents do.   As far as my granddot, she is the most beautiful child ever.  I would post a pic of her, but certain members say that is a nono.  We have a grandson on the way due in January.  His name will be Luke Joseph.  Seems appropriate and fittin', considering the current days and times, and your stupid replies to me.


----------



## littlelady

I just wanted to show you, bd, and others that I don't edit every time.  My above post will show that.  I did want to say that you don't know me/us at all, and you are a fool of the highest order.  Sorry, but true.  Happy twisting, and foruming.  You are welcome.


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> I just wanted to show you, bd, and others that I don't edit every time.  My above post will show that.  I did want to say that you don't know me/us at all, and you are a fool of the highest order.  Sorry, but true.  Happy twisting, and foruming.  You are welcome.



 I'm the fool with no mortgages, a awesome Bethesda rental ( not Olney ) a good business and income, some great employees, great blue Cross blue shield health care, no kid that have been to rehab. 

 If you teach anybody anything here, it's all Don'ts.
 No Do's at all. 
 You just post worthless alcohol induced dribble about your family or agree with someone else's post.


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> I'm the fool with no mortgages, a awesome Bethesda rental ( not Olney ) a good business and income, some great employees, great blue Cross blue shield health care, no kid that have been to rehab.
> 
> If you teach anybody anything here, it's all Don'ts.
> No Do's at all.
> You just post worthless alcohol induced dribble about your family or agree with someone else's post.



I feel sorry for you.  You are, obviously, not a happy person when you spend your days belittling others. That is a given.  You and I are done here.  I will stay here, but you will never get another response from me.  You are not human, and a waste of time.  Happy foruming, trolling, or, however you view your existence here.  I am sorry you are mad that we beat the system at 62.

And one more thing.  You need to follow your own rules.   Just sayin'...Bye, bye, and hasta la vista baby, oh, and stay on topic instead of inciting forum arguments; which, again, you have accussed me of.  You are such a hypocrite.  C'est la vie.


----------



## RoseRed

littlelady said:


> I feel sorry for you.  You are, obviously, not a happy person when you spend your days belittling others. That is a given.  You and I are done here.  I will stay here, but you will never get another response from me.  You are not human, and a waste of time.  Happy foruming, trolling, or, however you view your existence here.  I am sorry you are mad that we beat the system at 62.  And one more thing.  You need to follow your own rules.   Just sayin'...Bye, bye, and hasta la vista baby, oh, and stay on topic instead of inciting forum arguments; which, again, you have accussed me of.  You are such a hypocrite.  C'est la vie.


  ...


----------



## littlelady

RoseRed said:


> ...



Hey, Rose.  Thanks for saving my post.   I appreciate it.


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> I feel sorry for you.  You are, obviously, not a happy person when you spend your days belittling others. That is a given.  *You and I are done here.  I will stay here, but you will never get another response from me*.  You are not human, and a waste of time.  Happy foruming, trolling, or, however you view your existence here. * I am sorry you are mad that we beat the system at 62.*
> 
> And one more thing.  You need to follow your own rules.   Just sayin'...Bye, bye, and hasta la vista baby, oh, and stay on topic instead of inciting forum arguments; which, again, you have accussed me of.  You are such a hypocrite.  C'est la vie.



*Let's see how long you can stick with that statement.*. 

  I just turned 59 dumbass, you haven't got me beat. Unless it's how much money you all have lost on Maryland real estate? 
 I love what I do for a living.
 I have no desire to retire early. I vacation when I want to, I fish, hunt, sail and travel anytime I feel the need to shake the dirt off. I'm lucky to have a few great employees that run things when I go walkabout. 
 No car payments, a 4 bedroom rental in Bethesda, no mortgages, no rent to pay, a kid that needs nothing, a girlfriend that makes twice what I make. Why retire now? I'll work at least another 8 to 10 years before I retire full time. And then I will farm in the spring and summer and go sailing in the winter.  
 I'm not going to run a daycare for a kid that has to work to pay a mortgage so they can live in Olney. That's you and your kids gig.


----------



## PJay

Jerry Lewis R.I.P.


----------



## hotbikermama40

Homesick said:


> Jerry Lewis R.I.P.



Ironic that the man whose music could have a room full of nuns "shakin'" is the name in your post to take the sprouted legs away from the thread


----------



## RoseRed

hotbikermama40 said:


> Ironic that the man whose music could have a room full of nuns "shakin'" is the name in your post to take the sprouted legs away from the thread



Are you thinking of Jerry Lee Lewis?


----------



## PJay

hotbikermama40 said:


> Ironic that the man whose music could have a room full of nuns "shakin'" is the name in your post to take the sprouted legs away from the thread



Oops..>>>> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/jerry-lewis-dead-nutty-professor-bellboy-star-was-91-721408

I wasn't predicting death..that's creepy to me. Usually people announce the passing in here too of those who have passed on. Not sure if anyone predicted it in this thread.


----------



## Hank

Hank said:


> I'm taking:
> Lindsay Lohan
> Jerry Lewis
> Don Rickles
> Larry King
> 
> Runner Up/WildCard:
> Kanye West





Homesick said:


> Not sure if anyone predicted it in this thread.





2 for 5!!! Lohan & Kanye better watch their step! I'm on a roll!


----------



## DoWhat

Hank said:


> 2 for 5!!! Lohan & Kanye better watch their step! I'm on a roll!



PLEASE do not list my name, Buddy.

Thanks. I will buy you a beer next time we see each other.


----------



## hotbikermama40

RoseRed said:


> Are you thinking of Jerry Lee Lewis?



I was...!


----------



## RoseRed

hotbikermama40 said:


> I was...!


----------



## black dog

Dick Gregory dead at 84.


----------



## Misfit

Rich Piana & Dallas McCarver R.I.P.


----------



## RoseRed

Misfit said:


> Rich Piana & Dallas McCarver R.I.P.


  who are they?


----------



## Wishbone

RoseRed said:


> who are they?



Henry Finkelheims cousins.


----------



## Misfit

RoseRed said:


> who are they?



Bodybuilding friends of warneckutz.


----------



## jazz lady

Richard Anderson, 91, who played Oscar Goldman on The Six Million Dollar Man and The Bionic Woman.

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...ar-man-actor-richard-anderson-dies-at-91.html


----------



## black dog

Dang,, Don Williams. 

  [video=youtube_share;wOc2O2WHS6Q]https://youtu.be/wOc2O2WHS6Q[/video]


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> Dang,, Don Williams.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;wOc2O2WHS6Q]https://youtu.be/wOc2O2WHS6Q[/video]



Damn.

Emmylou's Mom and Aunt were a couple of my Mom's best friends some 40 or 50 years ago. Way out in the boonies like we were, they'd get together every month and weave, stitch, crochet and quilt and...called themselves jokingly the "Happy Hookers". I remember as a little kid hearing her aunt comment on how "she's doing really good with her music.."   LOL...who woulda known?


----------



## black dog

That's funny,  it's really a small world. 
 My birth mom was two years behind Elvis in HS, she always has said he was that weird kid in HS that carried a guitar everywhere he went.. 
 Whenever I see Mary Chapin Carpenter I think back to seeing her at Psyc Deli in Bethesda, The Cellar Door and other local venues around DC in the eighty's.


----------



## black dog

Troy Gentry of Montgomery Gentry killed in a helicopter crash.

  [video=youtube_share;qj9b3QqTOtY]https://youtu.be/qj9b3QqTOtY[/video]


----------



## Grumpy

black dog said:


> That's funny,  it's really a small world.
> My birth mom was two years behind Elvis in HS, she always has said he was that weird kid in HS that carried a guitar everywhere he went..
> Whenever I see Mary Chapin Carpenter I think back to seeing her at Psyc Deli in Bethesda, The Cellar Door and other local venues around DC in the eighty's.



Saw EmmyLou and Mary Chapin at the Red Fox Inn a few times in the early/mid 70s, only went to the Psyche Delly once and can't remember who I saw there..70s are a  bit of a blur.


----------



## DoWhat

Grumpy said:


> 70s are a  bit of a blur.



How old where you then? 60?


----------



## seven

Gilligan said:


> Damn.
> 
> Emmylou's Mom and Aunt were a couple of my Mom's best friends some 40 or 50 years ago. Way out in the boonies like we were, they'd get together every month and weave, stitch, crochet and quilt and...called themselves jokingly the "Happy Hookers". I remember as a little kid hearing her aunt comment on how "she's doing really good with her music.."   LOL...who woulda known?





black dog said:


> That's funny,  it's really a small world.
> My birth mom was two years behind Elvis in HS, she always has said he was that weird kid in HS that carried a guitar everywhere he went..
> Whenever I see Mary Chapin Carpenter I think back to seeing her at Psyc Deli in Bethesda, The Cellar Door and other local venues around DC in the eighty's.



Do you two clowns ever get tired of talking about yourselves?


----------



## black dog

seven said:


> Do you two clowns ever get tired of talking about yourselves?



 Where did you move to when the Flattops got bulldozed?    Hyattsville?


----------



## mitzi

black dog said:


> Troy Gentry of Montgomery Gentry killed in a helicopter crash.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;qj9b3QqTOtY]https://youtu.be/qj9b3QqTOtY[/video]



  I was lucky enough to meet these guys 3 times. They're both the nicest and down to earth guys you can imagine. They loved and always made time for their fans.


----------



## vraiblonde

Frank Vincent, who played Phil Leotardo on The Sopranos and Billy Batts in Goodfellas, dead of a heart attack at 78.


----------



## black dog

Grumpy said:


> Saw EmmyLou and Mary Chapin at the Red Fox Inn a few times in the early/mid 70s, only went to the Psyche Delly once and can't remember who I saw there..70s are a  bit of a blur.



 With chapin I would guess more like the middle to late seventys, she graduated HS in 75 or 76..


----------



## black dog

vraiblonde said:


> Frank Vincent, who played Phil Leotardo on The Sopranos and Billy Batts in Goodfellas, dead of a heart attack at 78.



 Dang... That was a great series.


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> Goodfellas.



One of my favorites.


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> Where did you move to when the Flattops got bulldozed?    Hyattsville?


----------



## vraiblonde

Bobby the Brain Heenan - gone at 73.

BEST SPORTS COMMENTATOR EVER

There was The Brain, then there was everybody else.  RIP


----------



## vraiblonde

Damn, Jake LaMotta dead at 95.


----------



## RareBreed

Anyone have Hugh Hefner on their list????


----------



## Kyle

RareBreed said:


> Anyone have Hugh Hefner on their list????


Breast In Peace


----------



## Monello

Hef dies and it gets posted on thread page 69.  I'm just saying.


----------



## FireBrand

Monello said:


> Hef dies and it gets posted on thread page 69.  I'm just saying.


Headlines should have read: "Hef goes tits up"


----------



## kom526

Monty Hall "Let's Make A Deal" 96.


----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> Hef dies and it gets posted on thread page 69.  I'm just saying.



Actually, seven started a post about his death.  It got no traction. Hef's widow is 31 years old.  Who the hell cares?  Page 69.


----------



## black dog

Tom Petty dead at 66..


----------



## Monello

black dog said:


> Tom Petty dead at 66..



He ain't comin' round here no more.


----------



## b23hqb

Monello said:


> He ain't comin' round here no more.



Is he dead or still ventilating? 

https://www.stuff.co.nz/entertainme...nd-unconscious-in-full-cardiac-arrest-reports

He's one resiliant cracker. Just read that he came back from the dead on life support. He's freefalling some direction, for sure. He sure had a lot of good tunes for a gator boy.


----------



## black dog

Ralphie May, Brash Comedian, Is Dead at 45.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile...hie-may-brash-comedian-is-dead-at-45.amp.html

 Ralphie May, a loud and large comedian known for his extensive touring and comedy specials on Netflix and other outlets, died on Friday in Las Vegas, where he had been in residence at Harrah’s casino. He was 45.

His publicist, Stacey Pokluda, said the cause was cardiac arrest. She said he had been treated for pneumonia and had canceled some shows over the past month.


----------



## Hank

black dog said:


> Ralphie May, Brash Comedian, Is Dead at 45.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.nytimes.com/2017/10/06/obituaries/ralphie-may-brash-comedian-is-dead-at-45.amp.html
> 
> Ralphie May, a loud and large comedian known for his extensive touring and comedy specials on Netflix and other outlets, died on Friday in Las Vegas, where he had been in residence at Harrah&rsquo;s casino. He was 45.
> 
> His publicist, Stacey Pokluda, said the cause was cardiac arrest. She said he had been treated for pneumonia and had canceled some shows over the past month.



When you are 450 lbs., ya gotta know you are a ticking time bomb.


----------



## mitzi

black dog said:


> Tom Petty dead at 66..



This is a sad one to me.


----------



## Kyle

Robert Guillaume, aka Benson dead at 89


----------



## vraiblonde

Kyle said:


> Robert Guillaume, aka Benson dead at 89



Oh no!  I was just thinking about him the other day and what a great show Soap was.


----------



## Miker/t

Fats Domino, known for "Blueberry Hill," has died. He was 89.


----------



## vraiblonde

Miker/t said:


> Fats Domino, known for "Blueberry Hill," has died. He was 89.



Wow, I thought he'd died a long time ago.

Somewhere, Richie Cunningham is in mourning.


----------



## jazz lady

Miker/t said:


> Fats Domino, known for "Blueberry Hill," has died. He was 89.



Ain't that a shame...  

RIP Fats.


----------



## GURPS

Veteran actor and Magnum, PI favorite John Hillerman passes away at the age of 84

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tor-John-Hillerman-dies-84.html#ixzz4y25dH2MY
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Monello

Ferdie Pacheco, TKO in the 89th round.


----------



## RPMDAD

Malcolm Young, AC/DC Guitarist and Co-Founder, Dead at 64

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...c-guitarist-and-co-founder-dead-at-64-w512164

[video=youtube;TyRdrNV20BU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyRdrNV20BU[/video]


----------



## FireBrand

David Cassidy on the way out.
http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...-from-organ-failure-surrounded-by-family.html


----------



## vraiblonde

FireBrand said:


> David Cassidy on the way out.
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...-from-organ-failure-surrounded-by-family.html



Drugs are bad, m'kay?


----------



## Monello

Sal Riina, 87

Sicilian mafia capo dei capi


----------



## jazz lady

Earle Hyman, Cosby Show's Grandpa Huxtable, Dies at 91



> For 40 episodes over the famed sitcom's eight-season run, Hyman appeared in a recurring role as Cliff Huxtable's father, Russell, who would often butt heads with his son in comedic fashion while serving as a voice of wisdom to his grandchildren. Once a famous jazz trombonist named "Slide" Huxtable, Russell and his wife, Anna (Clarice Taylor), were the centerpiece of two of the show's most famous episodes in seasons 2 and 3, when the Huxtables put together lip-synch and dance routines for them to celebrate their wedding anniversaries. Hyman's work on the episode earned him an Emmy nomination.
> 
> Outside of the Cosby Show, Hyman was known by 80s kids for his work on the popular animated show "Thundercats," playing the gruff, muscle-bound warrior Panthro. He also has a highly decorated career in theater that began on Broadway in 1944 with the play "Anna Lucasta," and is highlighted by his  thousands of performances as the titular lead of Shakespeare's "Othello." His stage credits also include Shakespeare's "The Merchant of Venice" and in an all-black production of Samuel Beckett's "Waiting for Godot."




https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/earle-hyman-cosby-shows-grandpa-huxtable-dies-at-91/ar-BBFc9lE


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Drugs are bad, m'kay?


----------



## Roman

Charles Manson, dead at 83.


----------



## BadGirl

Roman said:


> Charles Manson, dead at 83.



Its couldn't happen to a nicer guy.


----------



## Kyle

It should have happened 40 years ago


----------



## Misfit

https://sportsday.dallasnews.com/da...er-cowboys-wr-terry-glenn-killed-crash-irving

Terry Glenn


----------



## Grumpy

Della Reese


----------



## b23hqb

Mel Tillis

http://www.tennessean.com/story/ent...llis-dead-country-music-hall-famer/852933001/


----------



## b23hqb

Roman said:


> Charles Manson, dead at 83.



Should have sliced him up and made him finger paint his epitaph, painfully, with his own blood


----------



## vraiblonde

Grumpy said:


> Della Reese



"Oh, now you're goin' to shoot me in my pinky toe!"

RIP


----------



## luvmygdaughters

b23hqb said:


> Mel Tillis
> 
> http://www.tennessean.com/story/ent...llis-dead-country-music-hall-famer/852933001/




 Could never figure out why he would always stutter when he talked, but when he sang, his voice was great!!


----------



## black dog

luvmygdaughters said:


> Could never figure out why he would always stutter when he talked, but when he sang, his voice was great!!



  Mr Tillis stated in a interview that you use one side of the brain to talk and the other side to sing.


----------



## Bann

*David Cassidy*

RIP - he was 67.  

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2017/11/21/david-cassidy-partridge-family-star-dead-at-67.html


----------



## GURPS




----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

luvmygdaughters said:


> Could never figure out why he would always stutter when he talked, but when he sang, his voice was great!!



This was simply because of the rhythm of the music. Do you remember Mel ever having to snap his fingers a la 1  2 3, to complete a sentence. I saw at least one example of this during the talk show days. He might have been on The Tonight Show.  




black dog said:


> Mr Tillis stated in a interview that you use one side of the brain to talk and the other side to sing.



This may also be true.


----------



## Grumpy

Jim Nabors, dead at 87.


----------



## b23hqb

Grumpy said:


> Jim Nabors, dead at 87.



To Live The Impossible Dream - Shazzam, Gomer Pyle!


----------



## vraiblonde

Grumpy said:


> Jim Nabors, dead at 87.



Well go-o-o-lly!


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> Jim Nabors, dead at 87.



Sir-prize! Sir-prize! Sir-prize!


----------



## FireBrand

vraiblonde said:


> well go-o-o-lly!


s h a z a m


----------



## vraiblonde

John Anderson, 1980 presidential candidate pick of every high schooler in America, gone at age 95.


----------



## b23hqb

Gone, and completely forgotten.


----------



## jazz lady

Sportscaster Dick Enberg found dead at home at age 82



> Long recognized as one of the most versatile and enthusiastic sports announcer of his era, Enberg did it all: major league baseball, college and pro football, college basketball, boxing, tennis, golf, Olympics, Rose Bowls and Super Bowls, Breeders’ Cup horse racing — earning a trophy case full of Emmys, awards from the pro football, basketball and baseball halls of fame, niches in several broadcasting halls of fame and other assorted honors.
> 
> He also was an author, a longtime fixture at Pasadena’s Tournament of Roses parade, the host of several sports-themed TV game shows and was still calling San Diego Padres baseball games into his 80s.
> 
> “Sportscasting is a kid’s dream come true, which is one of the reasons that I keep doing it,” he said in his autobiography, “Dick Enberg, Oh My!” the “Oh my!” having been his signature call. “I can’t let my dream go. I’m still in love with what I do.”



http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/mor...-dead-at-home-at-age-82/ar-BBH8qa2?ocid=ientp


----------



## GURPS

*'Sound of Music' star Heather Menzies-Urich dead at 68*


----------



## Kyle

Rose Marie. 94. RIP

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...starred-on-dick-van-dyke-show-dead-at-94.html


----------



## vraiblonde

Kyle said:


> Rose Marie. 94. RIP
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...starred-on-dick-van-dyke-show-dead-at-94.html



Wow.  I thought she was gone a long time ago.


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> Wow.  I thought she was gone a long time ago.



Yeah. Never realized she was only in her 40s doing the DVD show.


----------



## jazz lady

Mystery writer Sue Grafton dies in California



> LOS ANGELES (AP) — Sue Grafton, author of the best-selling "alphabet series" of mystery novels, has died in Santa Barbara. She was 77.
> 
> Grafton was surrounded by family, including husband Steven Humphrey, when she died Thursday after a two-year battle with cancer, her daughter, Jamie Clark, posted on the author's website.
> 
> "Although we knew this was coming, it was unexpected and fast. She had been fine up until just a few days ago, and then things moved quickly," the posting said.
> 
> Grafton began her "alphabet series" in 1982 with "A is for Alibi." Her most recent book, "Y is for Yesterday," was published in August.
> 
> "Many of you also know that she was adamant that her books would never be turned into movies or TV shows, and in that same vein, she would never allow a ghost writer to write in her name," her daughter wrote. "Because of all of those things, and out of the deep abiding love and respect for our dear sweet Sue, as far as we in the family are concerned, the alphabet now ends at Y."
> 
> Humphrey said Grafton had been struggling to find an idea for "Z'' while undergoing treatment and losing weight.
> 
> "Nothing's been written," he told The Associated Press in a telephone interview. "There is no Z."
> 
> He added with a laugh, "Nobody in this family will ever use the letter Z again."



http://www.msn.com/en-us/entertainm...n-california/ar-BBHuHOd?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=ientp

I have enjoyed reading quite a few of her books and it is a shame she didn't live long enough to finish the "Z" book.


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:


> Mystery writer Sue Grafton dies in California



Dang, Sue, only one more to finish the series.  That's terrible.


----------



## Roman

Jerry Van Dyke. R.I.P.


----------



## Misfit

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2018/jan/11/fast-eddie-clarke-motorhead-guitarist-dies



> Motörhead guitarist “Fast” Eddie Clarke has died at the age of 67.
> 
> His death was announced on Motörhead’s Facebook page. According to the post, Clarke died peacefully in hospital after suffering from pneumonia.


----------



## black dog

Dan Gurney dead at 86.
https://www.motorsport.com/f1/news/dan-gurney-dies-racing-legend-995818/


----------



## lovinmaryland

Dolores O'Riordon passed away at 46  

http://www.tmz.com/2018/01/15/cranberries-dolores-oriordan-dead-dies/

Loved her voice it was definitely one of a kind!


----------



## vraiblonde

lovinmaryland said:


> Dolores O'Riordon passed away at 46
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2018/01/15/cranberries-dolores-oriordan-dead-dies/
> 
> Loved her voice it was definitely one of a kind!



I hope she didn't linger....


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> I hope she didn't linger....



Did someone pull her finger?


----------



## stgislander

vraiblonde said:


> I hope she didn't linger....



  Nice one!


----------



## PeoplesElbow

lovinmaryland said:


> Dolores O'Riordon passed away at 46
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2018/01/15/cranberries-dolores-oriordan-dead-dies/
> 
> Loved her voice it was definitely one of a kind!



Damn was really hoping to go see them some time.


----------



## Starman

lovinmaryland said:


> Dolores O'Riordon passed away at 46
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2018/01/15/cranberries-dolores-oriordan-dead-dies/
> 
> Loved her voice it was definitely one of a kind!



Will she become a zom-bay zom-bay zom-bay ay ay?


----------



## Hank

Joe Frank RIP


----------



## RoseRed

John Mahoney

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/celebri...r-dies-at-77/ar-BBIKeWm?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=ientp


----------



## black dog

Daryle Singletary dead at 46


https://www.msn.com/en-us/music/cel...inger-dead-at-46/ar-BBJ2u9h?OCID=ansmsnnews11


----------



## black dog

Billy Graham dead at 99


----------



## b23hqb

black dog said:


> Billy Graham dead at 99



Just about to post that. One of the most influential men of the last century. He will RIP for eternity - he's already there. He went to Florida Bible Institute in Temple Terrace (separated from Tampa by 56th street) and "received his calling from God on the 18th green of the Temple Terrace Golf and Country Club".

https://www.florida-backroads-travel.com/temple-terrace-florida.html

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-43142263

A man who set his heart on God.


----------



## vraiblonde

RIP Major Winchester.  David Ogden Stiers, dead at 75.


----------



## black dog

Tucker Fowler of Trent Hall has passed, What a great neighbor & friend he was. 
 Best Wishes to the Fowler Clan...


----------



## black dog

Steven Hawking... Dead at 76
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-43396008

 I wonder if he figured out if he was right or wrong... :shrug:


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 121841



And he's buying a stairway.....  to.... he-a-ven....


----------



## Monello

Lefty Kreh, 93, famed fly fisherman.  Survived an anthrax infection while at Ft. Detrick.


----------



## Ken King

Rusty Staub, Mets slugger, passes at 73.


----------



## Monello

Ken King said:


> Rusty Staub, Mets slugger, passes at 73.



La grande orange.


----------



## RPMDAD

Full Metal Jacket drill instructor R Lee Ermey dies aged 74
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-43779357


----------



## gary_webb

RPMDAD said:


> Full Metal Jacket drill instructor R Lee Ermey dies aged 74
> http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-43779357



R.I.P. Gunney.
[video=youtube;wlcuPNv8Od8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlcuPNv8Od8[/video]


----------



## RoseRed

'Night Court' star Harry Anderson dead at 65

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2018/04/16/night-court-star-harry-anderson-dead-at-65.html


----------



## Misfit

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2018/04/18/wwe-hall-famer-bruno-sammartino-dead-at-82.html

WWE Hall of Famer Bruno Sammartino dead at 82.


----------



## Toxick

Misfit said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2018/04/18/wwe-hall-famer-bruno-sammartino-dead-at-82.html
> 
> WWE Hall of Famer Bruno Sammartino dead at 82.





Well, that sucks.

Not to sound like a dick, but the big surprise for me here was that Sammartino was still alive. I thought he died years ago.


----------



## Grumpy

Toxick said:


> Not to sound like a dick, but the big surprise for me here was that Sammartino was still alive. I thought he died years ago.



I agree..I thought he was an old man in the early 60s when I watched wrestling..


----------



## RareBreed

Toxick said:


> Well, that sucks.
> 
> Not to sound like a dick, but the big surprise for me here was that Sammartino was still alive. I thought he died years ago.


----------



## Monello

Misfit said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2018/04/18/wwe-hall-famer-bruno-sammartino-dead-at-82.html
> 
> WWE Hall of Famer Bruno Sammartino dead at 82.



Slap the canvas twice.  Usually by then the move.  j/k.  RIP.  Growing up him & Pedro Morales were the champs.  I guess he was mid 30s when I was a yute and watching wrasslin on TV.  Being interviewed by 115 pound Vince McMahon.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Bruno was a boss, a lot of people don't know he set the world record for bench press.


----------



## RareBreed

Verne Troyer
http://www.tmz.com/2018/04/21/verne-troyer-dead-at-49/


----------



## black dog

I thought about Verne for a little bit.


----------



## Dakota

black dog said:


> I thought about Verne for a little bit.



He had such a short life.


----------



## Toxick

Dakota said:


> He had such a short life.


----------



## Dakota

Toxick said:


> View attachment 122466


----------



## black dog

That's a little finger.. I bet he didn't do well getting a second date with the ladies.


----------



## Kyle

You shouldn't Mini-mize his loss.


----------



## Dakota

Kyle said:


> You shouldn't Mini-mize his loss.



You're right, we should show a _little_ respect.


----------



## GWguy

Bob Dorough

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ur-head/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.58741a9c7a41


----------



## Grumpy

Margot Kidder....Lois Lane


----------



## Grumpy

Tom Wolfe


----------



## Merlin99

Grumpy said:


> Tom Wolfe



Listening to NPR today you'd have thought the pope died. 30 minutes out of each hour was dedicated to him in an endless loop, did you know that he wrote the bonfires of the vanities and he coined the phrase stretching the envelope? It was droned into me by the least exciting of a long list of boring NPR announcers.


----------



## littlelady

Merlin99 said:


> Listening to NPR today you'd have thought the pope died. 30 minutes out of each hour was dedicated to him in an endless loop, did you know that he wrote the bonfires of the vanities and he coined the phrase stretching the envelope? It was droned into me by the least exciting of a long list of boring NPR announcers.



I didn’t know who he was, until I looked him up, today.  It seems he was a dapper guy with writing skills.  He must have been a libprog to get this kind of attention.  What else is new?  How’s your new pup doing?  What did you name her/him?


----------



## vraiblonde

Merlin99 said:


> It was droned into me by the least exciting of a long list of boring NPR announcers.



I can always tell when I run across NPR on the radio.  Everyone sounds like they're at a funeral.

Tom Wolfe should have sued or something over the massacre they did to Bonfire of the Vanities when they made the movie of it.  The book was really good; the movie was so bad it falls just short of being a campy classic.


----------



## Grumpy

Clint Walker..done at 90.  thinking 75% reading this have no clue who he was..


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> Clint Walker..done at 90.  thinking 75% reading this have no clue who he was..



Posey.


----------



## black dog

Grumpy said:


> Clint Walker..done at 90.  thinking 75% reading this have no clue who he was..



 The Dirty Dozen and Cheyenne.


----------



## Grumpy

Kyle said:


> Posey.



 Great movie


----------



## vraiblonde

Grumpy said:


> Clint Walker..done at 90.  thinking 75% reading this have no clue who he was..



Is that Opie's brother?


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> Is that Opie's brother?




That's Clint Howard


----------



## Kyle




----------



## vraiblonde

Kyle said:


> That's Clint Howard



Oh.


----------



## Monello

Grumpy said:


> Clint Walker..done at 90.  thinking 75% reading this have no clue who he was..



The Cowboys made a heck of a trade when they shipped him off to Minnesota for a basket full of draft picks.


----------



## Grumpy

Monello said:


> The Cowboys made a heck of a trade when they shipped him off to Minnesota for a basket full of draft picks.



 little known fact


----------



## Monello

Dwight Clark,  SF 49er receiver, 61.  Lou Gehrig's disease.


----------



## RoseRed

Kate Spade, designer

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...esigner-kate-spade-found-dead-ap-reports.html


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> Kate Spade, designer
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...esigner-kate-spade-found-dead-ap-reports.html



I was just coming on to post that.

(When it came on the radio I said, "Oh no!" and Monello said, "Who?"   )


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> I was just coming on to post that.
> 
> (When it came on the radio I said, "Oh no!" and Monello said, "Who?"   )



Honestly, I had to read up on her some.  I don't know designers, other than Michael Kors, and only because I had a teenage daughter.


----------



## Monello

vraiblonde said:


> Monello said, "Who?"   )



I was practicing my owl call.


----------



## itsbob

RoseRed said:


> Kate Spade, designer
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...esigner-kate-spade-found-dead-ap-reports.html


If it's true (the details) f her and throw her rotting carcass in a landfill.. she left a 13 year old daughter that now has to deal with this the rest of her life.. left a child with all the pain SHE couldn't handle..  f her twice.


----------



## RoseRed

itsbob said:


> If it's true (the details) f her and throw her rotting carcass in a landfill.. she left a 13 year old daughter that now has to deal with this the rest of her life.. left a child with all the pain SHE couldn't handle..  f her twice.



I do feel bad for her daughter.


----------



## RoseRed

'Wizard of Oz' star Jerry Maren dead: Last surviving munchkin was 98

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...aren-dead-last-surviving-munchkin-was-98.html


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> 'Wizard of Oz' star Jerry Maren dead: Last surviving munchkin was 98
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...aren-dead-last-surviving-munchkin-was-98.html


 ...


> As Coroner, I must aver I thoroughly examined him.
> And he's not only merely dead, he's really, most sincerely dead. - Signed the Coroner


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> ...


----------



## gemma_rae

Kyle said:


> ...



Oh dear.

You win the intarwebz today!


----------



## kwillia

Kyle!


----------



## Bann

Kyle said:


> ...


----------



## RoseRed

Anthony Bourdain

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...n-cnn-host-and-celebrity-chef-dead-at-61.html


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> Anthony Bourdain
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...n-cnn-host-and-celebrity-chef-dead-at-61.html



Just saw that on the news....  I didn't much care for him, but he was a good chef and did a lot for others.


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> Anthony Bourdain
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...n-cnn-host-and-celebrity-chef-dead-at-61.html



I was just coming here to post this.  


I was like   Wow. 

Not a fan of his, but dang.  2 years older than I am.


----------



## Kyle

Guess he won't be fixing any meals for Trump now.


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:


> Anthony Bourdain
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...n-cnn-host-and-celebrity-chef-dead-at-61.html



Waiting for someone to connect the dots and find that he was in some way connected to the Clintons.  That hand bag designer that hung herself from a door knob had connections to the Clinton slush fund/Haiti.


----------



## Bann

mAlice said:


> Waiting for someone to connect the dots and find that he was in some way connected to the Clintons.  That hand bag designer that offed herself had connections to the Clinton slush fund/Haiti.


hmmmm.    Interesting!


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> Anthony Bourdain
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...n-cnn-host-and-celebrity-chef-dead-at-61.html



Holy ####!


----------



## luvmygdaughters

vraiblonde said:


> Holy ####!



I know!!! According to the news, he hung himself!!!!


----------



## mAlice

mAlice said:


> Waiting for someone to connect the dots and find that he was in some way connected to the Clintons.  That hand bag designer that hung herself from a door knob had connections to the Clinton slush fund/Haiti.



https://twitter.com/Bourdain/status/991823988765614081


----------



## FireBrand

Tom 'the Mongoose' McEwen

http://www.foxnews.com/auto/2018/06/12/drag-racing-legend-tom-mongoose-mcewen-dead-at-81.html


----------



## Monello

Anne Donovan, 56.  2 time olympian, WNBA coach.


----------



## Hank

mAlice said:


> Waiting for someone to connect the dots and find that he was in some way connected to the Clintons.  That hand bag designer that hung herself from a door knob had connections to the Clinton slush fund/Haiti.


----------



## NextJen

Getting back to what the 'Death Pool' is about - predicting deaths - I'm gonna throw these out there.

It's a race to the finish!
George H W Bush
Kirk Douglas
Bob Barker
Betty White
and
Dick Van Dyke

(in that order)


----------



## Grumpy

and the immortal Keith Richards dodged the list again.


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> and the immortal Keith Richards dodged the list again.


----------



## Kyle

And Keith Richards will still live!


----------



## Kyle

Doh!!!


----------



## NextJen

Grumpy said:


> and the immortal Keith Richards dodged the list again.



Ehh....he's still got plenty of time.


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> and the immortal Keith Richards dodged the list again.


----------



## Grumpy

Kyle said:


> Doh!!!


----------



## Bann

NextJen said:


> Getting back to what the 'Death Pool' is about - predicting deaths - I'm gonna throw these out there.
> 
> It's a race to the finish!
> George H W Bush
> Kirk Douglas
> Bob Barker
> Betty White
> and
> Dick Van Dyke
> 
> (in that order)



I saw a picture of George W with George HW yesterday on his birthday.  George HW was in a bed, propped up with a pillow.  He doesn't look good at all.  He's very bloated and puffy looking - most likely the meds he's on.  (Prednisone for all the respiratory issues, I'm guessing)


----------



## Monello

Chuck Krauthammer.


----------



## vraiblonde

Monello said:


> Chuck Krauthammer.



Good pick


----------



## Misfit

R.I.P. “Big Van Vader” Leon White


----------



## Misfit

R.I.P. Koko the gorilla 

Koko was 46.


----------



## Monello

Misfit said:


> R.I.P. Koko the gorilla
> 
> Koko was 46.



How many is that in gorilla years?


----------



## GWguy

Monello said:


> How many is that in gorilla years?



All of them? :shrug:


----------



## Monello

Monello said:


> Chuck Krauthammer.



Sorry, R.I.P.


----------



## Kyle

Monello said:


> Sorry, R.I.P.



Lottery ticket night.

based on your fortune not Charles.


----------



## Bann

Monello said:


> Sorry, R.I.P.


----------



## NextJen

Monello said:


> Chuck Krauthammer.



 Winner!


----------



## mAlice

James Comey


----------



## Monello

I find it interesting how some celebrity deaths get their own forum thread.  Bourdain, Krauthammer, Robin Williams.  I wonder what the threshold is for a post in this thread compared to someone starting a new, separate thread.


----------



## black dog

Monello said:


> I find it interesting how some celebrity deaths get their own forum thread.  Bourdain, Krauthammer, Robin Williams.  I wonder what the threshold is for a post in this thread compared to someone starting a new, separate thread.



 And here we thought you make all the executive decisions...  Speaking for a friend..


----------



## RoseRed

Vinnie Paul - Pantera
https://www.billboard.com/articles/.../vinnie-paul-dead-pantera-damageplan-hellyeah


----------



## JustACitizen

RoseRed said:


> Vinnie Paul - Pantera
> https://www.billboard.com/articles/.../vinnie-paul-dead-pantera-damageplan-hellyeah



Damn, both Abbott brothers gone. Pantera saved heavy music.


----------



## Bonehead

JustACitizen said:


> Damn, both Abbott brothers gone. Pantera saved heavy music.



Why bother, just sayin......


----------



## JustACitizen

Bonehead said:


> Why bother, just sayin......



Different strokes, different folks and all that. I listen to everything except rap/hip-hop.


----------



## FireBrand

Richard Harrison (old man) of Pawn Stars
http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2018/06/25/richard-old-man-harrison-pawn-stars-dead-at-77.html


----------



## black dog

He did pretty well for himself for a old Navy boy..  Thanks for your Service Mr Harrison.


----------



## Kyle

FireBrand said:


> Richard Harrison (old man) of Pawn Stars
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2018/06/25/richard-old-man-harrison-pawn-stars-dead-at-77.html


----------



## kwillia

I think I'ma put some money on Heather Locklear...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> I think I'ma put some money on Heather Locklear...



She used to be so pretty.


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> I think I'ma put some money on Heather Locklear...



Yeah, it's not looking good for her.


----------



## MR47930

That guy Ronnie from the MTV show “Jersey Shore” is definitely going to off himself.


----------



## vraiblonde

Joe Jackson, daddy of Michael, Janet, etc, dead at 89.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Joe Jackson, daddy of Michael, Janet, etc, dead at 89.



Good riddance!


----------



## vraiblonde

Bann said:


> Good riddance!



Yeah, that's pretty much my sentiment as well.


----------



## Monello

vraiblonde said:


> Joe Jackson, daddy of Michael, Janet, etc, dead at 89.



Is he still Shoeless?


----------



## Kyle

Monello said:


> Is he still Shoeless?




They opened a Payless in his hood.


----------



## Misfit

vraiblonde said:


> Joe Jackson, daddy of Michael, Janet, etc, dead at 89.



I hate that he beat Tina.


----------



## black dog

Monello said:


> Is he still Shoeless?



 Naaa, he wore faux Jordans that he bought at the flea market on Garys Westside.


----------



## Kyle

black dog said:


> Naaa, he wore faux Jordans that he bought at the flea market on Garys Westside.


If so, they probably smelled of urine.


----------



## Bonehead

vraiblonde said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much my sentiment as well.



AMF dirtbag !


----------



## Merlin99

Harlan Ellison, one of the major names in SF writing for 50 years


----------



## vraiblonde

Merlin99 said:


> Harlan Ellison, one of the major names in SF writing for 50 years



Oh wow!  He was a great short story writer.


----------



## MR47930




----------



## Bann

MR47930 said:


> View attachment 123396





I hope he beats his ASS up there in heaven.  Wait - I don't think his daddy was going to heaven for all that he did to those boys and that family.


----------



## gemma_rae

Bann said:


> I hope he beats his ASS up there in heaven.  Wait - I don't think his daddy was going to heaven for all that he did to those boys and that family.





Can't imagine anyone thinking JoJo is going to Heaven.


----------



## black dog

I can't imagine anyone thinking Michael will be in heaven..


----------



## GURPS

*Ed Shultz*


----------



## vraiblonde

GURPS said:


> *Ed Shultz*



All those screaming Leftists can go to Hell.


----------



## Dakota

Craig Turner, the eldest son of music legend Tina Turner, has died of an apparent suicide in Studio City, California, CBS News has confirmed. He was 59.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/craig-turner-tina-turner-son-dead-apparent-suicide/


----------



## Monello

Dakota said:


> Craig Turner, the eldest son of music legend Tina Turner, has died of an apparent suicide in Studio City, California, CBS News has confirmed. He was 59.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/craig-turner-tina-turner-son-dead-apparent-suicide/



What is it with children of privilege that kill themselves?  Way back in 1980s, when I worked in Miami Beach, 1 of the hotel guest's son jumped from the top of the hotel.  Mommy dearest was worth millions.


----------



## Monello

Adrian Cronauer, 80.


----------



## Kyle

Charlotte Rae  92


----------



## Dakota

Kyle said:


> Charlotte Rae  92



Funny lady... 

I looked her up earlier this year wondering if she was still alive.  I did learn she was married 25 years when her husband said "I'm gay and want a divorce."  

She never married after that, which who could blame her?  I would imagine that wouldn't be easy to bounce back from.


----------



## vraiblonde

Kyle said:


> Charlotte Rae  92


----------



## This_person

Monello said:


> Adrian Cronauer, 80.



Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood Morning, Pearly Gates!!


----------



## vraiblonde

Bad day for wrestling:

Jim "The Anvil" Neidhart, dead at 63.

Jerry Lawler's son - Grandmaster Sexay Brian Christopher - dead at 46.  Suicide in a jail cell.


----------



## jazz lady

*Morgana King, Jazz Singer and Brando's Wife in 'The Godfather,' Dies at 87*



> Morgana King, the acclaimed jazz stylist who released dozens of albums but is perhaps best known for portraying the wife of Marlon Brando's Don Vito Corleone in the first two Godfather films, has died. She was 87.
> 
> King died March 22 of non-Hodgkin’s lymphoma in Palm Springs, a representative from the Riverside County coroner’s office toldThe Washington Post. Her death had gone unreported until a friend, John Hoglund, wrote about her this week on Facebook.



https://www.msn.com/en-us/music/new...he-godfather-dies-at-87/ar-BBLWyY4?li=BBnbfcL


----------



## mAlice

Aretha.  RIP.


----------



## vraiblonde

Kofi Annan, former SecGen of the Little Dictators' Club, is dead.


----------



## black dog

While I will never shed tears for a one-world, UN communist, this has always been a funny picture of him..


----------



## black dog

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...o-co-wrote-sweet-home-alabama-dead-at-68.html

 Guitarist Ed King from Lynyrd Skynyrd dead at 68.


.


----------



## Kyle

black dog said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...o-co-wrote-sweet-home-alabama-dead-at-68.html
> 
> Guitarist Ed King from Lynyrd Skynyrd dead at 68.
> 
> 
> .



Read that one this morning.

What song do you think they'll play at the funeral?


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> Read that one this morning.
> 
> What song do you think they'll play at the funeral?



 That Smell.


----------



## Monello

black dog said:


> That Smell.



How long was he dead before they found him?


----------



## black dog

Monello said:


> How long was he dead before they found him?



 I don't know, but I was joking..


----------



## jazz lady

> 'Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous' Host Robin Leach Dead at 76





> Robin Leach, the iconic television personality who shot to fame in the 1980's as host of television's "Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous" and who popularized the phrase "caviar dreams," died Thursday night, according to a statement from his family.
> 
> "Despite the past 10 months, what a beautiful life he had. Our Dad, Grandpa, Brother, Uncle and friend Robin Leach passed away peacefully last night at 1:50am. Everyone’s support and love over the past, almost one year, has been incredible and we are so grateful. Memorial arrangements to follow," said a statement from Leach’s son Steven, which is also attributed to Gregg and Rick Leach.
> 
> Leach had been working as a celebrity columnist for the Las Vegas Review-Journal, which first reported the news. The paper reported Leach had been hospitalized since Nov. 21 after suffering a stroke in Cabo San Lucas.



https://www.nbcwashington.com/enter...us-Host-Robin-leach-Dead-at-76-491645161.html


----------



## mitzi

Monello said:


> How long was he dead before they found him?



If anyone bothered to read he died at home. He had been battling cancer and very sick the past several months.


----------



## black dog

mitzi said:


> If anyone bothered to read he died at home. He had been battling cancer and very sick the past several months.



 It's just joking, but if you knew anything about Mr King or were a fan of his or the band, you would know his health had been poor for 6-7 years since he had a heart transplant.


----------



## mitzi

black dog said:


> It's just joking, but if you knew anything about Mr King or were a fan of his or the band, you would know his health had been poor for 6-7 years since he had a heart transplant.



I know that. The last few months really did him in.


----------



## Grumpy

John McCain..RIP


----------



## GURPS

Christina Carlin-Kraft - Strangled A Week After Moving in to a new Condo


----------



## vraiblonde

Neil Simon - gone at 91.


----------



## black dog

vraiblonde said:


> Neil Simon - gone at 91.



 Oh no..  My mom will be sad..  #Doublesadface


----------



## RoseRed

black dog said:


> Oh no..  My mom will be sad..  #Doublesadface



Famous playwright.


----------



## black dog

RoseRed said:


> Famous playwright.



 Thats Better,,  err,, well,, damn...  Thanks.


----------



## RoseRed

black dog said:


> Thats Better,,  err,, well,, damn...  Thanks.



Were you thinking of Simon and Garfunkel?


----------



## black dog

RoseRed said:


> Were you thinking of Simon and Garfunkel?



 Why yes I was, and at the same time I'm going, hes not that old..


----------



## RoseRed

black dog said:


> Why yes I was, and at the same time I'm going, hes not that old..



Your mind is getting there.


----------



## black dog

RoseRed said:


> Your mind is getting there.



 I have a Clapper on my keys..


----------



## RoseRed

black dog said:


> I have a Clapper on my keys..



You need a janitor key belt.


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> You need a janitor key belt.



I was thinking a doctor.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> You need a janitor key belt.



A la Snyder?


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> I was thinking a doctor.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> A la Snyder?


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


>






Must have a pornstache, too.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 124448
> 
> 
> Must have a pornstache, too.





Isn't he dead?


----------



## RoseRed

Christopher Lawford
http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...general-hospital-actor-dead-at-63-report.html


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> Christopher Lawford
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...general-hospital-actor-dead-at-63-report.html



Wow, that was unexpected!  He's not all that old, either.


----------



## RoseRed

Bann said:


> Wow, that was unexpected!  He's not all that old, either.



Indeed.  I remember him from AMC.  Charlie Breck.


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> Indeed.  I remember him from AMC.  Charlie Breck.



  He was also on GH


----------



## RoseRed

Bann said:


> He was also on GH



I gave up on that after the Ice Princess debacle.


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> I gave up on that after the Ice Princess debacle.



I stopped watching all of them after Megan (One Life to Live?) died from Lupus.   It was too close to home, since my brother's wife had died from Lupus in 1989.


----------



## RoseRed

Bann said:


> I stopped watching all of them after Megan (One Life to Live?) died from Lupus.   It was too close to home, since my brother's wife had died from Lupus in 1989.



I stuck with AMC until the very end.  Started watching with my Gammo when I was a small kid.  Erica was lying to Tom about her birth control pills.


----------



## mitzi

RoseRed said:


> I stuck with AMC until the very end.  Started watching with my Gammo when I was a small kid.  Erica was lying to Tom about her birth control pills.



Ahh, I remember their wedding and Erica lying about her pills. I was home on maternity leave that summer. Funny I remember these little things and can't remember what I did yesterday lol.


----------



## mitzi

RoseRed said:


> Indeed.  I remember him from AMC.  Charlie Breck.



He was married Erica for awhile, wasn't he? I don't remember him on GH.


----------



## Bann

mitzi;5918861[B said:
			
		

> ]He was married Erica for awhile, wasn't he?[/B] I don't remember him on GH.



Wasn't every guy?!!


----------



## RoseRed

mitzi said:


> He was married Erica for awhile, wasn't he? I don't remember him on GH.


I think so!


Bann said:


> Wasn't every guy?!!


----------



## Grumpy

RoseRed said:


> I stuck with AMC until the very end.  Started watching with my Gammo when I was a small kid.  Erica was lying to Tom about her birth control pills.



Growing up, I remember we could do anything as long as we asked our mother during her 'stories'. She was in a trance when the soaps were on.


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> Growing up, I remember we could do anything as long as we asked our mother during her 'stories'. She was in a trance when the soaps were on.



 

"Maaaa!   Can I take the beer in the fridge and go drink it in the park?"   "....OK"......."Wait! What???!!!???"


----------



## Grumpy

Kyle said:


> "Maaaa!   Can I take the beer in the fridge and go drink it in the park?"   "Uhhh, sure, be careful"



:fixed:


----------



## black dog

Grumpy said:


> Growing up, I remember we could do anything as long as we asked our mother during her 'stories'. She was in a trance when the soaps were on.



Sounds like my ex with Oprah and Dr Phil... If I had a buck for everytime after working 12-14 hours,,,, While eating dinner I would hear, after you eat go pick up the kid and hurry because, I taped Dr Phil so we can watch it tonight.....


----------



## jazz lady

RIP Burt Reynolds


----------



## Gilligan

I just saw that...one of my favorites gone. :-(


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> RIP Burt Reynolds


----------



## kwillia

The Bandit was Forrest Gump's daddy...


----------



## mitzi

Bann said:


> Wasn't every guy?!!



True


----------



## Bann

jazz lady said:


> RIP Burt Reynolds





Loved him!


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 124689


I love that so much.


----------



## black dog




----------



## Kyle

Bill Daily dead.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## black dog

Dennis Hoff Dead,

 Dennis Hof (October 14, 1946 – October 16, 2018) was an American brothel owner, entrepreneur, restaurateur and star of the HBO series Cathouse. He was best known as the owner of seven legal brothels in Nevada


----------



## vraiblonde

black dog said:


> Dennis Hoff Dead,
> 
> Dennis Hof (October 14, 1946 – October 16, 2018) was an American brothel owner, entrepreneur, restaurateur and star of the HBO series Cathouse. He was best known as the owner of seven legal brothels in Nevada



Is this another "most famous person in the whole world" that I've never heard of?  Does he have a comic book?


----------



## black dog

SailorGirl said:


> Mustang Ranch?



Hof purchased and remodeled The Moonlite BunnyRanch in 1992, which was founded in 1955; he then purchased a second brothel, Kitty's, and renamed it The Love Ranch North. Hof purchased two additional brothels from longtime Nye County brothel proprietor Joe Richards: the Cherry Patch in Crystal, Nevada, renamed the Love Ranch Vegas, and the Cherry Patch II in Amargosa Valley, Nevada, renamed the Alien Cathouse. On September 8, 2018, it was announced that the Alien Cathouse was sold to business owner Raman Sharma.

In contrast to other Nevada brothel owners who prefer to keep a low profile, and despite Nevada laws banning brothel advertising, Hof maintained a high profile to create publicity for his brothels. A gregarious man, Hof was the president of the Nevada Brothel Owners' Association, and its lobbyist; the Bunny Ranch is the closest brothel to the state capital, Carson City.

Hof operated a website and the "working girls" are encouraged to cultivate online relationships with both potential and past clients. He often appeared on talk shows, which have included Oprah Winfrey, The Today Show, The View, Fox News, Howard Stern, Lex and Terry, and many others. Hof employed adult film stars, including Sunset Thomas, with whom he also had a romantic relationship. He also gave free offers to soldiers returning from duty.


----------



## black dog

vraiblonde said:


> Is this another "most famous person in the whole world" that I've never heard of?  Does he have a comic book?



 I'm sure your bestie knows who he is.


----------



## vraiblonde

black dog said:


> I'm sure your bestie knows who he is.



Monello says no, so I'm guessing you mean Pete?  He would probably know.


----------



## Monello

vraiblonde said:


> Monello says no, so I'm guessing you mean Pete?  He would probably know.



I'm more of a Mustang Ranch kind of guy.  Poor Oscar Bonavena.  He never saw it coming.


----------



## black dog

Monello said:


> I'm more of a Mustang Ranch kind of guy.  Poor Oscar Bonavena.  He never saw it coming.


----------



## black dog

sailorgirl said:


> i thought he was talking about littlelady.



 lol...


----------



## gemma_rae

Whitey Bulger found dead in prison.


----------



## RoseRed

gemma_rae said:


> Whitey Bulger found dead in prison.





> was killed at a West Virginia prison on Tuesday, the day he arrived at the facility, multiple reports say. He was 89.



89 years old...


----------



## black dog

gemma_rae said:


> Whitey Bulger found dead in prison.



 Snitches get Dead...


----------



## gemma_rae

black dog said:


> Snitches get Dead...



He can forgo the stitches.


----------



## black dog

RIP Mari Hulman George
https://www.wthr.com/article/ims-chairman-board-emeritus-mari-hulman-george-dies-83u

[video=youtube_share;sguCsC0xI7U]https://youtu.be/sguCsC0xI7U[/video]


----------



## Monello

black dog said:


> RIP Mari Hulman George
> https://www.wthr.com/article/ims-chairman-board-emeritus-mari-hulman-george-dies-83u
> 
> [video=youtube_share;sguCsC0xI7U]https://youtu.be/sguCsC0xI7U[/video]



How did she go?  Ran out of gas?

Too soon?


----------



## afjess1989

Stan Lee dead at 95.


----------



## Monello

afjess1989 said:


> Stan Lee dead at 95.



Ollie was the real genius in that duo.


----------



## Kyle

SailorGirl said:


> I picture Thanos snapping his fingers and Stan Lee slowly turning into black ashes.  RIP.


----------



## b23hqb

gemma_rae said:


> Whitey Bulger found dead in prison.



Couldn't have happened to a nicer, more deserving guy!


----------



## Gilligan

Too soon?


----------



## mAlice

Gilligan said:


> Too soon?
> 
> View attachment 125784



No way!


----------



## warneckutz

SailorGirl said:


> I just saw that.  I'm a huge MCU fan - will really miss his cameos.  I wonder if he made it into Captain Marvel and Infinity Wars II or not.



Supposedly he filmed for Avengers 4 and Captain Marvel, there's talk of a CGI version for future movies too.


----------



## RoseRed

'Little House on the Prairie' actress Katherine MacGregor dies at 93

https://www.foxnews.com/entertainme...rairie-actress-katherine-macgregor-dies-at-93


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:


> 'Little House on the Prairie' actress Katherine MacGregor dies at 93
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/entertainme...rairie-actress-katherine-macgregor-dies-at-93



She was funny.  I still love "Little House".


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> She was funny.  I still love "Little House".



I haven't seen it in years.


----------



## Miker/t

Roy Clark, country music legend and 'Hee Haw' star, dead at 85

https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/roy-clark-country-music-legend-and-hee-haw-star-dead-at-85


----------



## RoseRed

Miker/t said:


> Roy Clark, country music legend and 'Hee Haw' star, dead at 85
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/roy-clark-country-music-legend-and-hee-haw-star-dead-at-85



I thought he was already dead.


----------



## kwillia

Miker/t said:


> Roy Clark, country music legend and 'Hee Haw' star, dead at 85
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/roy-clark-country-music-legend-and-hee-haw-star-dead-at-85


Extremely talented man.


----------



## Grumpy

kwillia said:


> Extremely talented man.


----------



## Merlin99

RoseRed said:


> I thought he was already dead.



If someone would have asked me I would have guessed he'd passed in the mid nineties.


----------



## RoseRed

‘SpongeBob SquarePants’ creator Stephen Hillenburg dead at 57  

https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/spongebob-squarepants-creator-stephen-hillenburg-dead-at-57


----------



## RoseRed

SailorGirl said:


> me too



I hate to see Patrick sob.


----------



## Monello

RoseRed said:


> I hate to see Patrick sob.



How would you know?  He's already in the water.


----------



## RoseRed

Monello said:


> How would you know?  He's already in the water.


----------



## gemma_rae

RoseRed said:


> View attachment 125995



Gary is my favorite, I love his meow.


----------



## gary_webb

gemma_rae said:


> Gary is my favorite, I love his meow.



Aw shucks...


----------



## mAlice

*Ken Berry*

http://www.tmz.com/2018/12/02/ken-berry-dead-dies-f-troop-mayberry-rfd-mamas-family/


----------



## RoseRed

Sondra Locke  https://www.foxnews.com/entertainme...nt-co-star-in-clint-eastwood-films-dead-at-74


----------



## glhs837

SailorGirl said:


> My favorite episode is the baby scallop one.  SpongeBob finds it and he and Patrick are going to raise it together.  SpongeBob becomes the "mother" and Patrick the father who goes off to "work" watching tv all day and eating doughnuts.  Classic.
> 
> The only character I dislike is Sandy.  I have no idea why.




I love her. It's her full tilt attitude.


----------



## jazz lady

*Nancy Wilson, Grammy-winning jazz singer, dies at 81*

I was fortunate enough to see her perform several times and loved the surprise duet with George Benson when they were both performing at the Capital Jazz Festival.



> OS ANGELES – Grammy-winning jazz and pop singer Nancy Wilson has died.
> 
> Her manager Devra Hall Levy tells The Associated Press late Thursday night that Wilson died peacefully after a long illness at her home in Pioneertown, a California desert community near Joshua Tree National Park. She was 81.
> 
> Influenced by Dinah Washington, Nat "King" Cole and other stars, Wilson covered everything from jazz standards to "Little Green Apples" and in the 1960s alone released eight albums that reached the top 20 on Billboard's pop charts.
> 
> Sometimes elegant and understated, or quick and conversational, she was best known for such songs as her breakthrough "Guess Who I Saw Today" and the 1964 hit "(You Don't Know) How Glad I Am," which drew upon Broadway, pop and jazz.
> 
> Wilson retired from touring in 2011.



https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/nancy-wilson-grammy-winning-jazz-singer-dies-at-81


----------



## RoseRed

R.I.P. LaVerne... https://www.tmz.com/2018/12/18/penny-marshall-dead-dies-75/


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> R.I.P. LaVerne... https://www.tmz.com/2018/12/18/penny-marshall-dead-dies-75/



Well now, One, two, three, four, five, six, seven, eight shlemiel, schlemazel, hasenpfeffer incorporated.


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> R.I.P. LaVerne... https://www.tmz.com/2018/12/18/penny-marshall-dead-dies-75/



Raise a milk & Pepsi in her honor.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> Raise a milk & Pepsi in her honor.



  She was part of my childhood.


----------



## Grumpy

RoseRed said:


> She was part of my childhood.



I could have done without that, little girl


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> I could have done without that, little girl



You were there!


----------



## Monello

afjess1989 said:


> Stan Lee dead at 95.[/unquote]
> 
> Interesting obit on his death:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stan Lee moved on to that great uncredited cameo in the sky.  He would have died sooner but Sony Studios held the rights to his death and were being real dicks about letting it happen.  Yet he still managed to die before any of his fans lost their virginity.  Dr Strange determined that the cause of death was spider bite/radiation exposure/medical procedure mishap/military experiment gone wrong.  Against all odds, Stan Lee managed to turn his hobby of drawing big tits on scantily clad women into a career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Grumpy

Bre Payton, 26 yrs old, up and coming conservative writer. Appeared alot on Fox Business and was a frequent guest on Larry O'Connor's afternoon show on WMAL radio. Intelligent lady, and too damn young to go so soon. Swine Flu.


----------



## vraiblonde

Mother Hubble passed on Christmas day.

https://www.space.com/39923-mother-of-hubble-nancy-grace-roman.html

_ At a time when men dominated the field of astronomy, Nancy Grace Roman stepped up to become "the mother of Hubble."

Roman was the first chief of astronomy in the Office of Space Science at NASA Headquarters and the first woman to hold an executive position at the space agency. In her role, she successfully managed a number of astronomy-based projects, including what would eventually become the Hubble Space Telescope._

RIP amazing lady.


----------



## vraiblonde

Ray "Dr. Hook" Sawyer, gone at 81.  

Wonder if this will be on the cover of the Rolling Stone?


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Ray "Dr. Hook" Sawyer, gone at 81.
> 
> Wonder if this will be on the cover of the Rolling Stone?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## vraiblonde

Reminiscing:

The summer me and my Dad and my stepmom drove all over Colorado, smoking pot and listening to Dr. Hook tapes.  I was 14 and he wasn't a role model, but MAN that was a fun time.  "I was stoned and I missed it...."


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Misfit

“Mean” Gene Okerlund Passes Away  

https://www.wwe.com/article/mean-gene-okerlund-passes-away?sf205241548=1


----------



## gemma_rae

Misfit said:


> “Mean” Gene Okerlund Passes Away
> 
> https://www.wwe.com/article/mean-gene-okerlund-passes-away?sf205241548=1



Lem'me tell ya sumthin' Brother, I'm gonna miss ole Mean Gene! Oooooh Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah!


----------



## Misfit

gemma_rae said:


> Lem'me tell ya sumthin' Brother, I'm gonna miss ole Mean Gene! Oooooh Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah!



You just created Macho Hogan.


----------



## gemma_rae

Misfit said:


> You just created Macho Hogan.



I always wanted him to wrassle Hulk-O Man.


----------



## Misfit

gemma_rae said:


> I always wanted him to wrassle Hulk-O Man.


----------



## Monello

Misfit said:


> “Mean” Gene Okerlund Passes Away
> 
> https://www.wwe.com/article/mean-gene-okerlund-passes-away?sf205241548=1



I've seen this guy on the TV dozens of times.  I didn't even know he had a name.


----------



## gemma_rae

Monello said:


> I didn't even know he had a name.



He doesn't, he goes by this.




Well, used to. :shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

Misfit said:


> “Mean” Gene Okerlund Passes Away
> 
> https://www.wwe.com/article/mean-gene-okerlund-passes-away?sf205241548=1


----------



## Monello

gemma_rae said:


> He doesn't, he goes by this.
> View attachment 126459
> 
> 
> 
> Well, used to. :shrug:



I think this symbol is upside down.


----------



## gemma_rae

Monello said:


> I think this symbol is upside down.



Funny you should say that. BRB


----------



## gemma_rae

gemma_rae said:


> Funny you should say that. BRB



From Wikipedia:
Okerlund was inducted into the WWE Hall of Fame on April 1, 2006[6] by Hulk Hogan.[7] During his acceptance speech, he quoted a Bobby Knight speech and requested to be buried face down upon his death so his critics can "Kiss my ass".


----------



## warneckutz

Bob Einstein from Curb Your Enthusiasm died too.


----------



## Grumpy

warneckutz said:


> Bob Einstein from Curb Your Enthusiasm died too.



Super Dave Osbourne, RIP


----------



## jazz lady

Daryl Dragon of Captain and Tennille Dies at 76

Dragon died with his former wife of nearly 40 years, Toni Tennille, by his side.



> Daryl Dragon of pop duo Captain and Tennille, more widely known as the "Captain," died at the age of 76 Wednesday due to renal failure at a hospice in Prescott, Arizona, his publicist said.
> 
> Dragon, known as the keyboard-playing husband in the group, died with his former wife of nearly 40 years, Toni Tennille, by his side.
> 
> The couple separated in 2013 and divorced the following year. But they remained close, according to spokesman Harlan Boll, and Tennille even moved to Arizona to help care for Dragon.
> 
> The duo, who had hits like "Do That To Me One More Time" and "Love Will Keep Us Together," officially split in 2014, but remained good friends. Their other songs included "Muskrat Love," ''Shop Around" and "Do That to Me One More Time."



https://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/ent...wJJFvtkYTXS0LQ8zU4BIdluHh_QushZe-rH5Z6rmo1xEI


----------



## vraiblonde

Good grief - what's with all these people dying??


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Daryl Dragon of Captain and Tennille Dies at 76
> 
> Dragon died with his former wife of nearly 40 years, Toni Tennille, by his side.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/ent...wJJFvtkYTXS0LQ8zU4BIdluHh_QushZe-rH5Z6rmo1xEI



That makes me sad.  No more Muskrat Love.


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> Good grief - what's with all these people dying??



They had to make it to the new year so they could be claimed on someone's taxes, in reality they've been gone for several weeks now.














not really true, but it sounded good


----------



## This_person

vraiblonde said:


> Good grief - what's with all these people dying??



An average of about 153,424 people die each day in the United States.  Our age (we know more people) and ease of information-sharing makes it seems like a lot.  :shrug:


----------



## warneckutz

Ed Corney passed away yesterday as well (bodybuilder during the Schwarzenegger era).


----------



## Misfit

warneckutz said:


> Ed Corney passed away yesterday as well (bodybuilder during the Schwarzenegger era).



He was 85. 

He made it longer than most in that sport.


----------



## glhs837

RoseRed said:


> That makes me sad.  No more Muskrat Love.



Pssst, I dont thik there ever really was any of that.......


----------



## warneckutz

Misfit said:


> He was 85.
> 
> He made it longer than most in that sport.



No ####... unfortunately he spent some years in a wheelchair.

Today's "professional" bodybuilders won't live to see 50-60 with all the GH and insulin and other drugs they're pumping into their system - and it's for a dying sport too... "mass monsters" aren't in anymore.


----------



## gemma_rae

vraiblonde said:


> Good grief - what's with all these people dying??



I tried to get out alive once. Jesus said, "Get back in there, no one gets out alive!!"


----------



## vraiblonde

glhs837 said:


> Pssst, I dont thik there ever really was any of that.......



WHAT??  How dare you!


----------



## Grumpy

RoseRed said:


> That makes me sad.  No more Muskrat Love.



Fun fact, that's the tune that spawned the term "gag me with a spoon".


----------



## kwillia

Grumpy said:


> Fun fact, that's the tune that spawned the term "gag me with a spoon".


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> Fun fact, that's the tune that spawned the term "gag me with a spoon".



What spawned "pitch me with a fork"?


----------



## Grumpy

RoseRed said:


> What spawned "pitch me with a fork"?



Brand New Key?


----------



## Monello

Grumpy said:


> Fun fact, that's the tune that spawned the term "gag me with a spoon".



I'm sure it's not the only term that song created.


----------



## jazz lady

Grumpy said:


> Fun fact, that's the tune that spawned the term "gag me with a spoon".



Another fun fact: America recorded it first in 1973 on their third album, Hat Trick.


----------



## glhs837

vraiblonde said:


> WHAT??  How dare you!



Well, nowadays, there most likely is, there's even conventions for such, but not back then.......


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> Brand New Key?



Exactly what I was thinking!  :high6:


----------



## Grumpy

RoseRed said:


> Exactly what I was thinking!  :high6:



Wonder if we are included in the 9 that hijacks threads..


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> Wonder if we are included in the 9 that hijacks threads..



There are only 9?


----------



## Merlin99

RoseRed said:


> What spawned "pitch me with a fork"?



I'm going to go with Billy Ray Cyrus's classic "Achy Breaky heart" or John Anderson's "and we were Swingin'"


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> Wonder if we are included in the 9 that hijacks threads..



As long as we aren't compared to the whiny and bitchy, I think we're good!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> As long as we aren't compared to the whiny and bitchy, I think we're good!



You forgot complainers.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> You forgot complainers.



And there you go, complaining.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> And there you go, complaining.



No, I was bitching.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> No, I was bitching.



You excel at it!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> You excel at it!


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 126488



Gouda job  





Oh...wait...wrong thread...


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:


> Gouda job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait...wrong thread...



I dis-a-Brie.  It's as Gouda place as any.


----------



## Grumpy

Carol Channing..dead at 97


----------



## vraiblonde

Grumpy said:


> Carol Channing..dead at 97



The ex and I found ourselves at the Driskill Hotel in Austin a bunch of years ago.  It was last minute and the only room available was on mezzanine where the ballroom is located.  Carol Channing was performing that night and that place was PACKED.  It never occurred to either of us that she was still so popular.


----------



## RoseRed

James Ingram  https://www.tmz.com/2019/01/29/jame...iZ7qkiTV0dClj1dXTzG0oxoNGC9ZEV2Ij9Ic-bI_asTHg


----------



## RoseRed

'Young and the Restless' actor Kristoff St. John dead at 52
					

Kristoff St. John, best known for his role on the long-running soap opera "Young and the Restless," died Sunday, Fox News has learned. He was 52.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Monello

I'm amazed by the number of dead celebrities that I've never heard of until they croaked over.


----------



## RareBreed

RoseRed said:


> 'Young and the Restless' actor Kristoff St. John dead at 52
> 
> 
> Kristoff St. John, best known for his role on the long-running soap opera "Young and the Restless," died Sunday, Fox News has learned. He was 52.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


 I used to watch that show years and years ago. So sad.


----------



## jazz lady

*First Black Manager in the MLB, Orioles legend Frank Robinson dies at 83*



> *Frank Robinson* (August 31, 1935 – February 7, 2019) was an American former Major League Baseball (MLB) outfielder and manager. He played for five teams from 1956 to 1976, and became the only player to win league MVP honors in both the National and American Leagues.[ He won the Triple Crown, was a member of two teams that won the World Series (the 1966 and 1970 Baltimore Orioles), and amassed the fourth-most career home runs at the time of his retirement (he is currently 10th). Robinson was elected to the Baseball Hall of Fame in 1982.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robinson was the first black manager in MLB history. He managed the Cleveland Indians during the last two years of his playing career, compiling a 186–189 record. He went on to manage the San Francisco Giants, the Baltimore Orioles, and the Montreal Expos/Washington Nationals. He is the honorary President of the American League.











						First Black Manager in the MLB, Orioles legend Frank Robinson dies at 83 - The Southern Maryland Chronicle
					

BREAKING—-Per @KeithMills1090 Orioles Hall of Famer Frank Robinson has died at the age of 83. Robinson among other things led the Orioles 1966 World Championship team Special report coming @wbalradio — Robert Lang WBAL (@Reporterroblang) February 7, 2019 Frank Robinson (August 31, 1935 –...




					www.southernmarylandchronicle.com


----------



## jazz lady

Albert Finney, Oscar-nominated star of 'Erin Brockovich,' 'Bourne' movies, dead at 82
					

British actor Albert Finney, known for his starring roles on "Tom Jones" and the James Bond thriller "Skyfall," has died at age 82.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## jazz lady

Peter Tork of The Monkees, dead at 77



> "It is with beyond-heavy and broken hearts that we share the devastating news that our friend, mentor, teacher and amazing soul, Peter Tork, has passed from this world."  Peter Tork, American musician and actor, best known as the keyboardist and bass guitarist of the Monkees. He was 77.


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:


> Peter Tork of The Monkees, dead at 77


----------



## Monello

jazz lady said:


> Peter Tork of The Monkees, dead at 77



People said he monkeyed around.
But he was too busy singing to put anybody down.


----------



## vraiblonde

Monello said:


> People said he monkeyed around.
> But he was too busy singing to put anybody down.



He was just tryin' to be friendly.


----------



## GWguy

Hey Hey.

So much for the band revival tour.


----------



## jazz lady

Luke Perry, 'Beverly Hills, 90210' and 'Riverdale' Star, Dies at 52 



> Luke Perry, the _Riverdale_ star and actor best known for his role as Dylan McKay on _Beverly Hills, 90210_, has died, his rep confirmed to _The Hollywood Reporter _on Monday.
> 
> Perry had suffered a massive stroke, his rep Arnold Robinson told _THR. _"He was surrounded by his children Jack and Sophie, fiancé Wendy Madison Bauer, ex-wife Minnie Sharp, mother Ann Bennett, step-father Steve Bennett, brother Tom Perry, sister Amy Coder, and other close family and friends," said Robinson. "The family appreciates the outpouring of support and prayers that have been extended to Luke from around the world, and respectfully request privacy in this time of great mourning. No further details will be released at this time."





			Luke Perry, 'Beverly Hills, 90210' and 'Riverdale' Star, Dies at 52


----------



## Misfit

Wrestling Legend King Kong Bundy Dead at 61-Years-Old
					

Pro Wrestling Sheet has learned wrestling legend King Kong Bundy has passed away.




					www.prowrestlingsheet.com
				




*



			King Kong Bundy Passes Away at 61-Years-Old
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## warneckutz

Dude from Prodigy as well.


----------



## gary_webb

warneckutz said:


> Dude from Prodigy as well.


Singer, Keith Flint. Ruled a suicide.


----------



## Monello

Misfit said:


> Wrestling Legend King Kong Bundy Dead at 61-Years-Old
> 
> 
> Pro Wrestling Sheet has learned wrestling legend King Kong Bundy has passed away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.prowrestlingsheet.com


Not sure why I thought he was a lot older. Seems the pro wrestler types don't have great longevity.  YOLO


----------



## vraiblonde

Misfit said:


> Wrestling Legend King Kong Bundy Dead at 61-Years-Old
> 
> 
> Pro Wrestling Sheet has learned wrestling legend King Kong Bundy has passed away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.prowrestlingsheet.com



I met him at a wrestling thing in Frederick years ago.  Super nice guy.  RIP.


----------



## jazz lady

*Jan-Michael Vincent* -- the '80s heartthrob best known for his role on TV's "*Airwolf*" -- has died ...









						'Airwolf' Star Jan-Michael Vincent Dead at 73
					

Jan-Michael Vincent is dead at 73.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:


> *Jan-Michael Vincent* -- the '80s heartthrob best known for his role on TV's "*Airwolf*" -- has died ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Airwolf' Star Jan-Michael Vincent Dead at 73
> 
> 
> Jan-Michael Vincent is dead at 73.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



I thought he died years ago.  He spiraled down into alcoholism and drug addiction, I'm surprised he lasted this long.


----------



## RareBreed

vraiblonde said:


> I thought he died years ago.  He spiraled down into alcoholism and drug addiction, I'm surprised he lasted this long.


He was really good looking in his prime. Then went the way of Richard Dean Anderson (MacGyver) and became unrecognizable.


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:


> I thought he died years ago.  He spiraled down into alcoholism and drug addiction, I'm surprised he lasted this long.


That is true. Many drunk driving convictions and accidents over the years, plus had a leg amputated in 2012.  Sounds like his abused body finally gave out.


----------



## Misfit

jazz lady said:


> *Jan-Michael Vincent* -- the '80s heartthrob best known for his role on TV's "*Airwolf*" -- has died ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Airwolf' Star Jan-Michael Vincent Dead at 73
> 
> 
> Jan-Michael Vincent is dead at 73.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



I liked him in Tribes.


----------



## GWguy

Had to look to see a current pic.  Wow.


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:


> Sounds like his abused body finally gave out.



But wow, 74.  I need to do more drugs and booze.  Keith Richard, Iggy Pop, Jan-Michael Vincent...they seem to have a very long life expectancy.

Or maybe they're already dead and nobody realizes it.


----------



## vraiblonde

RareBreed said:


> He was really good looking in his prime. Then went the way of Richard Dean Anderson (MacGyver) and became unrecognizable.



And Val Kilmer.


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:


> Or maybe they're already dead and nobody realizes it.



That may be the case.


----------



## Monello

GWguy said:


> Had to look to see a current pic.  Wow.
> View attachment 135649



Hey, man, How've you been?  You haven't changed a bit.


----------



## GWguy

I'm at a total loss for a good comeback....


----------



## RoseRed

‘Mary Tyler Moore Show' Actress Georgia Engel Dies at 70
					

Georgia Engel, who played the charmingly innocent, small-voiced Georgette on “The Mary Tyler Moore Show” and amassed a string of other TV and stage credits, has died. She was 70. Engel died Friday in Princeton, New Jersey, said her friend and executor, John Quilty. The cause of death was unknown...




					www.nbcwashington.com


----------



## RoseRed

'Conjuring' Paranomal Investigator Lorraine Warren Dead at 92
					

The real-life paranormal investigator who inspired the 'Conjuring' franchise has died at the age of 92.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## jazz lady

Ken Kercheval, Cliff Barnes on ‘Dallas,’ Dies at 83
		


Ken Kercheval, who played oil tycoon Cliff Barnes, the rival of Larry Hagman’s J.R. Ewing on “Dallas,” has died. He was 83.

A spokeswoman at Frist Funeral Home in Kercheval’s hometown of Clinton, Ind., confirmed his death on Wednesday to _Variety_, but did not provide additional information.

Kercheval and Hagman were the only two stars who appeared on CBS’ soap opera “Dallas” for its entire 14-season run between 1978 to 1991. Kercheval was a recurring character for the first two seasons, but was then upped to a regular in the 1979-1980 season. He reprised his role in the 1996 “Dallas” reunion, the 2004 CBS reunion special and the 2012-2014 TNT revival. He was among five series stars who directed episodes, taking the helm for two episodes for Seasons 13-14.


----------



## RoseRed

Fay McKenzie, actress and Gene Autry’s leading lady, dead at 101








						Fay McKenzie, actress and Gene Autry’s leading lady, dead at 101
					

Fay McKenzie, a former silent screen child star who grew up to become Gene Autry’s leading lady, died at 101, Fox News has learned.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## RoseRed

SailorGirl said:


> Wow!  I'd love to live that long.


My Grandmother will be 97 next month!


----------



## RareBreed

SailorGirl said:


> Wow!  I'd love to live that long.





RoseRed said:


> My Grandmother will be 97 next month!


There was a recent death of a lady who was 104. I was surprised to hear that they tried CPR with her. I would imagine at that age, CPR would do more internal damage than good.


----------



## RoseRed

SailorGirl said:


> Amazing!  What's her secret?


Me!!!


----------



## Grumpy

RoseRed said:


> My Grandmother will be 97 next month!



My 6th grade teacher died a couple of weeks ago at 103.


----------



## GWguy

My dad just turned 93 and is doing terrific.  His mind is still sharp as a tack.  This is just one of his current projects, a balsa flying model he's had for 40 years and is just now starting to build. Active in a local ham radio group, volunteers at his assisted living facility in the memory care unit.  Next month he's taking a flight from Arkansas to Charlotte, NC to see my brother for a week or so, then I'll fetch him for a week in MD with me, then up to DC for a flight back to Arkansas.


----------



## GWguy

SailorGirl said:


> Here's to wishing him a continued healthy and longer life and many more cherished moments for the both you!


Thank you.  I have a weird feeling he's going to outlive my brothers and I.


----------



## Monello

SailorGirl said:


> I can remember being 18 and thinking 60 would be long enough to live.  Boy was I nuts!


How old are you now?


----------



## Grumpy

Celtics legend, John Havlicek, died Thursday in Jupiter, Fla. He was 79.


----------



## Merlin99

Peter Mayhew, Chewbacca.









						Peter Mayhew, Chewbacca in 'Star Wars,' dies at 74
					

Peter Mayhew, the original Chewbacca actor in "Star Wars," has died, according to his agent. Mayhew, 74, died on April 30 with his family by his side in his North Texas home. He is survived by his wife, Angie, and three children.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Monello

Jim Fowler, 89.

Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom sidekick.



> Jim Fowler, the naturalist and longtime co-host and host of the TV show _Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom_, died Wednesday at his home in Norwalk, Connecticut, his family announced. He was 89.
> 
> Fowler, an Emmy winner for his work on the nature program, also made more than 100 appearances on _The Tonight Show Starring Johnny Carson_, served as a wildlife correspondent for the _Today _show and showed up (with a hawk) as a guest on a talk show hosted by Kramer (Michael Richards) out of his apartment on a 1997 episode of _Seinfeld_.
> 
> Fowler and fellow zoologist Marlin Perkins worked on _Wild Kingdom _starting with the pilot episode that aired on Jan. 9, 1963, through Perkins' retirement in 1985. Fowler then went it alone for a few years and returned to the show when it was revived in 2002.



Sunday evening staple


----------



## Merlin99

Monello said:


> Jim Fowler, 89.
> 
> Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom sidekick.
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday evening staple


I thought he was dead decades ago the way Marlin Perkins was always sending him into a hole with a poisonous snake or up a tree with a leopard.


----------



## Kyle

Marlin:   "We're going to film from the blind we've built while Jim heads over to neuter that lion. And remember Wild Kingdom is brought to you by Mutual Of Omaha where we insure everyone but Jim!"


----------



## Merlin99

Kyle said:


> Marlin:   "We're going to film from the blind we've built while Jim heads over to neuter that lion. And remember Wild Kingdom is brought to you by Mutual Of Omaha where we insure everyone but Jim!"


That's how I remember every show.


----------



## Monello

I recall him often being barefoot.  I don't know if that is a false memory or not.


----------



## Grumpy

Peggy Lipton of "Mod Squad" and "Twin Peaks"..RIP, 72 years old.


----------



## jazz lady

Legendary singer-actress Doris Day dead at 97
					

Doris Day, the perennial girl-next-door whose career as a singer and actress spanned almost 50 years and made her one of the biggest Hollywood stars and most popular entertainers in the United States has died. She was 97.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Kyle

The Wikipedia page of Doris Day was defaced with an extremely graphic image by hackers minutes after news reports that the former actress had passed away.

The image was up for several minutes before it was removed, and some users took to Twitter to express their outrage that the page was not being properly monitored.













						Doris Day Wikipedia page defaced with graphic image after her death
					

The Wikipedia page of Doris Day was defaced with a graphic image just hours after it was confirmed that the former actress had passed away.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Bann

jazz lady said:


> Legendary singer-actress Doris Day dead at 97
> 
> 
> Doris Day, the perennial girl-next-door whose career as a singer and actress spanned almost 50 years and made her one of the biggest Hollywood stars and most popular entertainers in the United States has died. She was 97.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com




I'm so sad!  I loved me some Doris Day!  But man -97!!  What a long life! 
RIP Doris!


----------



## Grumpy

Tim Conway, dead at 85.


----------



## NextJen

Just saw that Tim Conway passed away.








						Comedian Tim Conway of ‘The Carol Burnett Show’ dies at 85 | WTOP
					

Actor and comedian Tim Conway, known for his work on “The Carol Burnett Show,” has died Tuesday, May 14, 2019. He was 85.




					wtop.com


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle

One of the greats.


----------



## Miker/t

NextJen said:


> Lena Horne - 92
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Archives: Lena Horne dies at 92; singer and civil rights activist who broke barriers
> 
> 
> Horne achieved a place in the pantheon of female jazz vocalists and broke ground in Hollywood as an African American star in the '40s. She also won acclaim on Broadway and as a cabaret performer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.latimes.com



That's from 2010


----------



## NextJen

Miker/t said:


> That's from 2010


Darn Facebook!


----------



## RareBreed

Grumpy Cat died. Only 7 years old.  
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-48308638


----------



## Grumpy

RareBreed said:


> Grumpy Cat died. Only 7 years old.
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-48308638



OD?


----------



## GregV814

Any rapper at any age. They seem subsectible to lead poisoning.


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> OD?


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Ashley Massaro passed. (Suicide) Ten days shy of her 40th.


----------



## Monello

GregV814 said:


> Any rapper at any age. They seem subsectible to lead poisoning.


They have some tough critics in that music genre.


----------



## Ken King

Bart Starr, final pass at 85.  RIP


----------



## Monello

SailorGirl said:


> Bill Yost, TC Williams coach - age 94.  He was the other coach in Remember the Titans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Yoast, former high school football coach portrayed in 'Remember the Titans,' dies at 94
> 
> 
> Bill Yoast, a former football coach at T.C. Williams High in Virginia, has died at 94. Yoast and the school's football team were famously portrayed in 'Remember the Titans.'
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com


He was portraid well in the movie.  I hope he was a class act in real life.  RIP coach.


----------



## RoseRed

https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/godfather-carmine-caridi-dead


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## GWguy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Monello

I have to think Bill Cosby is gonna end up in this thread pretty soon.


----------



## jazz lady

Grammy-winning New Orleans musician Dr John dead at 77
					

Dr. John, a six-time Grammy winner who in his incarnation as the "Night Tripper" brought the New Orleans voodoo vibe to America's music scene and became one of the most venerated pianists in the city's musical history, died on Thursday at age 77.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## GWguy

> I been in the wrong place but it must have been the right time
> I been in the right place but it must have been the wrong song
> I been in the right vein but it seems like the wrong arm
> I been in the right world but it seems wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong


One of my favorite classic songs....


----------



## RoseRed

https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/gloria-vanderbilt-dead-95


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/gloria-vanderbilt-dead-95



Little Gloria, happy at last....











Too soon?


----------



## RoseRed

'Dog the Bounty Hunter' star Beth Chapman dead at 51








						'Dog the Bounty Hunter' star Beth Chapman dead at 51
					

Beth Chapman, wife of Duane "Dog the Bounty Hunter" Chapman, died Wednesday. She was 51.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Kyle

Billy Drago dead at 73


----------



## mitzi

Max Wright, who played Willie Tanner on TV's 'ALF', dies at 75
					

Max Wright, who starred as the straight-man to a party animal alien in "ALF," has died at 75.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## gemma_rae

mitzi said:


> Max Wright, who played Willie Tanner on TV's 'ALF', dies at 75
> 
> 
> Max Wright, who starred as the straight-man to a party animal alien in "ALF," has died at 75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com


ALF's Dad!


----------



## mitzi

gemma_rae said:


> ALF's Dad!



I loved Alf


----------



## RoseRed

gemma_rae said:


> ALF's Dad!


I used to have the same spectacles.


----------



## jazz lady

> Arte Johnson, the comic best known for the hilarious characters he created for the 1960s NBC smash hit _Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In_, has died. He was 90.
> 
> The 5-foot-4 Johnson, a master of ad libs, double-talk and dialects who was content to be a "second banana," died Wednesday at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles of heart failure following a three-year battle with bladder and prostate cancer, his family announced.
> 
> Johnson cracked up _Laugh-In_ audiences with his portrayal of Wolfgang, a former German storm trooper who muttered "Verry interesting" to the most cracked proposals (or, "Verry interesting … but stupid"). He said he got the idea for the character while watching Errol Flynn and Ronald Reagan battle the Nazis in the 1942 movie _Desperate Journey_.
> 
> Outfitted in a comic combination of Charlie Chaplin and Albert Einstein — walking stick, bad suit, frizzy hair, odd top hat — Johnson also was delightful as Tyrone F. Horneigh, a dirty old man who propositioned the spinster Gladys (Ruth Buzzi) on a park bench. After his suggestive mutterings, she would swat him with her oversized purse.
> 
> Johnson had a repertoire of more than 60 comic characters, including Piotr Rosmenko, an Eastern European song-and-dance man; Rabbi Shankar, an addled Indian guru; and a man in a yellow raincoat who could not help falling off his tricycle.





			Arte Johnson, Master of Hilarious Characters on 'Laugh-In,' Dies at 90


----------



## Kyle

Damn. I thought he was that old 30 years ago.


----------



## Monello

Jared Lorenzen, 38 - The hefty lefty.  Super Bowl Champ



> Former Kentucky and NFL quarterback Jared Lorenzen died Wednesday after a battle with cardiac and renal issues. He was 38.



22


----------



## jazz lady

Texas billionaire H. Ross Perot dies at 89
					

Cause of death was leukemia




					wtop.com


----------



## Kyle

Rip Torn. Dead at 88


----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> Rip Torn. Dead at 88


Rip Rip.


----------



## Kyle

Monello said:


> Rip Rip.



RIP Patches O'Houlihan


----------



## Grumpy

RIP Jim Bouton,  ex MLBer and author of "Ball Four"


----------



## jazz lady

Denise Nickerson, who played Violet Beauregarde in 'Willy Wonka,' dead at 62
					

Nickerson starred as the gum-obsessed, self-centered Violet opposite Gene Wilder as Willy Wonka.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:


> Denise Nickerson, who played Violet Beauregarde in 'Willy Wonka,' dead at 62
> 
> 
> Nickerson starred as the gum-obsessed, self-centered Violet opposite Gene Wilder as Willy Wonka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com



"Can it, you nit!"

I loved her.


----------



## vraiblonde

RIP Wes Pruden









						Wes Pruden, Washington Times editor and columnist dies at 83 after remarkable six-decade career
					

Wesley Pruden would have undoubtedly wanted to spend his final hours at his keyboard, deftly deflating the pompous, entitled and arrogant of the political establishment, and he came awfully close.




					www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## Kyle

> Wesley Pruden would have undoubtedly wanted to spend his final hours at his keyboard, deftly deflating the pompous, entitled and arrogant


Damn. I didn’t know he knew Chris.


----------



## RoseRed

Celebrities react to the death of Rutger Hauer: 'An intense, deep, genuine and magnetic actor'
					

Hollywood is reeling from the news that Rutger Hauer, star of “Blade Runner” died at age 75.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Auntie Biache'

*GEORGE MENDONSA, THE KISSING SAILOR 28 July 2019*

https://www.histecho.com/george-men...HKOVslP-_tXK8dBW7-mCSmILdEeVJKQFBSEKApqGcXS58


----------



## Kyle

These days he'd be vilified!


----------



## GWguy

Russi Taylor, the voice of Minnie Mouse


----------



## RoseRed

'Beloved' Author Toni Morrison Has Died


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> 'Beloved' Author Toni Morrison Has Died


“We die. That may be the meaning of life. But we do language. That may be the measure of our lives.” 

Rest in peace, Toni Morrison, and thanks for sharing your gifts with the world.


----------



## stgislander

RIP Easy Rider

https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/peter-fonda-dead-at-79


----------



## GWguy

stgislander said:


> RIP Easy Rider
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/peter-fonda-dead-at-79


RIP.


----------



## RoseRed

‘Mary Tyler Moore Show,’ 'Rhoda' star Valerie Harper dead at 80
					

Television icon Valerie Harper, best known as wise-cracking Rhoda on “The Mary Tyler Moore Show,” has died after a long bout with cancer.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Ken King

Eddie Money, dead at 70.


----------



## RoseRed

Ken King said:


> Eddie Money, dead at 70.


Oh no!

I hope he gets two tickets to paradise.

Too soon?


----------



## gemma_rae

RoseRed said:


> Oh no!
> 
> I hope he gets two tickets to paradise.
> 
> Too soon?


Just like Ronnie said, he's her little angel.

Seriously though, he announced he had cancer back in august.


----------



## RoseRed

gemma_rae said:


> Just like Ronnie said, he's her little angel.
> 
> Seriously though, he announced he had cancer back in august.


I guess she'll take him home tonight.

Yes, I remember hearing about it.  I saw him way back in the day at Marriott's Great America in Santa Clara!


----------



## RoseRed

No more Candy-O









						Ric Ocasek, Lead Singer of The Cars, Dead in New York at 75
					

Rock & Roll Hall of Famer Ric Ocasek, lead singer of the rock band The Cars, died Sunday in New York at age 75.




					www.nbcnewyork.com


----------



## Merlin99

RoseRed said:


> No more Candy-O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ric Ocasek, Lead Singer of The Cars, Dead in New York at 75
> 
> 
> Rock & Roll Hall of Famer Ric Ocasek, lead singer of the rock band The Cars, died Sunday in New York at age 75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnewyork.com


Paulina Porozka withdrawal is a killer.


----------



## Grumpy

Merlin99 said:


> Paulina Porozka withdrawal is a killer.


Yep, that crossed my mind. 

Didn't realize he was that old..


----------



## mitzi

RoseRed said:


> No more Candy-O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ric Ocasek, Lead Singer of The Cars, Dead in New York at 75
> 
> 
> Rock & Roll Hall of Famer Ric Ocasek, lead singer of the rock band The Cars, died Sunday in New York at age 75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnewyork.com



Oh no. I didn't realize he was that old.


----------



## vraiblonde

Damn, 75.  I'd have never guessed that.  I think I'll put on my Cars playlist in his memory....


----------



## mitzi

vraiblonde said:


> Damn, 75.  I'd have never guessed that.  I think I'll put on my Cars playlist in his memory....



I'm seeing corrections today that he was 70.


----------



## Grumpy

mitzi said:


> I'm seeing corrections today that he was 70.


I've seen he's 74, 75 and 70..


----------



## jazz lady

Legendary ABC News political journalist Cokie Roberts dies at age 75
		




> Legendary ABC News political journalist Cokie Roberts has died due to complications from breast cancer on Tuesday. She was 75 years old.
> 
> Cokie, whose full name was Mary Martha Corinne Morrison Claiborne Roberts, had a storied career over 40 years in television, public radio, and publishing. A true pioneer for women in journalism, Cokie was well-regarded for her insightful analysis of politics and policy in Washington, D.C., countless newsmaking interviews, and, notably, her unwavering support for the generations of young women - and men - who would follow her in her footsteps.


----------



## vraiblonde

Sayonara, Cokie Roberts.  Dead at 75. 

My memory of Cokie is when she was interviewing Lynne Cheney and started harping on Lynne's lesbian daughter in a most offensive manner.  Lynne shamed her as she deserved:  "Oh, Cokie, I'm surprised at you....I'm not going to discuss my daughter's personal life on national TV."


----------



## gemma_rae

RoseRed said:


> No more Candy-O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ric Ocasek, Lead Singer of The Cars, Dead in New York at 75
> 
> 
> Rock & Roll Hall of Famer Ric Ocasek, lead singer of the rock band The Cars, died Sunday in New York at age 75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnewyork.com


That was not what he needed!


----------



## Kyle

Aron Eisenberg









						Aron Eisenberg, played ‘Nog’ on ‘Star Trek: Deep Space Nine’ spinoff series, dies at 50
					

Aron Eisenberg, an actor whose most widely known role was “Nog” on the 1990s science-fiction adventure series “Star Trek: Deep Space Nine,” died Saturday at age 50.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## WingsOfGold

Biden or Sanders, flip a coin.


----------



## littlelady

WingsOfGold said:


> Biden or Sanders, flip a coin.



I would use a wooden nickel for that flip, but I was told not to take any. 

I do have a question.  Are politicians celebrities?  I don’t know if I want that answer.


----------



## RoseRed

Pioneering Actress Diahann Carroll Dies of Cancer at 84
					

Diahann Carroll, the Oscar-nominated actress and singer who won critical acclaim as the first black woman to star in a non-servant role in a TV series as “Julia,” has died. She was 84.




					www.nbcwashington.com


----------



## GregV814

How many of the “Laugh In” stars are still with us?


----------



## Grumpy

From WIKI

Ruth Buzzi(alive), Judy Carne(dead,9/2015), Henry Gibson(dead,9/2009), Larry Hovis(dead, 9/2003), Arte Johnson(dead, 7/2019), Barbara Feldon(alive) and Jo Anne Worley(alive) appeared in the pilot special from 1967. (Goldie Hawn(alive), who was under contract to _Good Morning World_ at the time of the pilot, joined for season 1 in 1968 after that show was canceled). Only the two hosts, announcer Gary Owens(dead, 2/2015), and Buzzi, Carne, Gibson, and Johnson, were in all 14 episodes of season one. Eileen Brennan(dead, 7/2013), Hovis, and Roddy Maude-Roxby(alive) left after the first season. 

Dan Rowan(dead,9/1987)
Dick Martin(dead,5/2008)


----------



## RoseRed

Rip Taylor, confetti-throwing comic and TV host, dead at 84, publicist says
					

Rip Taylor, the zany comedian who was a television and nightclub mainstay for over six decades, has died, according to his publicist. Taylor was 84.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## RPMDAD

*Ginger Baker, Cream Drummer And Force Of Nature, Dies At 80*








						Ginger Baker, Cream Drummer And Force Of Nature, Dies At 80
					

The 1960s rock icon, who was also an accomplished jazz musician and performed with Fela Kuti, died Sunday morning.




					www.npr.org


----------



## GregV814

Larry Junstron, co-founder if Lynyrd Skynyrd, dead


----------



## Monello

GregV814 said:


> Larry Junstron, co-founder if Lynyrd Skynyrd, dead


Ooh, Ooh that smell.


----------



## Kyle

Actor Robert Forster, star of ‘Jackie Brown,’ ‘Breaking Bad’ film, dead at 78

His terminal condition must have been why they wrote him out of Last Man Standing.


----------



## GregV814

Keith Richards, circa 1978


----------



## Monello

Boxer Patrick Day, 27.  He got knocked out last weekend and went into a coma.


----------



## Grumpy

Bozo the Clown Dead at 89.
Haven't felt this bad since we lost Chuckles the Clown.


----------



## GWguy

Grumpy said:


> Bozo the Clown Dead at 89.
> Haven't felt this bad since we lost Chuckles the Clown.
> 
> View attachment 142311


It's ok.... he's still around, kinda.  He has a brother.  Bozo the Clone.


----------



## Monello

Grumpy said:


> Bozo the Clown Dead at 89.
> Haven't felt this bad since we lost Chuckles the Clown.
> 
> View attachment 142311


Always keep laughing.


----------



## Homer J

Rudy Boesch

Former Navy Seal and Survivor contestant. Rest easy, Master Chief.


----------



## GregV814

Willard Scott was bozo in the DC area. He opened McDonald’s and giant food stores too.


----------



## CPUSA

GregV814 said:


> Willard Scott was bozo in the DC area. He opened McDonald’s and giant food stores too.


He was played by Stu Kerr as well...


----------



## jazz lady

'Will & Grace' actress Shelley Morrison dead at 83, remembered by co-stars
					

Shelley Morrison, the actress who was best known for playing Rosario Salazar on the hit NBC series "Will & Grace," died at age 83 on Sunday, prompting the sitcom's cast to pay tribute on social media.




					www.foxnews.com
				






> Before “Will & Grace,” Morrison was best known in her more than 50-year acting career for playing Sister Sixto on “The Flying Nun” alongside Sally Field from 1967 to 1970.


----------



## RoseRed

Philip McKeon, a Child Star on the Sitcom Alice, Dies at Age 55
					

Philip McKeon starred as Tommy Hyatt on Alice from 1976-1985




					people.com


----------



## jazz lady

*Danny Aiello, 'Do The Right Thing' star, dead at 86

*


> The veteran of stage and film got his big break in the early 1970s in the Robert De Niro-led baseball drama “Bang the Drum Slowly.” However, he is perhaps best known for his role as Sal the pizza guy in Spike Lee’s 1989 film “Do The Right Thing” for which he earned an Oscar nomination for best supporting actor.
> 
> Cinema fans may also recognize Aiello from his role in “The Godfather Part II” where he played Tony Rosato, the man who uttered the now-famous line: “Michael Corleone says hello!"
> 
> His other credits include “Fort Apache the Bronx,” “Once Upon a Time in America,” “The Purple Rose of Cairo,” “Hudson Hawk” and “Moonstruck.”




https://www.fox5dc.com/news/danny-aiello-do-the-right-thing-star-dead-at-86


----------



## black dog

Bill Simpson, Racing Safety Pioneer Dead at 79



https://www.washingtonpost.com/spor...5388f4-2060-11ea-b034-de7dc2b5199b_story.html


----------



## RPMDAD

*Junior Johnson, moonshiner turned NASCAR legend, dies at 88*









						Junior Johnson, moonshiner turned NASCAR legend, dies at 88
					

Junior Johnson, a stock-car racing giant whose career spanned the sport's history as a fierce driver and an innovative mechanic and team owner, has died.




					www.nascar.com


----------



## jazz lady

Don Imus, Radio Host Who Pushed Boundaries, Dies at 79
		




> Don Imus, who tested the limits of shock radio with his irreverent attacks on celebrities, politicians, racial and ethnic groups, women, gay people and practically anyone whose head stuck up out of the foxhole, died on Friday in College Station, Texas. He was 79.


----------



## Ken King

Don Larsen dead at 90.  Larsen is the only pitcher to throw a perfect game in the World Series (56 series for the Yankees).


----------



## Grumpy

Buck Henry RIP

Wiki


----------



## Kyle

Ed "Kookie" Burns dead at 87


----------



## Spitfire

RIP Neil Peart. 









						Neil Peart, Drummer and Lyricist of Rush, Dead at 67
					

The legendary musician was battling brain cancer




					pitchfork.com


----------



## stgislander

Spitfire said:


> RIP Neil Peart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Peart, Drummer and Lyricist of Rush, Dead at 67
> 
> 
> The legendary musician was battling brain cancer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pitchfork.com


----------



## stgislander

He was truely a Professor of the drum kit.  RIP


----------



## Merlin99

stgislander said:


>


This one bothers me more than anyone else in this whole thread.


----------



## RoseRed

stgislander said:


>


Rush was part of my personal soundtrack.


----------



## Kyle

'Highlander' actor Stan Kirsch dead at 51









						'Highlander' actor Stan Kirsch dead at 51
					

Actor Stan Kirsch, best known for his role as Richie Ryan on the original “Highlander” TV series, was found dead at his home in Los Angeles.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## GregV814

Lucas Manfried, gone too soon at 76.


----------



## GregV814

Oh, he was on “what’s my line “ in 1958, Kitty Carlisle figured him out as “stranger” in Tom Mix westerns...


----------



## stgislander

Terry Jones of Monty Python









						'Naughty boy': Monty Python star Terry Jones dies at 77
					

LONDON (AP) — Terry Jones, a founding member of the anarchic Monty Python troupe who was hailed by colleagues as “the complete Renaissance comedian" and “a man of endless enthusiasms,” has died at age 77 after suffering from dementia...




					apnews.com


----------



## Grumpy

Local...Morgan Wootten - long time nationally known basketball coach at Dematha High School..

Wiki - Morgan Wootten


----------



## RoseRed

https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/newsman-jim-lehrer-dead-at-age-85


----------



## jazz lady

RIP Mr. Peanut   



> WILKES-BARRE, Pa. (WJW)– Nut lovers around the globe are in mourning following Planters’ announcement that longtime mascot Mr. Peanut has died.
> 
> “It is with heavy hearts that we confirm that Mr. Peanut has died at 104. In the ultimate selfless act, he sacrificed himself to save his friends when they needed him most,” the Estate of Mr. Peanut posted on Twitter on Wednesday.













						Planters announces death of Mr. Peanut
					

WILKES-BARRE, Pa. (WJW)– Nut lovers around the globe are in mourning following Planters’ announcement that longtime mascot Mr. Peanut has died. “It is with heavy hearts that we co…




					fox8.com


----------



## Kyle

jazz lady said:


> RIP Mr. Peanut



I'll bet that Ms. Unibrow Cashew had something to do with his untimely demise!


----------



## Grumpy

Kirk Douglas..103...RIP


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> Kirk Douglas..103...RIP


He sure had a good long life.


----------



## Kyle

Might have to pull the DVDs for In Harms Way and War Wagon out this weekend.


----------



## NextJen

NextJen said:


> Getting back to what the 'Death Pool' is about - predicting deaths - I'm gonna throw these out there.
> 
> It's a race to the finish!
> George H W Bush
> Kirk Douglas
> Bob Barker
> Betty White
> and
> Dick Van Dyke
> 
> (in that order)



Look out Bob Barker.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

SailorGirl said:


> Wasn't he the Sea Hunt dude?



No, that was Izzy Mandelbaum


----------



## mitzi

SailorGirl said:


> Wasn't he the Sea Hunt dude?



That was Lloyd Bridges


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Kyle said:


> Might have to pull the DVDs for In Harms Way and War Wagon out this weekend.


Have "In Harms Way recorded" I need to get the "War Wagon" and "Cast a Giant Shadow"


----------



## Kyle

Orson Bean 91









						Orson Bean, 91, actor and game-show panelist, struck and killed by vehicle in LA: reports
					

Orson Bean, a veteran actor known in the 1950s and 1960s for appearances on “The Twilight Zone” and other shows, then later as a panelist on TV game shows such as “To Tell the Truth,” died Friday night in Los Angeles, according to reports. He was 91.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Grumpy

Robert Conrad/James West/Pappy Boyington...RIP


----------



## Bann

Grumpy said:


> Robert Conrad/James West/Pappy Boyington...RIP


OH, wow.    RIP


----------



## Kyle

Robert Conrad, star of 'The Wild, Wild West,' dies at 84
					

Robert Conrad, the rugged, contentious actor who starred in the hugely popular 1960s television series "Hawaiian Eye" and "The Wild, Wild West," died Saturday. He was 84.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## otter

Peter Tork RIP


----------



## vraiblonde

otter said:


> Peter Tork RIP



He died last year.


----------



## GWguy

otter said:


> Peter Tork RIP


----------



## gary_webb

Neil Young is next.


----------



## AnthonyJames

gary_webb said:


> Neil Young is next.


He died last year.


----------



## otter

vraiblonde said:


> He died last year.


----------



## Kyle

Katherine Johnson, NASA mathematician depicted in 'Hidden Figures,' dies at 101
					

Johnson "was an American hero and her pioneering legacy will never be forgotten," NASA Administrator Jim Bridenstine wrote on Twitter.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## jazz lady

Clive Cussler: Dirk Pitt novels author dies aged 88
					

The best-selling Sahara and Raise the Titanic! writer, saw his adventure books turned into movies.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## stgislander

jazz lady said:


> Clive Cussler: Dirk Pitt novels author dies aged 88
> 
> 
> The best-selling Sahara and Raise the Titanic! writer, saw his adventure books turned into movies.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


The article is correct in that Hollywood didn't do Sahara justice.


----------



## jazz lady

stgislander said:


> The article is correct in that Hollywood didn't do Sahara justice.


Yes, very true.  The book is a pretty good but the film adaptation was mediocre.  Raise The Titanic was a total snoozefest.


----------



## Kyle

jazz lady said:


> Raise The Titanic was a total snoozefest.



It was more fun watching it sink!


----------



## jazz lady

Kyle said:


> It was more fun watching it sink!


You were there?


----------



## Kyle

jazz lady said:


> You were there?


----------



## CPUSA

AnthonyJames said:


> He died last year.



Are you thinking Angus?


----------



## Monello

jazz lady said:


> You were there?


This guy was.


----------



## GWguy

Trader Joe.


----------



## GregV814

Fielding Johnson, age 102, he was the guy with the fedora in the background of the NY photo of the WWII sailor kissing the woman.
sad.


----------



## black dog

stgislander said:


> The article is correct in that Hollywood didn't do Sahara justice.


I read lots of Mr Cussers books when I was young, I wonder who is going to get his cars?


----------



## stgislander

black dog said:


> I read lots of Mr Cussers books when I was young, I wonder who is going to get his cars?


Barrett Jackson???


----------



## Bann

GregV814 said:


> Fielding Johnson, age 102, he was the guy with the fedora in the background of the NY photo of the WWII sailor kissing the woman.
> sad.



Aww.  I so loved that ionic photo!  Never noticed a man in that photo other than the sailor, though.  Will have to go check it out.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

McCoy Tyner, dead at 81. Maybe not a "celebrity", but a great jazz pianist.


----------



## jazz lady

jrt_ms1995 said:


> McCoy Tyner, dead at 81. Maybe not a "celebrity", but a great jazz pianist.


I saw that earlier.  He was and also a major factor in the success of John Coltrane, plus a very successful artist in his own right.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

jazz lady said:


> I saw that earlier.  He was and also a major factor in the success of John Coltrane, plus a very successful artist in his own right.


Sorry to say I have only two (at the moment) of his albums, "Expansions" and "Double Trios".


----------



## GWguy

Rosie the Riveter.








						Rosalind P. Walter, 95, First ‘Rosie the Riveter’ and a PBS Funder, Dies (Published 2020)
					

A daughter of privilege who worked on an assembly line during World War II, she became a principal benefactor of public television, her name intoned on a host of programs.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Grumpy

Max Van Sydow RIP at 90


----------



## GregV814

30,000 unborn babies just this month...


----------



## black dog

GregV814 said:


> 30,000 unborn babies just this month...



 How many children have you adopted in your life?


----------



## GregV814

Keith Richards will outlive cockroaches.
Alex Trebeck, Harvey Weinstein, not so.


----------



## GregV814

black dog said:


> How many children have you adopted in your life?


Relevance to the statement?


----------



## black dog

GregV814 said:


> Relevance to the statement?



Do you want 100's of thousands of abortions each year or do you want new orphanages to be built and the taxpayer foots the cost to raise them???? 
Pick one.......


----------



## GregV814

I should bare the burden ?


----------



## black dog

GregV814 said:


> I should bare the burden ?


If you dont want them aborted who do you think will raise them? Perhaps the church?


----------



## GregV814

Uhhhhh maybe the biological contributors


----------



## black dog

GregV814 said:


> Uhhhhh maybe the biological contributors



And how do you propose to force men and women to do that?


----------



## GregV814

Child support mandates, actually enforced.


----------



## itsbob

black dog said:


> If you dont want them aborted who do you think will raise them? Perhaps the church?


Parents that can't have children.. people willing to adopt that can't afford the 50k in legal fees.. the list goes on and on.. 

But what amazes me is how many make stupid comments like this, were probably a burden on their parents.. who, at the time, couldn't afford to have another kid.. it was HARD!!  Had to choose between having a child, or getting a new car.. or a bigger house.

Now they are nothing more than an inconvenience that they can rid themselves of.

Lucky for a lot of you, it wasn't as easy a solution when you were born.


----------



## itsbob

In other news.. 

Tom Hanks is making a move on the outside, moving up in the pack heading for the final straightaway..


----------



## itsbob

black dog said:


> And how do you propose to force men and women to do that?


Amazing you believe adults have to be FORCED to raise their children.. 

How sick of a person are you??


----------



## GregV814

Tom Hanks.... how ‘bout that.
Michael J. Fox was ill during another fiasco. Funny lot these Hollywood people.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

itsbob said:


> Amazing you believe *adults* have to be FORCED to raise their children..
> 
> How sick of a person are you??



"Adults"; that's the operative word, right there.


----------



## black dog

itsbob said:


> Parents that can't have children.. people willing to adopt that can't afford the 50k in legal fees.. the list goes on and on..
> 
> But what amazes me is how many make stupid comments like this, were probably a burden on their parents.. who, at the time, couldn't afford to have another kid.. it was HARD!!  Had to choose between having a child, or getting a new car.. or a bigger house.
> 
> Now they are nothing more than an inconvenience that they can rid themselves of.
> 
> Lucky for a lot of you, it wasn't as easy a solution when you were born.



Lol... I guess you dont remember the orphanages of America's past before 1973?
Every county in America had at least one that was bursting at the seams, seems not enough good christians adopted back then either....

And my Father, he controlled his sperm, he taught his sons to control their sperm.
Neither my brother nor I have knocked up a woman that ended in abortion. 


itsbob said:


> Amazing you believe adults have to be FORCED to raise their children..
> 
> How sick of a person are you??



Keep up bob, i was responding to greg.
Im Pro Abortion.....


----------



## itsbob

black dog said:


> Lol... I guess you dont remember the orphanages of America's past before 1973?
> Every county in America had at least one that was bursting at the seams, seems not enough good christians adopted back then either....


I'm betting 99% of those orphans would pick bad orphanage over being dismembered and put in a dumpster.. 

But that's just a guess..


----------



## stgislander

> Stuart Whitman, a star of Westerns alongside John Wayne like “The Comancheros” and the war movie “The Longest Day,” died in his home Monday, his son told TMZ. Whitman was 92.


----------



## GregV814

Lyle Waggoner, age 84, straight man on Carol Burnett, cancer


----------



## RareBreed

Even though he did look a little freaky after his botched plastic surgery,  I really loved his music.


----------



## Hessian

SailorGirl said:


> Kenny Rogers dead at 81.  Five wives


..."Know when to walk away, know when to run..."


----------



## PrchJrkr

SailorGirl said:


> Kenny Rogers dead at 81.  Five wives


He should've had them play Kenny Rogers "I don't need you" for his first dance at the reception. Maybe the first one would've lasted.


----------



## GregV814

Do you remember his guitar lessons commercials , during the time between his rock & country careers?

Quick playin and Fun strummin’...


----------



## Kyle

SailorGirl said:


> Kenny Rogers dead at 81.  Five wives


Not all at the same time!


----------



## Bann

I loved Kenny Rogers.   

(hated his plastic surgery, tho)


----------



## Misfit

SailorGirl said:


> Kenny Rogers dead at 81.  Five wives



I thought he died playing on the road again.


----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> Not all at the same time!


That would depend on which choke you utilize.


----------



## Monello

Fred 'Curly' Neal, 77

Harlem Globetrotter.  His shot clock expired.


----------



## GregV814

many of you youngsters out there , ( an Ed Sullivan term, copywrited and registered), may not know that in the late 1960's, Saturday mornings cartoon versions of the Globetrotters, Jackson Five, Three Stooges, The Osmonds  caused many bowls of Kelloggs corn flakes to be sprayed across living room floors.

Pyschologists from the Julliard Institute of Studies researched children aged 6-12 to find the correlation. It only stopped when Clutch Cargo and his pal Spinnerfoot was released.


----------



## gemma_rae

Misfit said:


> I thought he died playing on the road again.


I remember his car crash. He was singing "You picked a fine time to leave me loose wheel"


----------



## kwillia

Joe Diffe, 61, country singer, died of complications from COVID19








						Joe Diffie, Nineties Country's 'Pickup Man,' Dead at 61 From Coronavirus
					

Singer of hits like “John Deere Green” and “If the Devil Danced (In Empty Pockets)” tested positive for COVID-19 last week




					www.rollingstone.com


----------



## vraiblonde

And yet Keith Richards and Iggy Pop are still hanging in there.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> And yet Keith Richards and Iggy Pop are still hanging in there.


And Betty White.


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> And Betty White.



Right, but Betty wasn't famous for her drug and alcohol abuse or risky behaviors.  

Here's my favorite Joe Diffie song, and one of my favorite songs period:



Next favorite is "Third Rock From the Sun" because I love a sing that tells a story with clever lyrics.


----------



## vraiblonde

Oh, and here's his tribute:


----------



## kwillia

Actor Mark Blum dead at 69 due to coronavirus complications
					

Actor Mark Blum, known for his work in theater as well as in films “Desperately Seeking Susan,” “Crocodile Dundee” and the Netflix series “You,” died at age 69 reportedly due to complications from the coronavirus.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## RPMDAD

Bill Withers

Bill Withers, who wrote and sang a string of soulful songs in the 1970s that have stood the test of time, including “ Lean on Me, ” “Lovely Day” and “Ain’t No Sunshine,” has died from heart complications, his family said in a statement to The Associated Press. He was 81.

The three-time Grammy Award winner, who withdrew from making music in the mid-1980s, died on Monday in Los Angeles, the statement said. His death comes as the public has drawn inspiration from his music during the coronavirus pandemic, with health care workers, choirs, artists and more posting their own renditions on “Lean on Me” to help get through the difficult times.









						‘Lean On Me,’ ‘Lovely Day’ singer Bill Withers dies at 81
					

Bill Withers, who wrote and sang a string of soulful songs in the 1970s that have stood the test of time, including “ Lean on Me, ” “Lovely Day” and “Ain’t No Sunshine,” has died from heart complications, his family said in a statement to The Associated Press. The three-time Grammy Award winner, who




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Grumpy

On a local level, Bobby Mitchell, ex Redskin receiver, dead at 84.


----------



## vraiblonde

Pussy Galore - dead at 94









						James Bond actress Honor Blackman dies at 94 of natural causes
					

Actress Honor Blackman, best known for her roles in James Bond franchise, has died of natural causes, her family confirmed. She was 94.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## black dog

Pussy Galore is no more..


----------



## Monello

Al Kaline, Detroit Tiger.


----------



## mitzi

John Prine


----------



## Grumpy

Linda Tripp 70 RIP


----------



## Bann

Grumpy said:


> Linda Tripp 70 RIP



Wow.  I had not heard that!


----------



## Ken King

Grumpy said:


> Linda Tripp 70 RIP


Did she recently get a visit from Hillary?


----------



## Monello

When the blue dress was the talk of DC, ole Linda was in her 40s.  I always thought she was a lot older than what she appeared.


----------



## limblips

Mort Drucker RIP.  Boomers will know him.









						Mad magazine illustrator Mort Drucker dies at 91
					

Mort Drucker, the Mad Magazine cartoonist who for decades lovingly spoofed politicians, celebrities and popular culture, died Thursday at 91.




					www.pilotonline.com


----------



## Grumpy

Grumpy said:


> Linda Tripp 70 RIP



A bit on Linda Tripp by Mark Steyn, and article written by Steyn back in /98









						Tripp Wire
					

Linda Tripp died yesterday, Wednesday - not of the Coronavirus, but of pancreatic cancer apparently diagnosed only last week. Without Ms Tripp's decision to tape surreptitiously her conversations with a certain Pentagon colleague, there would have been




					www.steynonline.com


----------



## Tech

RIP Spearchucker Jones.









						‘M*A*S*H’ actor Timothy Brown dead at 82; played 10 years in NFL
					

Timothy Brown, a former NFL running back who later appeared in both the film and TV versions of “M*A*SH,” died April 4 from complications with dementia, according to reports. He was 82.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Monello

Tech said:


> RIP Spearchucker Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘M*A*S*H’ actor Timothy Brown dead at 82; played 10 years in NFL
> 
> 
> Timothy Brown, a former NFL running back who later appeared in both the film and TV versions of “M*A*SH,” died April 4 from complications with dementia, according to reports. He was 82.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


Surprised this M_A_S*H episode wasn't destroyed during the time when all the statues were being taken down.


----------



## Grumpy

Monello said:


> Surprised this M_A_S*H episode wasn't destroyed during the time when all the statues were being taken down.


The movie probably has alot of the original script and scenes edited out nowadays. Haven't seen it rerun in quite a while either.


----------



## Monello

NHL's Colby Cave, 25.  Brain bleed.


----------



## RoseRed

Brian Dennehy
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...-blood-cocoon-death-a-salesman-was-81-1223665


----------



## limblips

Tom Lester, better known as Eb Dawson.  He was the last surviving member of the Green Acres cast.  RIP Eb, thanks for the laughs.


----------



## gemma_rae

limblips said:


> Tom Lester, better known as Eb Dawson.  He was the last surviving member of the Green Acres cast.  RIP Eb, thanks for the laughs.


Oh no, I loved Eb! He always complemented Lisa on her Water Soup.


----------



## kom526

They are dropping like flies:
Ranjit Chowdhry "The Office"
https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/the-office-actor-ranjit-chowdhry-dead-at-64
Playmate Ashley Mattingly, 33. Suicide


----------



## Grumpy

Monello may find this upsetting as we lost Harold Reid of the Statler Brothers today.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## itsbob

Was it Heineken that got him?


----------



## DoWhat

Grumpy said:


> Monello may find this upsetting as we lost Harold Reid of the Statler Brothers today.


----------



## DoWhat

Kyle said:


>


----------



## Louise

Statler Brothers were awesome.  It would be great if time could stand still.  At least, for a little while.  But, nope, it is whizzing by; even in a lockdown.  RIP Harold.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...s=n&sk=&cvid=20E40DABCF5D442EB1BDADC40CDC4F52


----------



## limblips

This Statler Brothers song was our wedding song.  Wife cries when she hears it even after all these years.  I don't know if they are tears for the song or tears of regret.


----------



## AnthonyJames

Don Shula, dead at 90









						Don Shula, legendary NFL head coach, dies at 90
					

Don Shula, a Hall of Fame NFL coach who led the only unbeaten team in history, has died. He was 90.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## jazz lady

Former Bad Company Singer Brian Howe Dead at 66
		




> The rocker died at his home in Florida on Wednesday from cardiac arrest, according to a release from his reps.
> 
> "It is with deep and profound sadness that we announce the untimely passing of a loving father, friend and musical icon, Brian Howe," his longtime friend and manager, Paul Easton, said.
> 
> Added Howe's sister Sandie, "Finding the appropriate words to express the pain in our hearts over losing my brother has been difficult. Our family would like to thank you for your compassion and the outpouring of love we are receiving."
> 
> Howe joined U.K. rock band in 1985, replacing Paul Rodgers as lead vocalist at the time. Other members of Bad Company include Mick Ralphs, Howard Leese, Simon Kirke and Todd Ronning. Original bass player Raymond “Boz” Burrell died in September 2006 at age 60, according to _The Los Angeles Times_.


----------



## stgislander

jazz lady said:


> Former Bad Company Singer Brian Howe Dead at 66


One more succumbs to COVID-19.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

gemma_rae said:


> Oh no, I loved Eb! He always complemented Lisa on her Water Soup.


That's "hot water soup"; don't go making it into some kind of gazpacho.


----------



## gemma_rae

jrt_ms1995 said:


> That's "hot water soup"; don't go making it into some kind of gazpacho.
> View attachment 148047




How could I forget?


----------



## Monello

Grumpy said:


> Monello may find this upsetting as we lost Harold Reid of the Statler Brothers today.


Was it a treadmill accident?


----------



## jazz lady

> Roy Horn, one half of the famous Siegfried & Roy magic duo, passed away in Las Vegas on Friday from complications related to COVID-19, his rep confirmed.
> 
> He was 75 years old.





			Roy Horn of duo Siegfried & Roy passes from COVID-19


----------



## Grumpy

Little Richard, 87, RIP


----------



## Bann

RIP in Little Richard. His music was definitely part of my childhood - my dad the DJ played all the music of that era.


----------



## Grumpy

Jerry Stiller, 92, RIP


----------



## GregV814

Grumpy said:


> Jerry Stiller, 92, RIP
> View attachment 148157


Is Ann mera still with us? Serenity now......


----------



## Tech

GregV814 said:


> Is Ann mera still with us? Serenity now......


Passed in 2015.


----------



## black dog

Festivus won't be the same this year.


----------



## vraiblonde

RIP Jerry Stiller


----------



## Bann

Funny guy!   RIP


----------



## stgislander

Festivus will not be the same.


----------



## Hank

Fred Willard RIP


----------



## DoWhat

Hank said:


> Fred Willard RIP


Funny Man, he was.


----------



## Grumpy

Fred Willard, 'Best in Show' and 'A Mighty Wind' Actor, Dead at 86
					

Prolific comic actor and master of mockumentaries starred in Modern Family and Everybody Loves Raymond alongside Waiting for Guffman and This Is Spinal Tap




					www.rollingstone.com


----------



## Grumpy

Phyllis George, co-host of 'NFL Today,' dies at 70
					

Phyllis George, who became the first female sportscaster to work at a major TV network when she was hired at CBS in 1974, has died at the age of 70. She was the co-host of "The NFL Today" from 1975 to 1983.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Miker/t

‘Leave It to Beaver’ Star Ken Osmond Dead at 76
					

Ken Osmond -- famous for playing the smart-mouthed Eddie Haskell on the classic '50s family TV series "Leave It To Beaver" -- is dead ... TMZ has confirmed.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## stgislander

Miker/t said:


> ‘Leave It to Beaver’ Star Ken Osmond Dead at 76
> 
> 
> Ken Osmond -- famous for playing the smart-mouthed Eddie Haskell on the classic '50s family TV series "Leave It To Beaver" -- is dead ... TMZ has confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


----------



## GregV814

I guess Eddie finally cut it out.


----------



## vraiblonde

RIP Eddie Haskell

RIP Frank Dunphy

Also, if you haven't seen "Best In Show" yet you need to do that RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Bann

RIP Eddie Haskell


----------



## Louise

Leave It to Beaver was the best while growing up.  Loved that show.  RIP.


----------



## GregV814

What’s old is new again. Leave it to Beaver was a good show based in the era. It was what I was doing, siblings “friends” and watchful parents. 
now, fast forward to the ‘90’s and The Wonder Years premiered.


----------



## stgislander

Wes Unseld has left the Cap Center.









						Wizards, NBA mourn passing of Wes Unseld
					

The Washington Wizards mourn the passing of franchise and NBA legend Wes Unseld. Universally considered the greatest player in franchise history, Unseld led the then-Bullets to the NBA Championship in 1978. He was 74 years old.




					www.nba.com


----------



## vraiblonde

stgislander said:


> Wes Unseld has left the Cap Center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wizards, NBA mourn passing of Wes Unseld
> 
> 
> The Washington Wizards mourn the passing of franchise and NBA legend Wes Unseld. Universally considered the greatest player in franchise history, Unseld led the then-Bullets to the NBA Championship in 1978. He was 74 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nba.com



Did he die of COVID or did a cop shoot him?


----------



## stgislander

vraiblonde said:


> Did he die of COVID or did a cop shoot him?





> ... Wes Unseld passed away peacefully this morning surrounded by family following lengthy health battles, most recently with pneumonia.


----------



## vraiblonde

So COVID, then.


----------



## Kyle

Actor Fred Willard's cause of death has been revealed.

The document confirms the Ohio native was buried in Forest Lawn Memorial Park in Los Angeles. 

It also lists he had underlying conditions of coronary artery disease and myelodysplastic syndrome.









						Fred Willard's cause of death revealed
					

Actor Fred Willard's cause of death has been revealed.




					www.foxnews.com
				





.... And it'll be listed at the CDC as COVID-19.


----------



## Kyle

Bilbo Baggins.  (1931-2020)  88










						Ian Holm, 'Lord of the Rings' and 'Alien' star, dead at 88
					

Ian Holm, the legendary actor who brought Bilbo Baggins to life in “The Lord of the Rings” movies, died in London at age 88 due to issues related to Parkinson’s disease.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## jazz lady

Carl Reiner, Comedy Legend and ‘Dick Van Dyke Show’ Creator, Dies at 98
					

Carl Reiner, the writer, producer, director and actor who was part of Sid Caesar’s legendary team and went on to create “The Dick Van Dyke Show” and direct several hit films, has …




					variety.com


----------



## stgislander

jazz lady said:


> Carl Reiner, Comedy Legend and ‘Dick Van Dyke Show’ Creator, Dies at 98
> 
> 
> Carl Reiner, the writer, producer, director and actor who was part of Sid Caesar’s legendary team and went on to create “The Dick Van Dyke Show” and direct several hit films, has …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com


Aghhh!  Beat me to it.


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:


> Carl Reiner, Comedy Legend and ‘Dick Van Dyke Show’ Creator, Dies at 98
> 
> 
> Carl Reiner, the writer, producer, director and actor who was part of Sid Caesar’s legendary team and went on to create “The Dick Van Dyke Show” and direct several hit films, has …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com



Honestly, his son is such a douchenozzle on Twitter that I can't have any feeling for the man that produced him.


----------



## Kyle

Broadcasting legend Hugh Downs dead at 99
					

Broadcasting legend Hugh Downs died at age 99 on Wednesday night surrounded by loved ones, according to CBS’ Arizona affiliate.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Kyle

Ennio Morricone, Spaghetti Western movie composer, dead at 91
					

Italian composer Ennio Morricone, who created the coyote-howl theme for the iconic Spaghetti Western “The Good, the Bad and the Ugly"




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## kom526

Charlie Daniels, 83
https://www.tennessean.com/story/en...harlie-daniels-country-music-dies/5384087002/


----------



## Bann

kom526 said:


> Charlie Daniels, 83
> https://www.tennessean.com/story/en...harlie-daniels-country-music-dies/5384087002/


   Oh no!!!!


----------



## Kyle

Two giants from the music world on the same day.


Watch out Yoko!


----------



## vraiblonde

kom526 said:


> Charlie Daniels, 83
> https://www.tennessean.com/story/en...harlie-daniels-country-music-dies/5384087002/



Oh no!  ☹


----------



## DoWhat

kom526 said:


> Charlie Daniels, 83
> https://www.tennessean.com/story/en...harlie-daniels-country-music-dies/5384087002/


Sad.


----------



## RareBreed

SailorGirl said:


> Mary Kay Letourneau dead of cancer at 58.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/07/07/mary-kay-letourneau-dead-of-cancer-at-58/


I saw that this morning. Not that I approve of what she did but they were together 20 years and raised two girls who seemed well adjusted and kind from the interviews I've seen. I was a little sad to hear of her passing.


----------



## Hank

RareBreed said:


> I saw that this morning. Not that I approve of what she did but they were together 20 years and raised two girls who seemed well adjusted and kind from the interviews I've seen. I was a little sad to hear of her passing.



Not me. She was 35 and he was frickin 12!


----------



## RareBreed

Hank said:


> Not me. She was 35 and he was frickin 12!


What part of "Not that I approve" didn't you get?


----------



## Hank

RareBreed said:


> What part of "Not that I approve" didn't you get?



Ok. I was just commenting on your comment about being sad. Relax

Karma


----------



## RareBreed

Hank said:


> Ok. I was just commenting on your comment about being sad. Relax
> 
> Karma


Ok, some posts are hard to read in the tone intended. Didn't want you to think I was ok with an adult molesting a kid.


----------



## CPUSA

Hank said:


> Ok. I was just commenting on your comment about being sad. Relax
> 
> Karma


Bullshit...your comment had nothing to do with RB being sad.
You liar...


----------



## Hank

CPUSA said:


> Bullshit...your comment had nothing to do with RB being sad.
> You liar...



lmao... then what did it have to with? What was so hard to understand about my comment? Enlighten me.


----------



## Hank

CPUSA said:


> Bullshit...your comment had nothing to do with RB being sad.
> You liar...



I feel like I am an Elementary School Teacher.... Now, circle the one that makes sense, lil girl...

RB: I saw that this morning
Me: Not me. She was 35 and he was frickin 12!

RB: Not that I approve of what she did but they were together 20 years and raised two girls
Me: Not me. She was 35 and he was frickin 12!

RB: I was a little sad to hear of her passing
Me: Not me. She was 35 and he was frickin 12!


----------



## luvmygdaughters

kom526 said:


> Charlie Daniels, 83
> https://www.tennessean.com/story/en...harlie-daniels-country-music-dies/5384087002/


----------



## RareBreed

CPUSA said:


> Bullshit...your comment had nothing to do with RB being sad.
> You liar...


No need to defend my honor. I already explained to Hank that I misread his post and was snarky in error.


----------



## RoseRed

RareBreed said:


> No need to defend my honor. I already explained to Hank that I misread his post and was snarky in error.


Don't you hate it when people don't read ahead?


----------



## RareBreed

Kelly Preston https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/kelly-preston-dead-actor-055523543.html  (breast cancer)

Lisa Marie Presley's son https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/lisa-marie-presleys-son-benjamin-232305965.html  (suicide)


----------



## Miker/t

Grant Imahara https://www.foxnews.com/entertainme...-of-discovery-channels-mythbusters-dead-at-49


----------



## Misfit

Miker/t said:


> Grant Imahara https://www.foxnews.com/entertainme...-of-discovery-channels-mythbusters-dead-at-49



Damn...49 years old.


----------



## Tech

Miker/t said:


> Grant Imahara https://www.foxnews.com/entertainme...-of-discovery-channels-mythbusters-dead-at-49


Second one this past year. Protect Kari Byron at all costs. I got the first watch.


----------



## stgislander

Tech said:


> Second one this past year. Protect Kari Byron at all costs. I got the first watch.


You mean there were guys on MythBusters?


----------



## Tech

stgislander said:


> You mean there were guys on MythBusters?


Always thought Tory be first based on the dumb stuff he did.


----------



## Monello

Regis Philbin, 88.


----------



## kwillia

Monello said:


> Regis Philbin, 88.


Anything past 73 is borrowed time... he had a good run.


----------



## Grumpy

Former GOP presidential candidate Herman Cain dies at 74 from coronavirus complications
					

Herman Cain, the former Republican presidential candidate and affable business magnate, died Thursday after being hospitalized for coronavirus.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## limblips

Wilford Brimley, 85.  Not a bad run for a diabetic!


----------



## RareBreed

limblips said:


> Wilford Brimley, 85.  Not a bad run for a diabetic!


He was always one who you thought was already dead but glad to find out he wasn't.


----------



## mitzi

RareBreed said:


> He was always one who you thought was already dead but glad to find out he wasn't.



True. I was surprised he was still living. At 85, that means he was only in his 50s when he did Cocoon and the Quaker Oats commercials. He looked way up there in age back then.


----------



## Monello

ANT...TOE...KNEE

Prince spaghetti commercial kid, Anthony Martignetti, 63



> In the summer of 1969, a 12-year-old boy named Anthony Martignetti was walking through the North End with some friends when three men approached and asked for directions to Commercial Street.
> 
> It turned out the men were scouting the neighborhood for an advertising campaign for the Prince Spaghetti Company. And in the young helper, who had emigrated from Italy three years before, they found the star for their television commercial. The ad would become a phenomenon; its star, a Boston icon.
> 
> He will forever be remembered as the little boy running home to his mother through the narrow streets of the North End in the “Wednesday is Prince Spaghetti Day” commercial, which ran nationally for nearly 14 years.
> 
> Mr. Martignetti never said a word in his role, and never made much money from the experience — he bought a new set of hockey goalie pads — but it became the defining event of his life, one he cherished and protected for five decades.


----------



## GURPS

SailorGirl said:


> Chadwick Bosemen - Black Panther dude.




I was about to post this ............ WTF dead at 42 from colon cancer


----------



## DaSDGuy

Chadwick Bosemen - also starred as Jackie Robinson in the movie "42".


----------



## Bann

SailorGirl said:


> Chadwick Bosemen  - Black Panther dude.  I don't think I've seen any of his other work, but he was awesome in the Marvel movies.  Sorry to see that - especially since more Black Panther movies are on the plate.
> 
> Wakanda forever!
> 
> https://variety.com/2020/film/news/chadwick-boseman-dead-dies-black-panther-1234753232/ s



So sad.  

That's terribly young for Colon Cancer, but there is a much higher incidence of it in the African American community.  I hope that this will bring some additional awareness to the cause.

(colon cancer is prevalent on my father's side of the family, even though we are not African American. Awareness of this in your family history is really a first step to detection, prevention and/or a cure)


----------



## GregV814




----------



## jazz lady

"Well-done steaks.  If I see a speck of red, it's going back."      Oh @kwillia!


----------



## DaSDGuy

Bann said:


> So sad.
> 
> That's terribly young for Colon Cancer, but there is a much higher incidence of it in the African American community.  I hope that this will bring some additional awareness to the cause.
> 
> (colon cancer is prevalent on my father's side of the family, even though we are not African American. Awareness of this in your family history is really a first step to detection, prevention and/or a cure)


Agree. Colonoscopy at age 50 for most people, younger if it runs in the family. His was diagnosed at age 39.


----------



## Monello

jazz lady said:


> "Well-done steaks.  If I see a speck of red, it's going back."      Oh @kwillia!


Garnished with raisins.


----------



## Monello

SailorGirl said:


> That was great - thanks for posting!


I bet after watching this, you googled potato salad recipes.


----------



## jazz lady

Interesting fact.


----------



## Bann

DaSDGuy said:


> Agree. Colonoscopy at age 50 for most people, younger if it runs in the family. His was diagnosed at age 39.




My first one was age 46.


----------



## vraiblonde

SailorGirl said:


> Chadwick Bosemen  - Black Panther dude.



I had never heard his name before today.

But the SNL skit was funny!


----------



## mitzi

GregV814 said:


>


----------



## stgislander

Coach John Thompson has passed.


----------



## Miker/t

Tom Seaver, heart and mighty arm of Miracle Mets, dies at 75 | WTOP News
					

Tom Seaver, the galvanizing leader of the Miracle Mets 1969 championship team and a pitcher who personified the rise of expansion teams during an era of radical change for baseball, has died.




					wtop.com


----------



## Miker/t

‘Avengers’ and ‘Game of Thrones’ star Diana Rigg dies at 82 | WTOP News
					

Diana Rigg, a British actress who became a 1960s style icon as secret agent Emma Peel in TV series “The Avengers,” has died. She was 82.




					wtop.com


----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/sylvester-stallone-mother-jackie-stallone-dead-98


----------



## Monello

Gaetano (Tommy) DeVito, 92.

The 'rona got him.  

Who is Tommy DeVito? 



Spoiler: Take a guess



Guitarist for the 4 Seasons


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/sylvester-stallone-mother-jackie-stallone-dead-98



She and Sly apparently had the same plastic surgeon.


----------



## RoseRed

https://www.foxnews.com/sports/gale...tar-and-pro-football-hall-of-famer-dead-at-77


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/sports/gale...tar-and-pro-football-hall-of-famer-dead-at-77



Dang, I thought he was dead a long time ago.


----------



## Kyle

Hadn’t heard that name since the movie.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Road Warrior Animal









						WWE legend Road Warrior Animal dead at 60
					

WWE legend Animal, who was one half of the famed tag team known as the “Road Warriors” and “Legion of Doom,” has died, according to a post on his official Twitter account. H…




					nypost.com


----------



## Monello

PeoplesElbow said:


> Road Warrior Animal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWE legend Road Warrior Animal dead at 60
> 
> 
> WWE legend Animal, who was one half of the famed tag team known as the “Road Warriors” and “Legion of Doom,” has died, according to a post on his official Twitter account. H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


Many of those wrestlers don't make it far after they retire.  Must be the roids.


----------



## DaSDGuy

SailorGirl said:


> I thought he died in Brian's Song.  That was Gayle Sayers wasn't it?  Or was he just near death?  I fell asleep every time I tried to watch that movie.


Brian Piccolo died in Brian's Song. Gayle Sayers was his teammate.


----------



## Monello

Jay Johnstone, 74.  20 year MLB player turned TV sports guy.


----------



## GregV814

the guy that said,"Ohhh you can call me Ray or you can call me Jay, or Ray JaY"


----------



## Tech

Helen Reddy at 78.


----------



## Bann

Tech said:


> Helen Reddy at 78.




Really?!


----------



## RoseRed

Tech said:


> Helen Reddy at 78.


Nooo!


----------



## mitzi

Mac Davis


----------



## Bann

mitzi said:


> Mac Davis




 

We were just listening to him this past weekend on the Comcast Music Channel.


----------



## Merlin99

Bann said:


> We were just listening to him this past weekend on the Comcast Music Channel.


I always liked his version of "In the ghetto" so much better than Elvis's version.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Monello said:


> Many of those wrestlers don't make it far after they retire.  Must be the roids.


Roids and a hard life on the road, usually includes lots of women, drugs, alcohol, and purposely damaging their body 6 nights a week.


----------



## Miker/t

Eddie Van Halen Dead at 65 from Cancer
					

Eddie Van Halen has died at age 65.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## RoseRed

Miker/t said:


> Eddie Van Halen Dead at 65 from Cancer
> 
> 
> Eddie Van Halen has died at age 65.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


I just saw this, I'm heartbroken!


----------



## Kyle

Whitey Ford, New York Yankees pitching great, dead at 91, team announces
					

Whitey Ford, one of the most talented pitchers in baseball history, who helped lead the New York Yankees to a string of World Series wins in the 1950s and '60s, has died, the team announced Friday. He was 91.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Conchata Ferrell who played Berta on two and a half men.



			https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/two-half-men-family-remembers-214214827.html


----------



## Bann

PeoplesElbow said:


> Conchata Ferrell who played Berta on two and a half men.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/two-half-men-family-remembers-214214827.html




She was a really funny comedienne! I had no idea she was 77 - for a woman of her stature, I was really surprised to know she was that old.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Bann said:


> She was a really funny comedienne! I had no idea she was 77 - for a woman of her stature, I was really surprised to know she was that old.


I know, she looked good for that age. She made me want a house keeper.


----------



## Miker/t

The Outfield Singer Tony Lewis Dead at 62
					

The Outfield frontman Tony Lewis is dead at 62.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Grumpy

Country & Songwriting Legend Jerry Jeff Walker Has Died
					

From contributing one of the most important folk songs of the American songbook in history, to becoming a seminal member of the Austin, TX music scene and founding father of Texas country music, there is no comparing, and no replacing the impact of performer, songwriter, musical icon, and gonzo...




					www.savingcountrymusic.com


----------



## vraiblonde

RIP Jerry Jeff Walker


----------



## Sneakers

Marge Champion at 101.  The animated version of Snow White's dance was taken directly from her own dance.








						Marge Champion, actress, dancer and Snow White model, dead at 101
					

Champion died on Wednesday in Los Angeles.




					www.foxnews.com
				




My condolences to the forum dwarfs.


----------



## kom526

My favorite Jerry Jeff song.


----------



## Ken King

Sean Connery dead at 90.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Bann

Ken King said:


> Sean Connery dead at 90.


  

I LOVED his movies. No BOND has really ever taken his place. Though, Daniel Craig came close to Bond's the true rogue-ish essence in MY opinion.  RIP


----------



## RoseRed

Alex Trebek 









						Alex Trebek Dead at 80 After Battling Pancreatic Cancer
					

Alex Trebek has died at the age of 80.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> Alex Trebek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Trebek Dead at 80 After Battling Pancreatic Cancer
> 
> 
> Alex Trebek has died at the age of 80.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


What is dead game show host for $500?


----------



## Merlin99

kwillia said:


> What is dead game show host for $500?


Too soon, but I'm going to use it later.


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> Alex Trebek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Trebek Dead at 80 After Battling Pancreatic Cancer
> 
> 
> Alex Trebek has died at the age of 80.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


----------



## GregV814

Norm Crosby, 93...comedian


----------



## Kyle

Just thinking… Sean Connery passed away last week, and Alex Trebek this week.

Next week After-Life Celebrity Jeopardy!


----------



## Miker/t

Kyle said:


> Just thinking… Sean Connery passed away last week, and Alex Trebek this week.
> 
> Next week After-Life Celebrity Jeopardy!



I was thinking the same thing!

"So we meet again Trebek!"


----------



## Merlin99

Kyle said:


> Just thinking… Sean Connery passed away last week, and Alex Trebek this week.
> 
> Next week After-Life Celebrity Jeopardy!


----------



## DogWhisperer

Paul Hornung of the Green Bay Packers


----------



## Monello

GregV814 said:


> Dallas Rapper Mo3....damn


Is there a go fund me for his 15 kids?


----------



## Monello

GregV814 said:


> Dallas Rapper Mo3....damn


OG Papa Pac confirms ole Mo3's demise.



I have never heard of either of these people before.  I need to get out more.


----------



## GregV814

dammmmmmmmmmmmm, boyeeeeee, dat sh!t ain't rite


----------



## Monello

GregV814 said:


> dammmmmmmmmmmmm, boyeeeeee, dat sh!t ain't rite


Go to the tweet and read the replies.  FWIW, you will need either a translator or an English to ebonics dictionary.


----------



## RoseRed

So long Squiggy...









						'Laverne & Shirley' 'Squiggy' Star David Lander Dead at 73 from  Multiple Sclerosis
					

David Lander, the actor who played Squiggy on "Laverne & Shirley" has died, TMZ has learned.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Monello

RoseRed said:


> So long Squiggy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Laverne & Shirley' 'Squiggy' Star David Lander Dead at 73 from  Multiple Sclerosis
> 
> 
> David Lander, the actor who played Squiggy on "Laverne & Shirley" has died, TMZ has learned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


He played a cringeworthy role in that show.  I wonder how close that character was to his real life.  The reason I'm curious is because people like Robert DeNiro.  When he's interviewed about politics he turns into 1 of his mafioso characters.  If Bobby D was a regular Joe in real life, he'd be the guy being arrested for road rage on the evening, local news.


----------



## DaSDGuy

Chuck Yeager, 97 years old.


----------



## Louise

DaSDGuy said:


> Chuck Yeager, 97 years old.



Godspeed.  RIP, brave man.


----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello

Tech said:


> View attachment 153690


Who knew angels wore glasses?


----------



## Tech

Monello said:


> Who knew angels wore glasses?


Well, if lore is correct, that's St. Peter thereby not an angel but a man.


----------



## Tech

Charlie Pride at 86


----------



## stgislander

Tech said:


> Charlie Pride at 86


The paper said complications due to Covid.  They included this quote.


> They used to ask me how it feels to be the first colored country singer,‘” he told The Dallas Morning News in 1992. “Then it was first Negro country singer;’ then first black country singer.′ Now I’m the first African-American country singer.′ That’s about the only thing that’s changed. This country is so race-conscious, so ate-up with colors and pigments. I call it `skin hangups’ — it’s a disease.


----------



## kwillia

stgislander said:


> The paper said complications due to Covid.  They included this quote.


I agree with him. I always think of him as a hella good country singer. Classic country at it's best.


----------



## Bann

kwillia said:


> I agree with him. I always think of him as a hella good country singer. Classic country at it's best.


I just loved him!  I'm so glad that my dad (and mom) introduced me to such a wide variety of music genres growing up!


----------



## Sneakers

Boba Fett.








						Star Wars' Boba Fett actor Jeremy Bulloch dies aged 75
					

The actor was best known for playing the bounty hunter Boba Fett in the original trilogy.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Bare-ya-cuda

Hank said:


> Who's Next?
> 
> My pick is Ms. Lohan


Tom Cruise....I don’t think we could be so lucky though


----------



## Monello

Lorenzo Taliaferro, 28  Baltimore Ravens' running back.



> Former Ravens running back Lorenzo Taliaferro died on Wednesday
> 
> Taliaferro, a native of Yorktown, Va., spent his college career at Coastal Carolina, rushing for 1,729 yards and 27 touchdowns in 2013. He was named the Big South Conference Offensive Player of the Year and was a finalist for the Walter Payton Award, given annually to the best offensive player at the FCS level.
> 
> Taliaferro was a fourth-round pick by the Ravens in 2014 and played three seasons for the team. In 19 career games, he rushed for 339 yards and five touchdowns.



Lorenzo Taliaferro, former Ravens running back, dies at 28 - Sports Illustrated


----------



## Bann

Monello said:


> Lorenzo Taliaferro, 28  Baltimore Ravens' running back.
> 
> 
> 
> Lorenzo Taliaferro, former Ravens running back, dies at 28 - Sports Illustrated


Wow.  Wonder what happened to him - so young!


----------



## GregV814

Bann said:


> Wow.  Wonder what happened to him - so young!


lets see here....National Felons League, Charm City, under 30....ummmm...I dont suspect CoVid.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Kevin Greene, third all time in the NFL on sacks. Guy was a beast.


----------



## JEB

Tony Rice, on of the best.


----------



## GregV814

"some actors play the part of terribly offended victim, some play the part of disinterested bystander"... Woody Allen

Oh? He died of CoVid after 
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	


	



	

		
			
		

		
	
all?


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Brodie Lee/Luke Harper professional wrestler, sounds like Lung Cancer 









						Brodie Lee dies at age 41
					






					www.cagesideseats.com


----------



## GregV814

lets see here....WWF, Rochester New York,  under 50....ummmm...I dont suspect CoVid.


----------



## Monello

New Jersey ninja school principal, Joe Clark, 82.  The batman.  Dude was the spitting image of Morgan Freeman.  Even sounded like him.


----------



## RoseRed

Mary Ann!  









						Dawn Wells, ‘Gilligan’s Island’s’ Mary Ann, Dies of COVID at 82
					

Dawn Wells, who starred as “good girl” Mary Ann in popular 1960s sitcom “Gilligan’s Island,” died Wednesday of causes related to COVID-19 in Los Angeles. She was 82. P…




					variety.com


----------



## stgislander

RoseRed said:


> Mary Ann!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn Wells, ‘Gilligan’s Island’s’ Mary Ann, Dies of COVID at 82
> 
> 
> Dawn Wells, who starred as “good girl” Mary Ann in popular 1960s sitcom “Gilligan’s Island,” died Wednesday of causes related to COVID-19 in Los Angeles. She was 82. P…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com


----------



## Tech

stgislander said:


>


First Mrs. Peele, now Mary Ann. Damn you 2020


----------



## Sneakers

RoseRed said:


> Mary Ann!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn Wells, ‘Gilligan’s Island’s’ Mary Ann, Dies of COVID at 82
> 
> 
> Dawn Wells, who starred as “good girl” Mary Ann in popular 1960s sitcom “Gilligan’s Island,” died Wednesday of causes related to COVID-19 in Los Angeles. She was 82. P…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com


And even tho Tina Louise is still alive at 86, the old "Ginger or Mary Ann" argument is not rendered moot.

I still vote Mary Ann.


----------



## Grumpy

RoseRed said:


> Mary Ann!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn Wells, ‘Gilligan’s Island’s’ Mary Ann, Dies of COVID at 82
> 
> 
> Dawn Wells, who starred as “good girl” Mary Ann in popular 1960s sitcom “Gilligan’s Island,” died Wednesday of causes related to COVID-19 in Los Angeles. She was 82. P…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com


Ya know...she posted on Christmas Eve and wished everyone a merry xmas, no mention of her being sick. And yes, I followed her on FB, originally just curious if she was as nice on FB as she seemed to be on any talk show or interview. She seemed the same on FB, always came across as genuine and sweet. Sad and shocking to see her go.


----------



## Sneakers

Grumpy said:


> Ya know...she posted on Christmas Eve and wished everyone a merry xmas, no mention of her being sick. And yes, I followed her on FB, originally just curious if she was as nice on FB as she seemed to be on any talk show or interview. She seemed the same on FB, always came across as genuine and sweet. Sad and shocking to see her go.


She was still doing tv commercials for MeTV until recently too.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

RoseRed said:


> Mary Ann!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn Wells, ‘Gilligan’s Island’s’ Mary Ann, Dies of COVID at 82
> 
> 
> Dawn Wells, who starred as “good girl” Mary Ann in popular 1960s sitcom “Gilligan’s Island,” died Wednesday of causes related to COVID-19 in Los Angeles. She was 82. P…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com




Even at 82 she was a beauty. She did a pretty awesome video on how to peel a cooked potato a while back.


----------



## GregV814

Phil Niekro, knuckleball pitcher...


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Oh no, Shabba Doo









						Adolfo Quiñones, Dancer, Choreographer and Cultural Icon Known as Shabba-Doo, Dies at 65
					

Adolfo Quiñones, the admired actor, dancer and choreographer known as Shabba-Doo who specialized in the art of locking and portrayed the street artist Ozone in the two Breakin’ movies …




					www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## Misfit

Tanya Roberts, Bond girl, and 'That '70s Show' actress, dead at 65
					

Tanya Roberts, the one-time Bond girl, and "That '70s Show," actress has died, her publicist announced on Sunday. She was 65.




					www.foxnews.com
				




*



			Tanya Roberts, Bond girl, and 'That 70's Show' actress, dead at 65
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Misfit said:


> Tanya Roberts, Bond girl, and 'That '70s Show' actress, dead at 65
> 
> 
> Tanya Roberts, the one-time Bond girl, and "That '70s Show," actress has died, her publicist announced on Sunday. She was 65.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


Just read something that says se isnt dead. 









						Oops? Tanya Roberts still alive, says rep who claimed she died
					

Tanya Roberts, who played Bond girl Stacey Sutton in A View to a Kill opposite Roger Moore and Donna's mom Midge on That '70s Show, collapsed on Christmas Eve. Her rep released a statement saying she died January 3 at the age 65. Apparently he was wrong.




					news.avclub.com


----------



## Merlin99

PeoplesElbow said:


> Just read something that says se isnt dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops? Tanya Roberts still alive, says rep who claimed she died
> 
> 
> Tanya Roberts, who played Bond girl Stacey Sutton in A View to a Kill opposite Roger Moore and Donna's mom Midge on That '70s Show, collapsed on Christmas Eve. Her rep released a statement saying she died January 3 at the age 65. Apparently he was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.avclub.com


I bet she was vaccinated. This is where things go sideways.


----------



## RoseRed

PeoplesElbow said:


> Just read something that says se isnt dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops? Tanya Roberts still alive, says rep who claimed she died
> 
> 
> Tanya Roberts, who played Bond girl Stacey Sutton in A View to a Kill opposite Roger Moore and Donna's mom Midge on That '70s Show, collapsed on Christmas Eve. Her rep released a statement saying she died January 3 at the age 65. Apparently he was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.avclub.com


For real this time?
Bond girl Tanya Roberts DIES day after premature death announcement | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Merlin99

Zombie apocolypse.


----------



## Grumpy

RIP Tommy Lasorda









						Tommy Lasorda - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Kyle

Ed Bruce









						Ed Bruce, 'Mammas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up to Be Cowboys' singer, dead at 81
					

Ed Bruce, known for his hit "Mammas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up to Be Cowboys," has died at age 81




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Bann

Kyle said:


> Ed Bruce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Bruce, 'Mammas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up to Be Cowboys' singer, dead at 81
> 
> 
> Ed Bruce, known for his hit "Mammas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up to Be Cowboys," has died at age 81
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


Wow - had no ideas he was 81.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Tim Lester, former Pittsburgh Steelers fullback, known as the Bus Driver due to blocking for Jerome Bettis.


----------



## Miker/t

Illusionist Siegfried Fischbacher, of Siegfried & Roy fame, dead at 81, family says
					

Illusionist Siegfried Fischbacher, the surviving member of the duo Siegfried & Roy, has died in Las Vegas at age 81, his family told the German news agency dpa.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Monello

Miker/t said:


> Illusionist Siegfried Fischbacher, of Siegfried & Roy fame, dead at 81, family says
> 
> 
> Illusionist Siegfried Fischbacher, the surviving member of the duo Siegfried & Roy, has died in Las Vegas at age 81, his family told the German news agency dpa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


Probably caught cat scratch fever.


----------



## Grumpy

I didn't agree with him on most things, but I liked him.









						Thomas V. Mike Miller, longtime president of Maryland Senate, dies
					

Maryland Sen. Thomas V. Mike Miller, a pragmatic, tough-minded leader who presided over a progressive agenda in the chamber for a record 33 years, died Friday afternoon, his family announced. He was 78.




					www.baltimoresun.com


----------



## kwillia

Betty White is 99 today!


----------



## WheezyCarl

kwillia said:


> Betty White is 99 today!


Reportedly, she's older than sliced bread.


----------



## RoseRed

Music Producer Phil Spector Dead at 81 from COVID-19
					

Phil Spector, the music producer responsible for some of the biggest hits in music and the architect of The Wall of Sound has died ... sources with direct knowledge tell TMZ.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## DaSDGuy

Don Sutton. MLB pitcher


----------



## gemma_rae

RoseRed said:


> Music Producer Phil Spector Dead at 81 from COVID-19
> 
> 
> Phil Spector, the music producer responsible for some of the biggest hits in music and the architect of The Wall of Sound has died ... sources with direct knowledge tell TMZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


I loved that crazy Bass-turd.

2021 sucks already.


----------



## GregV814

ummmmmmm....Harry Brant, somebody's gender fluid billionaire, super model/entrepreneur offspring who was struggling with drug addiction at age 24. Accidental drug overdose.
Gosh, the trouble with having a 73 year old multibillionaire father and super model maternal unit....


----------



## RoseRed

Hank Aaron, former MLB home run king, dead at 86
					

Hank Aaron, one of baseball’s all-time great home run hitters, has died. He was 86.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Monello

RoseRed said:


> Hank Aaron, former MLB home run king, dead at 86
> 
> 
> Hank Aaron, one of baseball’s all-time great home run hitters, has died. He was 86.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


Seems that a lot of baseball players from my youth have passed in the last 12 months.


----------



## Tech

Mira Furlan Dies, Babylon 5 and Lost Star Was 65
					

Croatian actress Mira Furlan, famous for her roles on Babylon 5 and Lost, has died at the age of 65.




					tvweb.com
				




And not the Wuhan.


----------



## RoseRed

Larry King








						Larry King, TV talk-show icon who quizzed the famous and infamous, dies at 87
					

Larry King, the suspendered talk show host whose interviews with thousands of newsmakers and entertainers made him a broadcasting legend, has died. He was 87.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> Larry King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry King, TV talk-show icon who quizzed the famous and infamous, dies at 87
> 
> 
> Larry King, the suspendered talk show host whose interviews with thousands of newsmakers and entertainers made him a broadcasting legend, has died. He was 87.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


He had a good run!  I really used to enjoy his interviews and his shows.  RIP


----------



## PeoplesElbow

RoseRed said:


> Larry King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry King, TV talk-show icon who quizzed the famous and infamous, dies at 87
> 
> 
> Larry King, the suspendered talk show host whose interviews with thousands of newsmakers and entertainers made him a broadcasting legend, has died. He was 87.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


Wedding industry and divorce attorneys just took a hit.


----------



## RoseRed

Cloris Leachman









						Cloris Leachman Dead at 94
					

Cloris Leachman -- the incredibly talented and hilarious actress and comedian, who starred in some of the biggest movies and TV shows ever -- has died ... TMZ has learned.




					amp.tmz.com


----------



## Monello

Anyone check on Jizzlane lately?


----------



## jazz lady

Cicely Tyson, groundbreaking actress, dead at 96 | Fox News 



> Cicely Tyson, the groundbreaking Emmy and Tony award-winning actress, has died at the age of 96.
> 
> The acting icon passed away on Thursday afternoon, her family confirmed via a rep to Fox News.
> 
> No cause or location of death was provided.


----------



## Kyle

'Saved by the Bell' star Dustin Diamond dead at 44 after battle with stage 4 cancer
					

The actor is known for playing Samuel "Screech" Powers on the beloved coming-of-age sitcom.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Dakota

Kyle said:


> 'Saved by the Bell' star Dustin Diamond dead at 44 after battle with stage 4 cancer
> 
> 
> The actor is known for playing Samuel "Screech" Powers on the beloved coming-of-age sitcom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com




So many reports say he was an absolute a-hole.  He has bragged about sleeping with over 2000 women and released a sex tape in 2006 titled 
_ Saved By the Smell  _and later wrote a memoir _Behind The Bell_ that seriously pissed off all those who previously worked with him saying it was lies.


----------



## RoseRed

Hal Holbrook
Hal Holbrook, Actor Who Channeled Mark Twain, Is Dead at 95 - The New York Times (nytimes.com)


----------



## Kyle

Wow. I'd have thought he died a while ago.


----------



## mitzi

Kyle said:


> Wow. I'd have thought he died a while ago.



I thought he did too.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> Wow. I'd have thought he died a while ago.





mitzi said:


> I thought he did too.


I checked the date before posting...


Feb. 2, 2021, 12:17 a.m. ET
Hal Holbrook, who carved out a substantial acting career in television and film but who achieved his widest acclaim onstage, embodying Mark Twain in all his craggy splendor and vinegary wit in a one-man show seen around the world, died on Jan. 23 at his home in Beverly Hills, Calif. He was 95.


----------



## mitzi

RoseRed said:


> I checked the date before posting...
> 
> 
> Feb. 2, 2021, 12:17 a.m. ET
> Hal Holbrook, who carved out a substantial acting career in television and film but who achieved his widest acclaim onstage, embodying Mark Twain in all his craggy splendor and vinegary wit in a one-man show seen around the world, died on Jan. 23 at his home in Beverly Hills, Calif. He was 95.



I believed you, I saw it a few times online. Maybe I'm confusing him with someone else.


----------



## RoseRed

mitzi said:


> I believed you, I saw it a few times online. Maybe I'm confusing him with someone else.


There have been a lot of deaths lately.


----------



## mitzi

RoseRed said:


> There have been a lot of deaths lately.



I know where I got confused. He was married to Dixie Carter who died 2010.


----------



## black dog

RoseRed said:


> There have been a lot of deaths lately.



Its enivitable....


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

Captain Tom Moore in Great Britain.








						Capt Sir Tom Moore dies at 100 after testing positive for Covid
					

The Queen leads tributes to second world war veteran who was knighted after raising £38.9m for NHS




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Kyle

@vraiblonde 











						Christopher Plummer, 'Sound of Music' star and Hollywood legend, dead at 91
					

Christopher Plummer, an actor best known for his roles in "Sound of Music" and "All the Money in the World," has died. He was 91.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## vraiblonde

Kyle said:


> @vraiblonde
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher Plummer, 'Sound of Music' star and Hollywood legend, dead at 91
> 
> 
> Christopher Plummer, an actor best known for his roles in "Sound of Music" and "All the Money in the World," has died. He was 91.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com



Wow, I didn't even realize he was still alive.


----------



## Bann

Kyle said:


> @vraiblonde
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher Plummer, 'Sound of Music' star and Hollywood legend, dead at 91
> 
> 
> Christopher Plummer, an actor best known for his roles in "Sound of Music" and "All the Money in the World," has died. He was 91.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


  
I automatically went to singing the songs from the Sound of Music soundtrack!  It was A VERY big part of my youth in 3rd/4th grade and later.


----------



## Monello

Leon Spinks, 67.  He battled prostate cancer for a few years.


----------



## Miker/t

Longtime Reagan Secretary of State George Shultz dies at 100 - WTOP News
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — Former Secretary of State George P. Shultz, a titan of American academia, business and diplomacy who spent most of the 1980s trying to improve Cold War relations with the Soviet…




					wtop.com


----------



## my-thyme

I always hate to see this thread title come up.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Monello said:


> Leon Spinks, 67.  He battled prostate cancer for a few years.


Much longer than his fight with Tyson.


----------



## Monello

PeoplesElbow said:


> Much longer than his fight with Tyson.


That was his brother Michael.


----------



## jazz lady

> Rep. Ron Wright, R-Texas, died Sunday at age 67 two weeks after being hospitalized with his wife Susan after testing positive for COVID-19, his office said Monday.
> 
> Wright, who had battled cancer for years, announced Jan. 21 that he was experiencing "minor" COVID-19 symptoms. He had been admitted to Baylor Hospital in Dallas.
> 
> He is survived by his wife Susan, his children Derek, Justin and Rachel, his brother Gary, and nine grandchildren, according to his office, which said he will be "remembered as a constitutional conservative."



Republican Texas Rep. Ron Wright dead at 67 after being hospitalized with COVID-19 | Fox News


----------



## RareBreed

Monello said:


> Leon Spinks, 67.  He battled prostate cancer for a few years.


He was the next door neighbor of my husband's family when they lived in Detroit.


----------



## Merlin99

Billy Brown patriarch of the inbred hillbilly Brown clan.



Alaskan bush people


----------



## RoseRed

Merlin99 said:


> Billy Brown patriarch of the inbred hillbilly Brown clan.
> View attachment 155057


Never heard of him.


----------



## SandieGarry

RoseRed said:


> Never heard of him.


You don't watch the right TV shows, obviously !!


----------



## RoseRed

SandieGarry said:


> You don't watch the right TV shows, obviously !!


I would disagree.


----------



## SandieGarry

Hey, them Alaskan Bush people is good TV. Kinda reminds me of the locals here. 

Oh, we moved back to St. Mary's 0n Saturday


----------



## RoseRed

SandieGarry said:


> Hey, them Alaskan Bush people is good TV. Kinda reminds me of the locals here.
> 
> Oh, we moved back to St. Mary's 0n Saturday


Ok.


----------



## DoWhat

Merlin99 said:


> Billy Brown patriarch of the inbred hillbilly Brown clan.
> View attachment 155057
> 
> 
> Alaskan bush people


Wow.
I watch it.


----------



## RoseRed

*Mary Wilson, co-founder of The Supremes*
Mary Wilson, co-founder of The Supremes, dead at 76 | Fox News


----------



## RareBreed

DoWhat said:


> Wow.
> I watch it.


I've watched it maybe once or twice and that was years ago. I thought the wife was sick with something. Is she still around?


----------



## GregV814

Fake reality. Amazing. Its only entertainment. All of them. The car shows, home improvement programs, gay incest, whores of Jersey, California, Atlanta, cooking shows.... Mystery of Mud Island....

Whatever happened to midget women  wrasslin' or roller derby?? Ted Mac's original amateur hour???


----------



## PrchJrkr

RareBreed said:


> I've watched it maybe once or twice and that was years ago. I thought the wife was sick with something. Is she still around?


I'm on S1E2 and don't know if I'll make it through the 5 or 6 episodes on my Discovery+ trial subscription. We shall see...


----------



## stgislander

GregV814 said:


> Fake reality. Amazing. Its only entertainment. All of them. The car shows, home improvement programs, gay incest, whores of Jersey, California, Atlanta, cooking shows.... Mystery of Mud Island....
> 
> Whatever happened to midget women  wrasslin' or roller derby?? Ted Mac's original amateur hour???


You forgot Moonshiners.


----------



## jazz lady

Marty Schottenheimer, longtime NFL coach, dead at 77 after battle with Alzheimer's disease | Fox News


----------



## stgislander

The Skins should have kept him instead of chasing after Steve Spurrier.


----------



## Monello

stgislander said:


> The Skins should have kept him instead of chasing after Steve Spurrier.


Dan Snyder has the reverse midas touch.


----------



## RoseRed

Larry Flint









						Hustler Founder Larry Flynt Dead at 78
					

Larry Flynt -- the famous and controversial publisher known for launching a porn empire -- has died ... TMZ has learned.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Dakota

RoseRed said:


> Larry Flint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hustler Founder Larry Flynt Dead at 78
> 
> 
> Larry Flynt -- the famous and controversial publisher known for launching a porn empire -- has died ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



Good...


----------



## black dog

Dakota said:


> Good...



One should thank him for spending millions of his money making sure ours, Yours and His 1st Amendment Rights are still here....
One might not like how he made his living, but he did what most Americans wouldn't do.


----------



## Dakota

black dog said:


> One should thank him for spending millions of his money making sure ours, Yours and His 1st Amendment Rights are still here....
> One might not like how he made his living, but he did what most Americans wouldn't do.




meh I still didn't like him and how he made a living didn't bother me.  If women want to be a part of his magazine by all means, they have that right but he purchased nudes of Lynch and was also trying to get photos of JFK's wife.  That kind of dumb crap coupled with his Christmas card to Republicans in 2019 made me think lessor of him.  Lets face it, he never really came across as a likable person.


----------



## black dog

He sold porn for many years of his life, selling porn involves buying nude pictures of folks.
Yep he bought nudes of both of those adult women, if no photos were ever taken of someone, none would be available to buy or put in circulation.
With Kennedy, as a educated woman she knew better.
But in Jessicas case he did bury those pictures to never be scene again...

But I do get that his personality was tough for alot of folks to get behind, I look at his great points like acting ludicrous when acting ludicrous was needed. The man had huge stones to do some of the things he did and where he did them. And he got away with them because the other side knew he was right.

Love him or hate him, America needs many Larry Flints...


----------



## UglyBear

black dog said:


> He sold porn for many years of his life, selling porn involves buying nude pictures of folks.
> Yep he bought nudes of both of those adult women, if no photos were ever taken of someone, none would be available to buy or put in circulation.
> With Kennedy, as a educated woman she knew better.
> But in Jessicas case he did bury those pictures to never be scene again...
> 
> But I do get that his personality was tough for alot of folks to get behind, I look at his great points like acting ludicrous when acting ludicrous was needed. The man had huge stones to do some of the things he did and where he did them. And he got away with them because the other side knew he was right.


Exceptionally well said! 

( and Ol’ Larry did make our lonely anguished teen years more tittilating )


----------



## Dakota

black dog said:


> He sold porn for many years of his life, selling porn involves buying nude pictures of folks.
> Yep he bought nudes of both of those adult women, if no photos were ever taken of someone, none would be available to buy or put in circulation.
> With Kennedy, as a educated woman she knew better.
> But in Jessicas case he did bury those pictures to never be scene again...
> 
> But I do get that his personality was tough for alot of folks to get behind, I look at his great points like acting ludicrous when acting ludicrous was needed. The man had huge stones to do some of the things he did and where he did them. And he got away with them because the other side knew he was right.
> 
> Love him or hate him, America needs many Larry Flints...




Yes and I am glad he did the right thing when it came to Lynch.  His personality worried me because I always thought he would publish them and I was never real sure how he obtained them.  I wondered at the time, was her pictures willing or unwilling and I believe the later. 

All points you have made are indeed good points.  No disagreeing with you there.


----------



## Miker/t

Chick Corea, Jazz Pianist Who Expanded the Possibilities of the Genre, Dead at 79
					

Keyboardist helped Miles Davis usher in the fusion revolution and founded his own game-changing groups, including Return to Forever




					www.rollingstone.com


----------



## RoseRed

Rush Limbaugh
Talk Radio Legend Rush Limbaugh Dies of Cancer at 70 (breitbart.com)


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> Rush Limbaugh
> Talk Radio Legend Rush Limbaugh Dies of Cancer at 70 (breitbart.com)


It sounds so cliche to say anything about Rush, since it's all been said.  I never worshipped him, nor any celebrity, but I have listened to him since he was on the radio.  Even before - when he was on TV. My dad introduced me to all of the "conservative" type news shows back in the day and Rush was one of those.  It's how I became hooked on talk radio.   

Whenever I drove on a trip anywhere, and Rush was on - I was listening during those 3 hours. I was a stay at home mom for years, and I was a Rush listener - that's how I found Hannity's show AND Neal Boortz' show, also. They were either before or after Rush's show.  When my dad was very ill in a nursing home, I even took a radio in so that when I visited I could turn Rush's show on and listen with him, and would leave that show on when I left.  

Rush was a big part of the conservative movement and while I didn't always agree with him NOR sometimes of his bloviating style, I did always like him.  RIP, Rush.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Jim Crocket Jr professional wrestling promoter, the man who made Rick Flair.m



			https://www.yahoo.com/news/made-ric-flair-famous-charlotte-230723415.html


----------



## Monello

Marvin Hagler, 66 - Middleweight champ in the 1980s.

62-3-2 52KOs

Best middleweight fighter I ever saw.

This is a sad 1 for me.  Stationed overseas, the base club opened for breakfast and showed his epic fight with Thomas Hearns.  The place was electric with a full house even at the early hour of 6am.  A 3 round full brawl.  Once Hearns hit the deck, most of his fans cleared out.

He got robbed of the decision when he fought Ray Leonard.   Hagler never fought again.  He ended up as an action actor in Italy.

BoxRec: Marvin Hagler


----------



## Miker/t

George Segal, 'The Goldbergs' and 'Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?' star, dead at 87
					

Oscar-nominated actor George Segal has died at the age of 87 following complications from bypass surgery.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Kid from Talledega Nights



			https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/houston-tumlin-talladega-nights-child-193836737.html


----------



## Kyle

Jessica Walter, 'Arrested Development' and 'Archer' star, dead at 80
					

Award-winning actress Jessica Walter, who was known for her roles on "Arrested Development" and "Archer," has died.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Legendary football coach Howard Schnellenberger 









						Legendary coach Schnellenberger dies at 87
					

Howard Schnellenberger, who led Miami to its first national championship and in the process turned a once-floundering football program into a dynasty, died on Saturday, his family announced. He was 87.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Monello

Some D level celebrity on a show that I never heard of.

In the internet age, you don't need talent nor skill to become famous.



> Virginia Beach police identified the victims as Deshayla E. Harris, a cast member on the final season of _Bad Girls Club_, and Donovon W. Lynch, 25.
> 
> Harris, who is originally from Norfolk, Virginia, is believed to have been a "bystander at the second shooting," which is still under investigation and is not believed to have been connected with the other incidents.





2 Victims of Virginia Beach Shootings Identified, Including Bad Girls Club Star Deshayla Harris (msn.com)


----------



## RoseRed

J. Gordon Liddy




__





						G. Gordon Liddy, Watergate mastermind and Nixon operative, dead at 90 | Fox News
					

G. Gordon Liddy, the Nixon operative who played a central role in the Watergate scandal that led to the former president’s resignation, died Tuesday at the age of 90.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## black dog

Damn. Met him 15 years or so ago at The Hot Dog place in Ft Washington. 
I bought his wifes and his lunch, very gracious man. A Patriot. 
God Speed Gordon...


----------



## Bann

I listened to his radio show all the time back in the day.  Loved it.

RIP


----------



## Miker/t

Prince Philip has died aged 99, Buckingham Palace announces
					

Tributes are paid from around the world to the Queen's "beloved" husband of 73 years, the longest-serving consort in British history.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Sneakers

Bernie Madoff


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Sneakers said:


> Bernie Madoff


Should have been executed.


----------



## RareBreed

Felix Silla aka Cousin Itt from the Addam's Family.








						Cousin Itt from 'Addams Family,' Felix Silla Dead at 84
					

'The Addams Family' star Felix Silla died after a battle with pancreatic cancer.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## RareBreed

Alma Wahlberg... Mark and Donnie Wahlberg's mom.








						Wahlberg Family Matriarch Alma Dead at 78 After Facing Dementia: 'Epitome of the Word Grace,' Says Donnie
					

Paul Wahlberg named his beachfront restaurant Alma Nova after his mother in 2010




					people.com


----------



## RoseRed

Walter Mondale.  Just announced on Tucker.


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> Walter Mondale.  Just announced on Tucker.


Hey, wow.    I'm watching American Idol and no "breaking news report" breaks in on the local channels, I guess.  

Well, he was old, too.


----------



## RoseRed

Bann said:


> Hey, wow.    I'm watching American Idol and no "breaking news report" breaks in on the local channels, I guess.
> 
> Well, he was old, too.











						WALTER MONDALE DEAD: Biden, others remember ex-vice president
					

Walter Mondale, a former vice president and progressive icon who staged an unsuccessful bid to deny Republican Ronald Reagan a second White House term, died Monday at age 93.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Kyle

Tempest Storm, burlesque star who dated JFK and Elvis, dead at 93
					

Storm had been battling dementia and other health issues in recent months




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## musiclady

Jim Steinman, 73, songwriter (MeatLoaf, Bonnie Tyler etc.)








						Jim Steinman (1947–2021), “Paradise by the Dashboard Light” songwriter
					

Jim Steinman, “Paradise by the Dashboard Light” songwriter, died Monday at a hospital in Connecticut at the age of 73.



					www.legacy.com


----------



## RoseRed

Former Bay City Rollers frontman Les McKeown dies aged 65 - BBC News


----------



## AnthonyJames

RoseRed said:


> Former Bay City Rollers frontman Les McKeown dies aged 65 - BBC News


Always kinda liked this one.


----------



## RoseRed

AnthonyJames said:


> Always kinda liked this one.



That's a blast from the past!


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Shock G, AKA Humpty










						Shock G, Digital Underground frontman, dead at 57
					

Rapper Shock G, also known as Humpty Hump of the hip-hop group Digital Underground, has died at age 57. When not using his stage name, he was known as Gregory Edward Jacobs.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Bann

PeoplesElbow said:


> Shock G, AKA Humpty



 I have never heard of this person!


----------



## RoseRed

*Apollo 11 astronaut Michael Collins dead at 90*
Apollo 11 astronaut Michael Collins dead at 90 | Fox News


----------



## Kyle

Buzz is the only one left now.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Johnny Crawford, 75










						Johnny Crawford, Young Star of ‘The Rifleman,’ Dies at 75
					

He also appeared on the first season of ‘The Mickey Mouse Club’ and had hit songs on the Billboard Hot 100.



					www.hollywoodreporter.com
				




So long Mark


----------



## mitzi

PeoplesElbow said:


> Johnny Crawford, 75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Crawford, Young Star of ‘The Rifleman,’ Dies at 75
> 
> 
> He also appeared on the first season of ‘The Mickey Mouse Club’ and had hit songs on the Billboard Hot 100.
> 
> 
> 
> www.hollywoodreporter.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So long Mark



I remember having the biggest crush on him when I was a little girl.


----------



## PrchJrkr

mitzi said:


> I remember having the biggest crush on him when I was a little girl.


Me too!


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> Buzz is the only one left now.



The good die young...


----------



## RoseRed

Olympia Dukakis... 









						'Steel Magnolias' and 'Moonstruck' actress Olympia Dukakis dies at 89
					

Award-winning actress Olympia Dukakis has died at the age of 89 at her home in New York City. Dukakis is best known for her prominent roles in films such as “Mr. Holland’s Opus,” “Steel Magnolias,” “Moonstruck.”




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## GURPS

*Tawny Kitaen, ’80s Music Video Vixen and ‘Bachelor Party’ Star, Dies at 59*


----------



## PeoplesElbow

GURPS said:


> *Tawny Kitaen, ’80s Music Video Vixen and ‘Bachelor Party’ Star, Dies at 59*



Man, she was most of my spank bank account at one point.


----------



## Bann

Wow.  young.


----------



## RoseRed

I guess she's out on her own now.


----------



## Grumpy

In other news, Ricky Nelson would have been 81 today...


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

PeoplesElbow said:


> Man, she was most of my spank bank account at one point.



I was unaware of her until this movie .... 
I'm not sure Super Low Budget Indiana Jones T&A Rip off exquisitely describes how bad this movie is


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Bann said:


> Wow.  young.


Probably reduced lung function from all that hairspray in the 80s.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

GURPS said:


> I was unaware of her until this movie ....
> I'm not sure Super Low Budget Indiana Jones T&A Rip off exquisitely describes how bad this movie is
> 
> View attachment 156823


Notice the name of the writer/director?


----------



## Louise

Grumpy said:


> In other news, Ricky Nelson would have been 81 today...


----------



## GregV814

Charles Grodin.....kind of a weird guy


----------



## Grumpy

Love Boat now rudderless









						'Mary Tyler Moore Show' & 'Love Boat' Star Gavin MacLeod Dead at 90
					

The 'Love Boat' captain and "The Mary Tyler Moore Show" star has passed away at age 90.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Kyle

I remember him from McHales Navy.


----------



## Bann

RIP BJ Thomas, 78.  









						'Hooked On a Feeling' Singer B.J. Thomas Dead at 78
					

The 'Raindrops Keep Fallin' on My Head' singer has passed away after a bout with lung cancer.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## RoseRed

*F. Lee Bailey*
Famed criminal attorney F. Lee Bailey, who represented OJ Simpson, dead at age 87: reports | Fox News


----------



## limblips

Arlene Golonka - Wikipedia 

I may or may have not had a fantasy or two involving her back in my developmental years.....


----------



## Monello

SailorGirl said:


> I didn't see your link at first - thought you had a fantasy about F. Lee Bailey for a hot second.


EWWWWWWWW


----------



## DaSDGuy

Clarence Williams III, the actor who portrayed Linc Hayes on TV’s 'The Mod Squad' as well as played Prince’s father in 'Purple Rain,' has died at the age of 81


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Ned Beatty



			https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/ned-beatty-actor-known-deliverance-224952971.html


----------



## stgislander

SailorGirl said:


> I remember him better for Detective Stan the Man Bolander on Homicide Life in the Streets.
> 
> 
> Det. John Munch : Name one miracle that's happened in your lifetime.
> Det. Stan Bolander : How 'bout the fact that I haven't killed you yet?


One of my favorite TV shows ever.


----------



## Kyle

*Frank Bonner, ‘WKRP in Cincinnati' star, dead at 79*
*The actor played Herb Tarlek in the hit sitcom.*









						Frank Bonner, ‘WKRP in Cincinnati' star, dead at 79
					

The actor passed away “peacefully” Wednesday amid his battle with Lewy body dementia, his family told TMZ.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> *Frank Bonner, ‘WKRP in Cincinnati' star, dead at 79*
> *The actor played Herb Tarlek in the hit sitcom.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank Bonner, ‘WKRP in Cincinnati' star, dead at 79
> 
> 
> The actor passed away “peacefully” Wednesday amid his battle with Lewy body dementia, his family told TMZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


Lewy body dementia.  Absolutely horrible disease.


----------



## PrchJrkr

So long Rosie...
Rosie the Riviter


----------



## Bann

PrchJrkr said:


> So long Rosie...
> Rosie the Riviter


RIP


----------



## mitzi

PrchJrkr said:


> So long Rosie...
> Rosie the Riviter



Wow, it never occurred to me that she was even still alive. What a long life.


----------



## Monello

mitzi said:


> Wow, it never occurred to me that she was even still alive. What a long life.


It was all that asbestos and heavy metals that leached into her body that kept her going.


----------



## PrchJrkr

mitzi said:


> Wow, it never occurred to me that she was even still alive. What a long life.


Same here. I was running down a rabbit hole from another thread, saw it, and thought surely it must be click bait. Imagine what people who were alive back then, think of the sad state of affairs that biden* and crew are leading us into today.


----------



## stgislander

John McAfee








						Tech entrepreneur John McAfee found dead hours after Spanish court approves extradition to US
					

John McAfee was found dead in prison near Barcelona after a Spanish court approved extradition to the U.S. on tax evasion charges, according to a report.




					www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## Sneakers

stgislander said:


> John McAfee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tech entrepreneur John McAfee found dead hours after Spanish court approves extradition to US
> 
> 
> John McAfee was found dead in prison near Barcelona after a Spanish court approved extradition to the U.S. on tax evasion charges, according to a report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxbusiness.com


Seems kind of extreme, to kill yourself over tax evasion charges.  Something else going on there?


----------



## stgislander

He was one weird dude.


----------



## Gilligan

Sneakers said:


> Seems kind of extreme, to kill yourself over tax evasion charges.  Something else going on there?


He'd recently sent a twitter to the effect that "if you see I've committed suicide a la Epstein, I didn't"..


----------



## PJay

Hank said:


> Who's Next?



Queen Elizabeth II


----------



## PJay

Sneakers said:


> Seems kind of extreme, to kill yourself over tax evasion charges.  Something else going on there?



Yep. He had a lot of information on evil people. He may be dead or not. Good guys may have him or may be the bad guys got there first. We'll see. 

A lot of crazy stuff is happening.


----------



## Monello

Don Rumsfeld, 88.  Former DOD Secretary.



> Donald Rumsfeld, a forceful U.S. defense secretary who was the main architect of the Iraq war until President George W. Bush replaced him as the United States found itself bogged down after 3-1/2 years of fighting, has died at age 88



Former U.S. Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld dead at 88 | Reuters


----------



## Kyle

Just saw that on Fox.


----------



## frequentflier

Kyle said:


> Just saw that on Fox.


We were watching FOX and they had pictures of the car Bill Cosby was in going home from prison. Sorry Rumsfeld is dead but makes for much more interesting "news". I mean, who gives a flying crap about Bill Cosby?!


----------



## Bann

Monello said:


> Don Rumsfeld, 88.  Former DOD Secretary.
> 
> 
> 
> Former U.S. Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld dead at 88 | Reuters


    I loved him!  Watched all of his pressers when he was in the GWB admin.

 ...but he had a great life and career!
RIP Rummy!!


----------



## Kyle

https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/william-smith-laredo-actor-cowboys-dead


----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/william-smith-laredo-actor-cowboys-dead


He was really funny on the fresh prince from bel air & men in black.


----------



## Kyle

Charlie Robinson, best known as Mac on 'Night Court,' dead at 75
					

Charlie Robinson, known for playing Mac the court clerk in the 1980s and ’90s sitcom “Night Court,” died on Sunday in Los Angeles due to cardiac arrest and cancer. He was 75.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## kom526

Mr. Wonderful, Paul Orndorff


			https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/paul-orndorff-dies-wrestling-legend-182507574.html


----------



## black dog

Dave Lambert dead at 90, women weep around the world.

https://www.rollingstone.com/culture/culture-news/dave-lampert-sybian-sex-aid-1195220/


----------



## golam

Bann said:


> I loved him!  Watched all of his pressers when he was in the GWB admin.
> 
> ...but he had a great life and career!
> RIP Rummy!!


My favorite Rumsfeld quote came when one dumb@ss journalist asked him why we were dropping such large bombs on the Taliban, Rumsfeld replied "so that we might kill the enemy"


----------



## Bann

golam said:


> My favorite Rumsfeld quote came when one dumb@ss journalist asked him why we were dropping such large bombs on the Taliban, Rumsfeld replied "so that we might kill the enemy"


LOVED him!   He had the BEST answers!!!!


----------



## Miker/t

ZZ Top's Bassist Dusty Hill Dead at 72
					

The ZZ Top bass player has died.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## RoseRed

Jackie Mason didn't get much press...

Jackie Mason, comic who perfected amused outrage, dies at 93 - ABC News (go.com)


----------



## Monello

RoseRed said:


> Jackie Mason didn't get much press...
> 
> Jackie Mason, comic who perfected amused outrage, dies at 93 - ABC News (go.com)


I thought he invented those canning jars.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Monello said:


> I thought he invented those canning jars.


:groan:


----------



## Kyle

Monello said:


> I thought he invented those canning jars.


Are you sure he wasn't the founder of that secret society I keep hearing about?


----------



## Monello

Bobby Bowden, 91.  I rooted against his team for years.  Head coach of felon state u, free sneaker u.


----------



## limblips

Markie Post of Nght Court.  Probablyy not the most talented of actresses but certainly fun to look at and wholesome.


----------



## Kyle

https://www.foxnews.com/entertainme...r-and-harper-valley-p-t-a-composer-dead-at-85


----------



## Grumpy

Don Everly, of harmonizing rock ’n' roll pioneers the Everly Brothers, dies at 84
					

Don Everly and his younger brother, Phil, were in the first group of acts to be inducted into the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame in 1986.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## vraiblonde

RIP Tom T. Hall.


----------



## Bann

Grumpy said:


> Don Everly, of harmonizing rock ’n' roll pioneers the Everly Brothers, dies at 84
> 
> 
> Don Everly and his younger brother, Phil, were in the first group of acts to be inducted into the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame in 1986.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.latimes.com


I heard this last night on my XM station - another great one gone...


----------



## DoWhat

vraiblonde said:


> RIP Tom T. Hall.



Awesome song.
Fits me perfect.
RIP Tom.


----------



## RoseRed

Charlie Watts. Not Keith Richards!


----------



## Grumpy

RoseRed said:


> Charlie Watts. Not Keith Richards!


Yeah, just saw that.









						Rolling Stones drummer Charlie Watts dies at age 80
					

A publicist says Rolling Stones drummer Charlie Watts has died at age 80.




					www.wowt.com


----------



## GregV814

RoseRed said:


> Charlie Watts. Not Keith Richards!


No, Keith will be 115 when he descends. But guys, guys, dont worry!
Clementine will be here soon and admonish the "rumor" because, "he aint not never heared 'bout no Charley Watts beein the Rollin' Stones drummer"  he "knowed that Tommy Lee Jones be a bass guitarist for Oingo Boingo"....

so, lay the rumors to rest.

However these frontiersmen of R & R are in their late 70's and early 80's. Sheeesh who would have thought Brian Wilson, Pete Townsend, Smokey Robinson, etc.. would have been around??


----------



## black dog

GregV814 said:


> No, Keith will be 115 when he descends. But guys, guys, dont worry!
> *Clementine will be here soon and admonish the "rumor" because, "he aint not never heared 'bout no* *Charley Watts beein the Rollin' Stones drummer"  *he "knowed that Tommy Lee Jones be a bass guitarist for Oingo Boingo"....
> 
> so, lay the rumors to rest.
> 
> However these frontiersmen of R & R are in their late 70's and early 80's. Sheeesh who would have thought Brian Wilson, Pete Townsend, Smokey Robinson, etc.. would have been around??




Haaaaa... Clementine...


----------



## vraiblonde

Wrapping my mind around a Rolling Stone being 80.....

But all those guys are fossilized.  Hell, Mick Jagger is almost 80 and those dinosaurs are still touring.  Can you imagine that?  80 years old and still running around the country performing.


----------



## Loper

vraiblonde said:


> Wrapping my mind around a Rolling Stone being 80.....
> 
> But all those guys are fossilized.  Hell, Mick Jagger is almost 80 and those dinosaurs are still touring.  Can you imagine that?  80 years old and still running around the country performing.


I wonder if they still have groupies?


----------



## vraiblonde

Loper said:


> I wonder if they still have groupies?


----------



## PrchJrkr

Loper said:


> I wonder if they still have groupies?


Grandma Groupies

(Do NOT Google)


----------



## GregV814

OMG OMG OMG OMG.......

first Charley now this???:

R5 Homixide death: Atlanta rapper dies aged 22 (msn.com)


----------



## black dog

Loper said:


> I wonder if they still have groupies?



Sweet Sweet Connie just Doin her act...
Connie Hamzy Just died on the 21st.


----------



## mitzi

Loper said:


> I wonder if they still have groupies?



Mick's latest girlfriend is as young as one of his grandchildren (maybe younger) and had a kid about 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## vraiblonde

mitzi said:


> Mick's latest girlfriend is as young as one of his grandchildren (maybe younger) and had a kid about 2 or 3 years ago.



Stop it


----------



## mitzi

vraiblonde said:


> Stop it



You don't want to have his baby?


----------



## Grumpy

Ed Asner


----------



## mitzi

Grumpy said:


> Ed Asner



I thought he was old on Mary Tyler Moore and Lou Grant. He was only in his 40s/early 50s.


----------



## Kyle

I thought he was dead already.


----------



## GregV814

what was that famous Mark Twain line about a death???   I didn't attend the funeral, but.....


----------



## Ken King

Willard Scott (the weatherman) dead at 87.


----------



## Sneakers

Ken King said:


> Willard Scott (the weatherman) dead at 87.


  It would have been amazing if he made 100 and got a shout out.


----------



## GregV814

where's Clementine??? He knows for a fact that Willard played keyboards in a 1950's acapella barbershop trio.


----------



## Bann

Michael Kenneth Williams - 'Omar' in The Wire -  dead at 54.   
Not sure what the cause of death is - suspected drug overdose.  

  I loved The Wire and he was was very believably creepy/evil in that role.


----------



## black dog

RIP Willard...
Best Bozo The Clown ever....


----------



## Sneakers

black dog said:


> RIP Willard...
> Best Bozo The Clown ever....


What has a red nose and lives in a test tube?




Bozo the Clone


----------



## black dog

Sneakers said:


> What has a red nose and lives in a test tube?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bozo the Clone



Groan.. 
. We need to be able to give negative rep.....


----------



## kom526

Why is it that when an actor or musician dies from an OD it's soooo terrible and sad and the world will never be the same but when Joe Blow drops dead after slamming, it's "Welp, another shitbag druggie off the streets."?


----------



## Kyle

Michael Constantine of 'My Big Fat Greek Wedding' fame dead at 94
					

Michael Constantine, the Emmy-winning actor from “Room 222” who also played the Windex-loving father from “My Big Fat Greek Wedding,” died on Aug. 31. He was 94.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Homer J

black dog said:


> RIP Willard...
> Best Bozo The Clown ever....


 
He was the first Ronald McDonald too.


----------



## mitzi

Homer J said:


> He was the first Ronald McDonald too.
> 
> View attachment 159232



Scary looking


----------



## Sneakers

I see a bunch of business-dressed execs sitting around a conference table, saying, "We need a mascot, a symbol to represent our hamburger chain. Something attractive to all ages.  Respectful.  Dignified.  Ideas?"

"A clown?"

"Sure, why not.  All in favor?"


----------



## vraiblonde

Homer J said:


> He was the first Ronald McDonald too.
> 
> View attachment 159232



The stuff of nightmares.


----------



## black dog

mitzi said:


> Scary looking


Willard in the early 60's as Bozo.


----------



## NextJen

Kyle said:


> Michael Constantine of 'My Big Fat Greek Wedding' fame dead at 94
> 
> 
> Michael Constantine, the Emmy-winning actor from “Room 222” who also played the Windex-loving father from “My Big Fat Greek Wedding,” died on Aug. 31. He was 94.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


_old age alert_ 
I actually remember him in Room 222


----------



## Kyle

NextJen said:


> _old age alert_
> I actually remember him in Room 222


Karen Valentine.  

And I remembered that name rather than have to look it up.


----------



## mitzi

black dog said:


> Willard in the early 60's as Bozo.
> View attachment 159236
> View attachment 159237



Bozo is fine. I liked Bozo.


----------



## RoseRed

mitzi said:


> Bozo is fine. I liked Bozo.


Better than Gacy.


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> Better than Gacy.


Rival to Pennywise.


----------



## mitzi

RoseRed said:


> Better than Gacy.



 I don't know, they're pretty close. I remember this as a little kid.


----------



## Sneakers

Okefenokee Joe.









						‘Okefenokee Joe,’ massive gator around since WWII, dies
					

Joe was 11 feet and 6 inches long and weighed more than 400 pounds.




					www.nbc12.com


----------



## RoseRed

Norm MacDonald
Norm Macdonald Dead: ‘Saturday Night Live’ Alum & Veteran Comic Was 61 – Deadline


----------



## stgislander

RoseRed said:


> Norm MacDonald
> Norm Macdonald Dead: ‘Saturday Night Live’ Alum & Veteran Comic Was 61 – Deadline


Wait... What?!!!


----------



## RoseRed

stgislander said:


> Wait... What?!!!


Right!?!  Been sick with cancer for 9 years...


----------



## stgislander




----------



## black dog

RoseRed said:


> Norm MacDonald
> Norm Macdonald Dead: ‘Saturday Night Live’ Alum & Veteran Comic Was 61 – Deadline



Damn, that is way to young.


----------



## Grumpy

RoseRed said:


> Norm MacDonald
> Norm Macdonald Dead: ‘Saturday Night Live’ Alum & Veteran Comic Was 61 – Deadline


Damn, been offline most of the day and just found out about this...I don't know what it was about him but, gawd, he would always crack me up.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Commander Cody, RIP


----------



## black dog

Grumpy said:


> Commander Cody, RIP



Hopefully he caught a ride in his Hot Rod Lincoln.... God Speed, Rockabilly will miss you.


----------



## RoseRed

Tommy Kirk, known for his starring role in Disney classic Old Yeller, dies at 79 | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Grumpy

Colin Powell RIP


----------



## Grumpy

Thelma Lou...RIP

Betty Lynn who played Thelma Lou on The Andy Griffith Show has died (msn.com)


----------



## Kyle

Peter Scolari, ‘Bosom Buddies’ and ‘Newhart’ actor, dead at 66
					

His passing was confirmed by his manager, Ellen Lubin Sanitsky, to Fox News on Friday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## RareBreed

Kyle said:


> Peter Scolari, ‘Bosom Buddies’ and ‘Newhart’ actor, dead at 66
> 
> 
> His passing was confirmed by his manager, Ellen Lubin Sanitsky, to Fox News on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


Husband and I were talking about this. Even after showing him proof, he still swears it was Rick Moranis who was on Bosom Buddies. Rick and Peter don't even remotely look similar.


----------



## Kyle

Graeme Edge, Moody Blues drummer and co-founder, dead at 80
					

The British rock band was inducted into Rock & Roll Hall of Fame in 2018. Their last album was released in 2003.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Tech

Chuck is really gone now.










						Gavan O'Herlihy Dies, Willow, Death Wish 3, Happy Days Star Was 70
					

Irish actor Gavan O'Herlihy, who also played a villain in the James Bond movie Never Say Never Again, has reportedly passed away at the age of 70.




					movieweb.com


----------



## Monello

Sam Huff, legendary Redskin, 87


----------



## Grumpy

Sam Huff was on top of his game when I started following football..It was shocking that he was traded to the Skins in 64, he was still an elite player. Golden days of the Skins were when he, Sonny and Frank announced the games on the radio. I only wish he had retired from broadcasting 2 years earlier than he did, he was obviously sliding into dementia. Like most, he hung around too long and looked a bit foolish his last few years. The radio announcers nowadays are pretty pathetic, IMO.


----------



## Monello

Grumpy said:


> Sam Huff was on top of his game when I started following football..It was shocking that he was traded to the Skins in 64, he was still an elite player. Golden days of the Skins were when he, Sonny and Frank announced the games on the radio. I only wish he had retired from broadcasting 2 years earlier than he did, he was obviously sliding into dementia. Like most, he hung around too long and looked a bit foolish his last few years. The radio announcers nowadays are pretty pathetic, IMO.


Back when Sonny, Sam & Frank called the games, I preferred listening to the games on the radio than watching the TV.  I'd fish St. Mary's lake with a radio in the boat.  A great way to pass an autumn Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Kyle

There were folks who turn the game on the TV and cut the sound and listen to Sunny and see him on the radio instead.


----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> There were folks who turn the game on the TV and cut the sound and listen to Sunny and see him on the radio instead.


The radio broadcast for some reason was behind the TV broadcast by about 3-4 seconds.  Not sure if that is true today but it was years ago.


----------



## Kyle

Monello said:


> The radio broadcast for some reason was behind the TV broadcast by about 3-4 seconds.  Not sure if that is true today but it was years ago.


Don’t know. I haven’t watched football since the mid 90s


----------



## Merlin99

Monello said:


> Back when Sonny, Sam & Frank called the games, I preferred listening to the games on the radio than watching the TV.  I'd fish St. Mary's lake with a radio in the boat.  A great way to pass an autumn Sunday afternoon.


I’m that way with baseball. I’d rather listen to it than watch or attend.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Monello said:


> Back when Sonny, Sam & Frank called the games, I preferred listening to the games on the radio than watching the TV.  I'd fish St. Mary's lake with a radio in the boat.  A great way to pass an autumn Sunday afternoon.


I'd do the same except in Canoe Neck Creek. Fall perch are usually good fighters, too. Now you couldn't pay me to listen. Damn kneelers.


----------



## CPUSA

So, it's a little late, but...








						Susan George Obituary | Susan George Death | Cause of Death
					

Susan George Obituary / Death : We mourn with the family of Susan George, we understand how disheartening they could be right now, so we are sending our thoughts and prayers to the affected ones. S…




					www.theartsofentertainment.com
				




She was Dirty Mary...


----------



## black dog

Monello said:


> Back when Sonny, Sam & Frank called the games, I preferred listening to the games on the radio than watching the TV.  I'd fish St. Mary's lake with a radio in the boat.  A great way to pass an autumn Sunday afternoon.


My dad did the same when he was home working in his shop.
Later he often went to Sonnys Steakhouse in Bethesda...


----------



## Miker/t

Meteorologist Doug Hill, a fixture for more than 3 decades in DC area, dies - WTOP News
					

Doug Hill, a meteorologist in the D.C. area for more than 30 years, died Monday, WJLA said.




					wtop.com


----------



## stgislander

Miker/t said:


> Meteorologist Doug Hill, a fixture for more than 3 decades in DC area, dies - WTOP News
> 
> 
> Doug Hill, a meteorologist in the D.C. area for more than 30 years, died Monday, WJLA said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtop.com


He was a regular fixture in the Piney Point watering holes years back.


----------



## jazz lady

stgislander said:


> He was a regular fixture in the Piney Point watering holes years back.


Yes, he was and will be missed. Fair winds and following seas, Mr. Hill.


----------



## PrchJrkr

GregV814 said:


> He was a PG County POlice Officer before. He used to do "fireside chats" with then Chief John Rhoads in the late 1970s at roll call. He lived in Huntingtown for a while too.


This John Rhoads of which you speak. Did he serve in St Mary's Sheriff's office as well?


----------



## Grumpy

RIP Doug Hill...a fine, fine man.


----------



## Hessian

stgislander said:


> He was a regular fixture in the Piney Point watering holes years back.


Met him personally years ago when he was doing an on-site report at JPPM. Nice guy, smoker,...very smooth presence on the air.


----------



## RoseRed

stgislander said:


> He was a regular fixture in the Piney Point watering holes years back.


I saw him walking along the road to the lighthouse so many years ago.  He waved at me.


----------



## black dog

stgislander said:


> He was a regular fixture in the Piney Point watering holes years back.


I irrigated his house in Dunkirk, Lyons Creek if I remember right, he said he had a weekend home somewhere down near you guys. 
Super nice guy.


----------



## Kyle

Lee Elder, the first Black man to play at the Masters, dead at 87
					

Lee Elder, the first African American golfer to compete in the Masters, died Sunday. He was 87.




					www.foxnews.com
				




Saw him play at Prince Georges Country Club in the early 70s.


----------



## gary_webb

Chief Moose gone at 68.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/obituaries/2021/11/26/charles-moose-dead/


----------



## CPUSA

RoseRed said:


> I saw him walking along the road to the lighthouse so many years ago.  He waved at me.


I saw him at Wawa in PF once after he'd retired. The cashier didn't recognize him. I said he looked familiar and he said he had a face made for radio. I then asked if he was Willard Scott, Jim Cantore, Tupper Shutt, Al Roker...the cashier caught on, but couldn't place him either...Doug just kept grinning more & more. I eventually addressed him as Mr. Hill and then it registered with the kid who he was


----------



## stgislander

CPUSA said:


> I saw him at Wawa in PF once after he'd retired. The cashier didn't recognize him. I said he looked familiar and he said he had a face made for radio. I then asked if he was Willard Scott, Jim Cantore, Tupper Shutt, Al Roker...the cashier caught on, but couldn't place him either...Doug just kept grinning more & more. I eventually addressed him as Mr. Hill and then it registered with the kid who he was


Al Roker!


----------



## RoseRed

Humans of Calvert County: Doug Hill - The Southern Maryland Chronicle


----------



## RoseRed

*EDDIE MEKKACARMINE FROM 'LAVERNE & SHIRLEY'DEAD AT 69*
'Laverne & Shirley' Star Eddie Mekka, Played Carmine, Dead at 69 (tmz.com)


----------



## Miker/t

Longtime GOP senator and presidential candidate Bob Dole dead at 98
					

Former Senate Majority Leader Bob Dole died Sunday morning at age 98 after he was treated for lung cancer earlier this year.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## gemma_rae

Rest in peace Senator Dole.


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> *EDDIE MEKKACARMINE FROM 'LAVERNE & SHIRLEY'DEAD AT 69*
> 'Laverne & Shirley' Star Eddie Mekka, Played Carmine, Dead at 69 (tmz.com)



You know I'd go from rags to riches...


----------



## Bann

RIP Bob Dole.


----------



## GregV814

Lee  Elder, golfer


----------



## Kyle

Last of WWII ‘Band of Brothers’ Officer Edward Shames Dies at 99










						Last of WWII 'Band of Brothers' Officer Edward Shames Dies at 99
					

Col. Edward Shames, final surviving member of the World War II parachute infantry regiment known as the "Band of Brothers," died Friday.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## UglyBear

Bann said:


> RIP Bob Dole.


Senator Dole was a great man.  The height of his political career was before I was aware of politics, so didn’t know much about him at the time.

I did meet him once in person — it was a nice sunny day, and he was just sitting in a comfy chair on the Mall by the WWII memorial, chatting with people who stopped by.  He happily let our baby sit on his lap to take a picture, asked the baby’s name, said some nice things.
  That must have been what, five or six years ago? So he must have been 93?  And he was sharp, coherent, and very pleasant.  Just sitting, chatting, enjoying a glorious sunny day and being nice to people.


----------



## Miker/t

Al Unser, a four-time winner of Indianapolis 500, dies at 82 - WTOP News
					

Al Unser, one of only four drivers to win the Indianapolis 500 a record four times, died Thursday following a long illness. He was 82.




					wtop.com


----------



## kom526

Demaryius Thomas









						Demaryius Thomas, ex-Broncos star wide receiver, dead at 33
					

Demaryius Thomas, a former Pro Bowl wide receiver and Super Bowl champion with the Denver Broncos, has reportedly died. He was 33.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Kyle

Miker/t said:


> Al Unser, a four-time winner of Indianapolis 500, dies at 82 - WTOP News
> 
> 
> Al Unser, one of only four drivers to win the Indianapolis 500 a record four times, died Thursday following a long illness. He was 82.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtop.com


Bobby Unser just died a few months ago too.


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> Bobby Unser just died a few months ago too.



The streets of Avon, IN are much safer now with Al gone....


----------



## StadEMS3

Mike Nesmith of the Monkeys dead at 78









						Michael Nesmith, Monkees Singer-Songwriter, Dead at 78
					

“With infinite love we announce that Michael Nesmith has passed away this morning in his home, surrounded by family, peacefully and of natural causes,” his family said in a statement




					www.rollingstone.com


----------



## Kyle




----------



## kom526

StadEMS3 said:


> Mike Nesmith of the Monkeys dead at 78
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Nesmith, Monkees Singer-Songwriter, Dead at 78
> 
> 
> “With infinite love we announce that Michael Nesmith has passed away this morning in his home, surrounded by family, peacefully and of natural causes,” his family said in a statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rollingstone.com


Greaat song here:


----------



## stgislander

StadEMS3 said:


> Mike Nesmith of the Monkeys dead at 78
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Nesmith, Monkees Singer-Songwriter, Dead at 78
> 
> 
> “With infinite love we announce that Michael Nesmith has passed away this morning in his home, surrounded by family, peacefully and of natural causes,” his family said in a statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rollingstone.com


----------



## GregV814

the last train to Clarksville.

Odd, though,  that the best two Beatles died first, same holds true for the Made for TV Monkees.


----------



## vraiblonde

Now Micky is the only Monkee left.


----------



## Monello

vraiblonde said:


> Now Micky is the only Monkee left.


Did Lancelot die?


----------



## Kyle

Monello said:


> Did Lancelot dies?


C.H.U.M.P. was responsible.


----------



## Bann

My favorite Monkee.  

Vrai and I had great fun singing The Monkees song "I'm a Believer" at Karaoke at the VFW in Panama City Beach when i visited in August. Then later, I ran up and joined two mens (whom my cousin, Tim knew) when they were singing "Last Train to Clarksville".    fun-fun!


----------



## HemiHauler

StadEMS3 said:


> Mike Nesmith of the Monkeys dead at 78
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Nesmith, Monkees Singer-Songwriter, Dead at 78
> 
> 
> “With infinite love we announce that Michael Nesmith has passed away this morning in his home, surrounded by family, peacefully and of natural causes,” his family said in a statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rollingstone.com



Damn! We just saw Michael in NYC about six weeks ago.


----------



## jazz lady

Anne Rice, author of gothic novels, dead at 80 | Fox News 



> Anne Rice, the gothic novelist widely known for her bestselling novel "Interview with the Vampire," died late Saturday at the age of 80.
> 
> Rice died due to complications from a stroke, her son Christopher Rice announced on her Facebook page and his Twitter page.


----------



## RoseRed

Bernie Fowler









						Former Calvert Commissioner, Maryland Senator Bernie Fowler Sr. Passes Away At 97 - The BayNet
					

A family member of Bernie Fowler Sr. recently posted on social media to announce the passing this morning of former Calvert County Commissioner and a Maryland State Senator. He was 97 years old.




					www.thebaynet.com


----------



## spr1975wshs

StadEMS3 said:


> Mike Nesmith of the Monkeys dead at 78
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Nesmith, Monkees Singer-Songwriter, Dead at 78
> 
> 
> “With infinite love we announce that Michael Nesmith has passed away this morning in his home, surrounded by family, peacefully and of natural causes,” his family said in a statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rollingstone.com


Anita and I saw them on their reunion tour in the mid-80's at the baseball stadium in Omaha, NE. The opening act was Weird Al.
Heckuva good show, The guys worked the crowd and were very tight in their musicianship.


----------



## Miker/t

'Chitty Chitty Bang Bang' star Sally Ann Howes dead at 91
					

Born in London in 1930, Howes started her career as a child actor.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Merlin99

Richard Marcinko the original seal team six. The inventor of the HALO jump (jump from a couple of miles up and pop the chute at a hundred feet).
He might be dead, but I’d bet he could still kill you.








						Richard Marcinko, first commanding officer of Seal Team 6, dies on Christmas
					

Richard “Dick” Marcinko, who was the first commanding officer of U.S. Navy SEAL Team 6, died Saturday at the age of 81, according to an announcement from his son.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## PJay

Kyle said:


> Last of WWII ‘Band of Brothers’ Officer Edward Shames Dies at 99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last of WWII 'Band of Brothers' Officer Edward Shames Dies at 99
> 
> 
> Col. Edward Shames, final surviving member of the World War II parachute infantry regiment known as the "Band of Brothers," died Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com



Just now learning of this.

Lost count how many times I have watched Band of Brothers. At the beginning of each episode Edward and others spoke. What they went through for us is unimaginable.

I wish I could have met them to thank them.

RIP


----------



## Louise

Merlin99 said:


> Richard Marcinko the original seal team six. The inventor of the HALO jump (jump from a couple of miles up and pop the chute at a hundred feet).
> He might be dead, but I’d bet he could still kill you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Marcinko, first commanding officer of Seal Team 6, dies on Christmas
> 
> 
> Richard “Dick” Marcinko, who was the first commanding officer of U.S. Navy SEAL Team 6, died Saturday at the age of 81, according to an announcement from his son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com



RIP, brave patriot.  I wish I could have thanked him for his service.  I hope he didn’t serve in vain.. God bless the USA.


----------



## jazz lady

Desmond Tutu, South African equality activist, dead at 90 | Fox News 



> JOHANNESBURG — Desmond Tutu, South Africa’s Nobel Peace Prize-winning activist for racial justice and LGBT rights and retired Anglican Archbishop of Cape Town, has died, South African President Cyril Ramaphosa announced Sunday. He was 90.
> 
> An uncompromising foe of apartheid — South Africa’s brutal regime of oppression against the Black majority — Tutu worked tirelessly, though non-violently, for its downfall.
> 
> The buoyant, blunt-spoken clergyman used his pulpit as the first Black bishop of Johannesburg and later Archbishop of Cape Town as well as frequent public demonstrations to galvanize public opinion against racial inequity both at home and globally.


----------



## DaSDGuy

John Madden. 85 years old


----------



## Grumpy

Hated him as the Raiders coach back in the day, but then I got to know him through his color broadcasting. No color commentator comes close to him in todays game, he was one of a kind. Even tho his act got old in the later years, he always brought a smile.


----------



## PrchJrkr

I couldn't stand to listen to Madden myself. Some people just sound like slobs. I never knew he was a coach. I always wondered why he was chosen to be a broadcaster.  R.I.P.


----------



## Grumpy

Harry Reid...burn in hell


----------



## NextJen

Grumpy said:


> Harry Reid...burn in hell


Just saw that news. I won’t be shedding any tears.


----------



## Bann

Grumpy said:


> Harry Reid...burn in hell


My words were "insipid azzhole"


----------



## Ken King

Grumpy said:


> Harry Reid...burn in hell


"Lets go Nancy!!!!"


----------



## Bann

Ken King said:


> "Lets go Nancy!!!!"


  I was washing up dishes when the news of Harry Reid came on the news.  My next thoughts were - wonder how long it will be for Nancy and/or 
Steny?!


----------



## PrchJrkr

Grumpy said:


> Harry Reid...


----------



## FettZilla

Rest in Peace, John Madden.








						NFL great, broadcast icon John Madden dies at 85
					

Hall of Fame coach-turned-broadcaster John Madden, whose exuberant calls combined with simple explanations provided a weekly soundtrack to NFL games for three decades, died Tuesday morning. He was 85.




					www.espn.com


----------



## jrt_ms1995

GregV814 said:


> Okay, let us not lower ourselves to the celebration on the passing of Mr. Reid... C'om on man, it's the thing.
> In honor and respect of our fallen fellow statesman, let us take a moment to ummmm...think about Hostess pumpkin spice cupcakes with the swirly icing.
> I have chiseled out a fine statue of Mr. Reid. It will be prominently displayed on the bannister at the North Beach boardwalk next to the homage to Sue Kullen...


Bravo! I cannot think of a better use for pumpkin spice anything.


----------



## Monello

GregV814 said:


> Okay, let us not lower ourselves to the celebration on the passing of Mr. Reid... C'om on man, it's the thing.
> In honor and respect of our fallen fellow statesman, let us take a moment to ummmm...think about Hostess pumpkin spice cupcakes with the swirly icing.
> I have chiseled out a fine statue of Mr. Reid. It will be prominently displayed on the bannister at the North Beach boardwalk next to the homage to Sue Kullen...


Twice a day I knock out a sculpture in obama's honor.  On a rare day I might produce 3 of them.


----------



## Merlin99

Monello said:


> Twice a day I knock out a sculpture in obama's honor.  On a rare day I might produce 3 of them.


whole lot of fiber.


----------



## CRHS89

I just read that Betty White died. Just days before her 100th birthday. RIP Ms. White.


----------



## RoseRed

No!!!!   









						Betty White, TV Icon, Dead at 99
					

Legendary TV star Betty White has died at age 99.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sneakers

Thank You, Betty.  RIP.


----------



## DoWhat

CRHS89 said:


> I just read that Betty White died. Just days before her 100th birthday. RIP Ms. White.


Sad news.








						Betty White, trailblazing TV star and cultural icon, dead at 99
					

The trailblazing television star’s career saw her go from unforgettable roles on “The Golden Girls” and “The Mary Tyler Moore Show” to becoming a cultural icon.




					pagesix.com


----------



## GregV814

Finally back with Alan Ludden...such a nice, warm woman....


----------



## Bann

One of the grand dames of comedy - I loved her so!   Betty White - a true badass woman, and what a great legacy she leaves.

She had such a zest for life - was so much fun, a spicy sense of humor, was gorgeous and always a lady!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RIP Betty White - what a great run you had!


----------



## ontheriver

RIP Betty.  Thanks for all the laughs.


----------



## Kyle

She was priceless in both Lake Placid and the proposal.


----------



## kwillia

2021 be like “Hold my beer…”.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> She was priceless in both Lake Placid and the proposal.


Also in Off Their Rockers.


----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> She was priceless in both Lake Placid and the proposal.


I was just going to say The Proposal.  One of her best supporting roles.


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> Also in Off Their Rockers.


I forgot about those. Thanks for the reminder.

They were great.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> I forgot about those. Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> They were great.


Right!?!  My cats would give me the stink eye when I disturbed their sleep by laughing out loud!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## kwillia

stgislander said:


> I was just going to say The Proposal.  One of her best supporting roles.


Just found it on Amazon Prime. Leaves prime at midnight!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Sidney Poitier









						Sidney Poitier, Oscar-winning actor, dead at 94
					

The star's death was confirmed to Fox News on Friday by the Bahamian Ministry of Foreign Affairs Office.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## stgislander

RoseRed said:


> Sidney Poitier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidney Poitier, Oscar-winning actor, dead at 94
> 
> 
> The star's death was confirmed to Fox News on Friday by the Bahamian Ministry of Foreign Affairs Office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


They call me Mister Tibbs!


----------



## Ken King

stgislander said:


> They call me Mister Tibbs!


Guess who won't be coming to dinner!


----------



## Monello

stgislander said:


> They call me Mister Tibbs!


Not anymore.


----------



## smdavis65

Bob Saget









						Comedian Bob Saget Dead at 65, Found in Orlando Hotel Room
					

Comedian Bob Saget is dead at 65 after being found in an Orlando hotel room.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Grumpy

Dobie Gillis / Dwayne Hickman pictured here with Maynard G. Krebs








						Dwayne Hickman, Actor and Star of ‘The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis,’ Dies at 87
					

Dwayne Bernard Hickman, an actor, producer and television director best known for his starring role in the 1950s and ’60s sitcom “The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis,” died of complications related to Parkinson’s disease on Sunday. He was 87 years old. Hickman’s death was confirmed to Variety by the...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sneakers

@Gilligan looked SO much better back then than he does now....


----------



## black dog

Bob Sacket... Dead at 65.


----------



## GregV814

Football GREAT Don Maynard...


----------



## TPD

Michael Jackson needs to be removed from the obituaries.


----------



## Grumpy

Ronnie Spector, Girl Group Icon and Leader of the Ronettes, Dies at 78
					

Ronnie Spector, whose hard-edged yet tremulous voice soared on the Ronettes’ girl-group hits of the early ‘60s, died on Wednesday of cancer. She was 78. “Our beloved earth angel, Ronnie, peac…




					variety.com


----------



## Monello

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 161968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronnie Spector, Girl Group Icon and Leader of the Ronettes, Dies at 78
> 
> 
> Ronnie Spector, whose hard-edged yet tremulous voice soared on the Ronettes’ girl-group hits of the early ‘60s, died on Wednesday of cancer. She was 78. “Our beloved earth angel, Ronnie, peac…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com


She must have been very intelligent.  She has an enormous noggin.


----------



## Grumpy

Monello said:


> She must have been very intelligent.  She has an enormous noggin.


----------



## GURPS

*Rock legend Meat Loaf dead at 74*




Queue the Rocky Horror

Meat Loaf Died Memes


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Merlin99

GURPS said:


>



No more paradise by the dashboard lights


----------



## Monello

GURPS said:


> *Rock legend Meat Loaf dead at 74*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queue the Rocky Horror
> 
> Meat Loaf Died Memes


Don't be sad.


----------



## beachcat

Meatloaf.


----------



## Miker/t

Louie Anderson, comic, Emmy winner for ‘Baskets,’ dies at 68 - WTOP News
					

LOS ANGELES (AP) — Louie Anderson, whose four-decade career as a comedian and actor included his unlikely, Emmy-winning performance as mom to twin adult sons in the TV series “Baskets,” died Friday.




					wtop.com


----------



## RoseRed

Louie Anderson 









						Comedian Louie Anderson dead at 68 — Fox News
					

Comedian and actor Louie Anderson, whose career spanned more than four decades, has died. He was 68. Anderson was known for his performance in the TV series "Baskets." He was a familiar face elsewhere on TV, including as host of a revival of the game show "Family Feud" from 1999 to 2002,




					apple.news


----------



## Kyle

Loved his stand up routines.


----------



## Monello

beachcat said:


> Meatloaf.


None of the kids at school are wishing that they were him.

He's having 1 of those new age burials. Let mother nature do the rest.


----------



## vraiblonde

GURPS said:


> *Rock legend Meat Loaf dead at 74*




Oh no!   

But I have to say it:

Meat Loaf again??


----------



## Monello

vraiblonde said:


> Oh no!
> 
> But I have to say it:
> 
> Meat Loaf again??


You think it's cold & lonely where he's going?


----------



## vraiblonde

Monello said:


> You think it's cold & lonely where he's going?



Let me sleep on it....


----------



## Kyle

Every hero was once,
every villain was once,
just a boy with a bad attitude.


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> Loved his stand up routines.



He was funny mf... Remember his whale impression...
God Speed Louie.....


----------



## jrt_ms1995

vraiblonde said:


> Let me sleep on it....


Will we get an answer in the morning?


----------



## Tech




----------



## jazz lady

Howard Hesseman, 'WKRP in Cincinnati' Star, Dies at 81 (msn.com) 

Rest in peace, Dr. Johnny Fever.


----------



## Kyle

*Booger!*


----------



## GURPS

Fox News Channel original Jim Angle dead at 75​


----------



## PJay

smdavis65 said:


> Bob Saget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comedian Bob Saget Dead at 65, Found in Orlando Hotel Room
> 
> 
> Comedian Bob Saget is dead at 65 after being found in an Orlando hotel room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


One doctor said his head trauma appeared consistent with taking a baseball bat to the skull or falling 20 to 30 feet.









						Bob Saget's autopsy report reveals more severe injuries than believed
					

Health experts are demanding answers about the cause of Bob Saget's death after an autopsy report found his injuries more significant than initially believed.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## stgislander

Ivan Reitman


----------



## Kyle




----------



## NextJen

Kyle said:


> View attachment 162604


Barnacles!


----------



## Bann

GURPS said:


> Fox News Channel original Jim Angle dead at 75​


wow - didn't realize he was that old.


----------



## GURPS

Neither Did I ...... 
I don't watch Fox News anymore ... but during the Obama Administration Jim was a fixture on the nightly;y news


----------



## Grumpy

Dead at 74...









						P. J. O'Rourke - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Monello

Great Redskins receiver Charley Taylor, 80.  Renaming the team the commanders probably did him in.


----------



## Kyle

Bob Beckel, former co-host of 'The Five,' dead at 73

The Democratic strategist was a founding co-host of the long-running Fox News show









						Bob Beckel, former co-host of 'The Five,' dead at 73
					

The Democratic strategist is survived by his two children.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Monello

Gail Halvorsen, 101.  The Berlin candy bomber.



> U.S. military pilot Gail S. Halvorsen — known as the “Candy Bomber” for his candy airdrops during the Berlin airlift after World War II ended — has died at age 101.











						'Candy Bomber' who dropped sweets during Berlin airlift dies
					

U.S. military pilot Gail S. Halvorsen — known as the “Candy Bomber” for his candy airdrops during the Berlin airlift after World War II ended — has died at age 101.  Halvorsen died Wednesday following a brief illness in his home state of Utah, surrounded by most of his children, James Stewart...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## DaSDGuy

Gary Brooker, the Procol Harum frontman who sang one of the 1960s' most enduring hits, “A Whiter Shade of Pale,” has died. He was 76


----------



## PJay

Rich Higgins


----------



## DaSDGuy

Mark Lanegan, a singer for Screaming Trees and Queens of the Stone Age and an integral part of the 1980s and 1990s grunge scene in the Pacific Northwest, died on Tuesday at his home in Killarney, Ireland. He was 57.


----------



## Dakota

Sally Kellerman, Hot Lips Houlihan in ‘M*A*S*H,’ Dies at 84​








						Sally Kellerman, Hot Lips Houlihan in ‘M*A*S*H,’ Dies at 84
					

The Oscar-nominated actress and singer also starred in 'Back to School' opposite Rodney Dangerfield and on 'Maron.'




					www.hollywoodreporter.com
				




Loretta Swit was hot lips - so I thought they got this confused but apparently, Sally played "hot lips" in the 1970's film not the TV version.  Crazy, both her and Swit are 84 years old.​










						Sally Kellerman, original Hot Lips from ‘M*A*S*H,’ dead at 84
					

The raspy-voiced beauty famously appeared in M*A*S*H as well as the 1986 comedy “Back to School,” opposite Rodney Dangerfield.




					nypost.com


----------



## kwillia

Dakota said:


> Sally Kellerman, Hot Lips Houlihan in ‘M*A*S*H,’ Dies at 84​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Kellerman, Hot Lips Houlihan in ‘M*A*S*H,’ Dies at 84
> 
> 
> The Oscar-nominated actress and singer also starred in 'Back to School' opposite Rodney Dangerfield and on 'Maron.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hollywoodreporter.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loretta Swit was hot lips - so I thought they got this confused but apparently, Sally played "hot lips" in the 1970's film not the TV version.  Crazy, both her and Swit are 84 years old.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Kellerman, original Hot Lips from ‘M*A*S*H,’ dead at 84
> 
> 
> The raspy-voiced beauty famously appeared in M*A*S*H as well as the 1986 comedy “Back to School,” opposite Rodney Dangerfield.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com



The movie came first...


----------



## Dakota

kwillia said:


> The movie came first...



  I would recognize Swit as _hotlips_ before I'd recognize Kellerman so I was completely confused for a minute!!!


----------



## Merlin99

I remember her more for “Back to School” with Rodney Dangerfield. I thought she was hot then.


----------



## black dog

Merlin99 said:


> I remember her more for “Back to School” with Rodney Dangerfield. I thought she was hot then.


She had a pretty nice ass on Mash with the shower tent scene.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Dakota said:


> I would recognize Swit as _hotlips_ before I'd recognize Kellerman so I was completely confused for a minute!!!


Ms Swit is 84 now.


----------



## Miker/t

Former DC news anchor Renee Poussaint dies at 77 - WTOP News
					

One of the D.C. area’s pioneering news women has died. Renee Poussaint, a former WJLA anchor, died Saturday at the age of 77.




					wtop.com


----------



## Kyle

Farrah Forke, Who Played a Helicopter Pilot on ‘Wings,’ Dies at 54
					

Forke played Alex Lambert on three seasons of the popular sitcom, a fixture of the NBC schedule in the 1990s.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## RoseRed

William Hurt









						Actor William Hurt dead at 71
					

William Hurt, whose laconic charisma and self-assured subtlety as an actor made him one of the 1980s foremost leading men in movies such as “Broadcast News," “Body Heat” and “The Big Chill,” has died. He was 71.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## DoWhat

Pat Goss
Goss Garage








						Legendary 'MotorWeek' TV mechanic Pat Goss dead at 80
					

TV mechanic Patt Goss of "MotorWeek" died Saturday, March 19, at age 77. His Goss' Garage segment had been a fixture of the show since 1981.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Kyle

DoWhat said:


> Pat Goss
> Goss Garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legendary 'MotorWeek' TV mechanic Pat Goss dead at 80
> 
> 
> TV mechanic Patt Goss of "MotorWeek" died Saturday, March 19, at age 77. His Goss' Garage segment had been a fixture of the show since 1981.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


Used to listen to his radio show on Saturdays back in the 90s.


----------



## HemiHauler

DoWhat said:


> Pat Goss
> Goss Garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legendary 'MotorWeek' TV mechanic Pat Goss dead at 80
> 
> 
> TV mechanic Patt Goss of "MotorWeek" died Saturday, March 19, at age 77. His Goss' Garage segment had been a fixture of the show since 1981.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com



Damn! RIP, Pat.

Loved his shows - he didn't suffer fools gladly, particularly those who waited more than 3,000 miles to change spent oil NO MATTER what the owner manual said.


----------



## RoseRed

Madeleine Albright, 1st female US secretary of state, dies at 84
					

Madeleine Albright, a child refugee from Nazi- and then Soviet-dominated Eastern Europe who rose to become the first female secretary of state, has died at age 84.




					www.fox5dc.com


----------



## stgislander

RoseRed said:


> Madeleine Albright, 1st female US secretary of state, dies at 84
> 
> 
> Madeleine Albright, a child refugee from Nazi- and then Soviet-dominated Eastern Europe who rose to become the first female secretary of state, has died at age 84.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fox5dc.com


That's weird.  They spelled COVID "c a n c e r."


----------



## DaSDGuy

Foo Fighters drummer Taylor Hawkins dead at 50


----------



## DaSDGuy

Tom Parker of the band The Wanted has died. He was 33.


----------



## Merlin99

DaSDGuy said:


> Foo Fighters drummer Taylor Hawkins dead at 50


Apparently with a buttload of drugs in his system.


----------



## itsbob

Merlin99 said:


> Apparently with a buttload of drugs in his system.


They're more effective when taken that way..


----------



## Kyle

itsbob said:


> They're more effective when taken that way..
> 
> 
> Merlin99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently with a buttload of drugs in his system.
Click to expand...

That's the #1 way musicians die, isn't it?


----------



## Miker/t

Estelle Harris, ‘Seinfeld’ and ‘Toy Story’ actor, dies at 93 - WTOP News
					

Estelle Harris, who hollered her way into TV history as George Costanza’s short-fused mother on “Seinfeld” and voiced Mrs. Potato Head in the “Toy Story” franchise, has died. She was 93.




					wtop.com


----------



## Miker/t

‘Convoy’ singer C.W. McCall dead at 93 after cancer battle, son says
					

Country singer C.W. McCall, known for his 1976 truck driver smash hit “Convoy,” has died at the age of 93.




					nypost.com


----------



## PrchJrkr

He crashed the gate, doing 98 and said, "Let them truckers roll! 10-4"


----------



## GregV814

can someone PLEASE explain to me why the local disc jockeys are weeping over the "tragic loss" of that FooFoo drummer?
An icon?? his influence on the world of music? a show in his honor???


----------



## Monello

Miker/t said:


> Estelle Harris, ‘Seinfeld’ and ‘Toy Story’ actor, dies at 93 - WTOP News
> 
> 
> Estelle Harris, who hollered her way into TV history as George Costanza’s short-fused mother on “Seinfeld” and voiced Mrs. Potato Head in the “Toy Story” franchise, has died. She was 93.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtop.com





Miker/t said:


> ‘Convoy’ singer C.W. McCall dead at 93 after cancer battle, son says
> 
> 
> Country singer C.W. McCall, known for his 1976 truck driver smash hit “Convoy,” has died at the age of 93.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


93 is the new 27.


----------



## mitzi

GregV814 said:


> can someone PLEASE explain to me why the local disc jockeys are weeping over the "tragic loss" of that FooFoo drummer?
> An icon?? his influence on the world of music? a show in his honor???



Maybe they recognize a good musician more than you do.


----------



## PrchJrkr




----------



## itsbob

mitzi said:


> Maybe they recognize a good musician more than you do.


Musician?  I thought he was a drummer!?


----------



## mitzi

Bruce Johnson, WUSA9 journalist/reporter


----------



## Tech

Bobby Rydell 
No more Wildwood Days because he doesn't have A Lot of Living to Do.


----------



## Monello

Dwayne Haskins, 24  Redskin's first round draft pick in 2019.









						Steelers' Haskins dies after being struck by truck
					

Steelers QB Dwayne Haskins died after being struck by a dump truck. He was 24. Haskins was a first-round draft pick of the Commanders in 2019 after a standout season at Ohio State.




					www.espn.com
				






> Pittsburgh Steelers quarterback Dwayne Haskins died this weekend when he was struck by a vehicle, his agent Cedric Saunders told ESPN's Adam Schefter. Haskins was 24 years old.
> 
> Haskins was training in South Florida with other Steelers quarterbacks, running backs and wide receivers. He was killed Saturday morning when he got struck by a vehicle.


----------



## RoseRed

Gilbert Gottfried









						Comedy Legend Gilbert Gottfried Dead At 67
					

Comedy legend Gilbert Gottfried has died at 67 years old after a long illness.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> Gilbert Gottfried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comedy Legend Gilbert Gottfried Dead At 67
> 
> 
> Comedy legend Gilbert Gottfried has died at 67 years old after a long illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Damn, he was a good comedian with an annoying voice.  Only 67.  RIP.


----------



## Monello

jazz lady said:


> Damn, he was a good comedian with an annoying voice.  Only 67.  RIP.


You & I must have a different definition of the word good.


----------



## Sneakers

Ol' squinty eyes....


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Damn, he was a good comedian with an annoying voice.  Only 67.  RIP.


Young.


----------



## DaSDGuy

jazz lady said:


> Damn, he was a good comedian with an annoying voice.  Only 67.  RIP.


Played a good annoying duck


----------



## HemiHauler

Interestingly, the man with the most annoying voice in Hollywood on the planet had one of the most interesting podcasts out there.


----------



## gemma_rae

HemiHauler said:


> Interestingly, the man with the most annoying voice in Hollywood on the planet had one of the most interesting podcasts out there.


What was that joke he told about your family? Oh yeah, The Aristocrats!


----------



## mitzi

itsbob said:


> Musician?  I thought he was a drummer!?


Drummers aren't musicians?


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Hank said:


> Who's Next?
> 
> My pick is Ms. Lohan


Still hanging ‘round; sober enough to do commercials now!


----------



## Miker/t

Longtime NBC Washington anchor Wendy Rieger dies after fight with cancer - WTOP News
					

Wendy Rieger, who was the longtime anchor at NBC Washington until her retirement last year, has died.




					wtop.com


----------



## beachcat

Miker/t said:


> Longtime NBC Washington anchor Wendy Rieger dies after fight with cancer - WTOP News
> 
> 
> Wendy Rieger, who was the longtime anchor at NBC Washington until her retirement last year, has died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtop.com


oh wow. i really liked her.


----------



## Bann

beachcat said:


> oh wow. i really liked her.


Me, too, though I haven't watched local network news for quite some time. I only watch when there's a local story I am interested or when there's severe weather  (and NBC4 has always been my channel of choice)


----------



## Monello

A nice tribute to her.


----------



## GregV814

Seinfeld’s TV mom dead at 93: Liz Sheridan was also James Dean’s lover
					

Sheridan, who was born in New York, played the overprotective mom Helen Seinfeld in 21 episodes of “Seinfeld” from 1990 to 1998.




					nypost.com


----------



## Bann

Monello said:


> A nice tribute to her.


----------



## DoWhat

Miker/t said:


> Longtime NBC Washington anchor Wendy Rieger dies after fight with cancer - WTOP News
> 
> 
> Wendy Rieger, who was the longtime anchor at NBC Washington until her retirement last year, has died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtop.com


Wow.
I always had a crush on her.
Supposedly she loved to have a good time.
I will never forget watching News 4 during a hurricane while she was at Ocean City broadcasting the news from a hotel room.
Drunk off her ass and I wanted to be there.


----------



## Bann

Jim Vance, George Michael, Wendy Rieger.  All my favorites on NBC4 back in the day!


----------



## DaSDGuy

Montreal Canadians icon Guy Lafleur died at the age of 70, his sister Lise LaFleur announced Friday.

Back in the day when athletes just played the games.


----------



## Monello

DaSDGuy said:


> Back in the day when athletes just played the games.


"Republicans buy sneakers too".


----------



## DaSDGuy

Daryle Lamonica, the deep-throwing quarterback who won an AFL Player of the Year award and led the Raiders to their first Super Bowl appearance, has died. He was 80.


----------



## Miker/t

Earth, Wind and Fire saxophonist Andrew Woolfolk dead at 71: 'See you on the other side, my friend'
					

Andrew Woolfolk, a longtime saxophonist for Earth, Wind & Fire, has died at 71. Bandmember Philip J. Bailey announced his death on Monday, April 26.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Ken King

Naomi Judd, dead at 76.  Didn't know she was that old.


----------



## RoseRed

Ken King said:


> Naomi Judd, dead at 76.  Didn't know she was that old.


Died from mental illness.  Odd.


----------



## mitzi

RoseRed said:


> Died from mental illness.  Odd.



I watched an interview a few years ago with them. It was discussed she had debilitating severe depression for many years. I can't remember everything that was said. I wish I could go back and see it but I can't remember who even did the interview.


----------



## RoseRed

mitzi said:


> I watched an interview a few years ago with them. It was discussed she had debilitating severe depression for many years. I can't remember everything that was said. I wish I could go back and see it but I can't remember who even did the interview.


Can you find it on YouTube?


----------



## DoWhat

RoseRed said:


> Died from mental illness.  Odd.


Dementia?
Sad.


----------



## RoseRed

DoWhat said:


> Dementia?
> Sad.


Perhaps.


----------



## Tech

DoWhat said:


> Dementia?
> Sad.


She just sang at the CMT music awards and was planning to tour this fall.


----------



## DoWhat

> Why did Naomi Judd stop singing?
> 
> 
> The Judds stopped recording in 1991 after *doctors diagnosed Naomi Judd with hepatitis*, WTVF reported. They had announced a farewell tour, the first by The Judds in more than a decade, Variety reported.


----------



## rio

DoWhat said:


> Wow.
> I always had a crush on her.
> Supposedly she loved to have a good time.
> I will never forget watching News 4 during a hurricane while she was at Ocean City broadcasting the news from a hotel room.
> Drunk off her ass and I wanted to be there.


My brother's best friend dated her in the late 90s.  She was like 15 years older than him. Said he had a blast for awhile. He met her when he worked as a camera man for NBC.


----------



## DoWhat

rio said:


> My brother's best friend dated her in the late 90s.  She was like 15 years older than him. Said he had a blast for awhile. He met her when he worked as a camera man for NBC.


Wow.
Naomi, Wynonna or Ashley?


----------



## DoWhat

DoWhat said:


> Wow.
> Naomi, Wynonna or Ashley?


Oops wrong tread.


----------



## HemiHauler

DoWhat said:


> Dementia?
> Sad.



Close enough.

She was a registered Republican.


----------



## rio

DoWhat said:


> Oops wrong tread.


 Sorry  I went back a bit!


----------



## phreddyp

HemiHauler said:


> Close enough.
> 
> She was a registered Republican.


Then it wasn't dementia that much is certain. Sorry


----------



## mitzi

RoseRed said:


> Can you find it on YouTube?


----------



## Ken King

HemiHauler said:


> She was a registered Republican.


That spawned that "nasty" Democrat Ashley.  Can you imagine dealing with that for so many years (likely the real reason for her mental issues).


----------



## Kyle

Ken King said:


> That spawned that "nasty" Democrat Ashley.  Can you imagine dealing with that for so many years (likely the real reason for her mental issues).


Ashley is in the “danger zone“on the hot crazy scale.


----------



## Ken King

Kyle said:


> Ashley is in the “danger zone“on the hot crazy scale.


Exponentially beyond.


----------



## gary_webb

HemiHauler said:


> Close enough.
> 
> She was a registered Republican.


_*Thank you for visiting the 2022 US Registry of Worthless Azztards, the results are as follows:

#9. HemiHauler.
*_
*There are no links. Our fact checkers have deemed it illegitimate and missing.*


----------



## RareBreed

Just watched the replay of The Judds being inducted into the Country Hall of Fame. What the heck happened to Ashley's face? That can't be natural. She used to be pretty and now she looks so plastic.


----------



## Bann

RareBreed said:


> Just watched the replay of The Judds being inducted into the Country Hall of Fame. What the heck happened to Ashley's face? That can't be natural. She used to be pretty and now she looks so plastic.


I saw a 1 minute clip/soundbite and wowsa.  She's got so much botox in that face!   I don't think I can even watch the whole segment when it comes on. Good lort!


----------



## RareBreed

Bann said:


> I saw a 1 minute clip/soundbite and wowsa.  She's got so much botox in that face!   I don't think I can even watch the whole segment when it comes on. Good lort!


Apparently it's from long term steroid use. It's called "moon face". Naomi suffered from it too.


----------



## Ken King

Bann said:


> I saw a 1 minute clip/soundbite and wowsa.  She's got so much botox in that face!   I don't think I can even watch the whole segment when it comes on. Good lort!


Getting a head-start with the embalming process.


----------



## HemiHauler

Spinal Tap drummer Mick Shrimpton of Spinal Tap dies. No word on the cause of death, but I hear rumors it was from spontaneous combustion.









						Spinal Tap drummer Ric Parnell dead at 70
					

The British musician best known for playing drummer Mick Shrimpton in “This Is Spinal Tap” has died at age 70.




					nypost.com


----------



## Kyle

Country icon Naomi Judd died by suicide following longtime mental health struggle: report
					

The country legend took her own life on Saturday, multiple sources confirmed to People magazine. A rep for Judd told Fox News Digital on Monday: “There is an investigation by law enforcement and the coroner’s office.”




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## PrchJrkr

Mickey Gilley, country music legend, dead at 86
					

Country music legend Mickey Gilley has passed away at 86.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Monello

PrchJrkr said:


> Mickey Gilley, country music legend, dead at 86
> 
> 
> Country music legend Mickey Gilley has passed away at 86.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


His suits are very popular with the prepper crowd.


----------



## Kyle

Fred Ward, actor in 'Tremors' and 'Short Cuts,' dead at 79
					

The Golden Globe-winning actor Fred Ward passed away on May 8 at the age of 79. He was best known for roles in the films "Tremors," "Short Cuts," and "The Right Stuff," as well as TV shows including "Grey's Anatomy" and "True Detective."




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## black dog

God Speed Remo Williams............


----------



## stgislander

black dog said:


> God Speed Remo Williams............


There should have been a sequel.


----------



## Monello

Kevin Samuels, 53.  Life coach.  If keeping it real was personified, it's him.


----------



## black dog

stgislander said:


> There should have been a sequel.


THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN AWESOME!!!!

 You must run fast......


----------



## limblips

Maggie Peterson AKA Charlene Darling.  








						Maggie Peterson, Charlene Darling on ‘The Andy Griffith Show,’ dead at 81
					

Peterson also has credits for “Casino” (1965), and “Mars Attacks!” (1996), among other appearances.




					www.al.com


----------



## DaSDGuy

black dog said:


> God Speed Remo Williams............


Streaming on Tubi now.


----------



## Miker/t

Vangelis, the Greek ‘Chariots of Fire’ composer, dies at 79 - WTOP News
					

Vangelis, the Greek electronic composer who wrote the unforgettable Academy Award-winning score for the film “Chariots of Fire” and music for dozens of other movies, documentaries and TV series, has died at 79.




					wtop.com


----------



## RoseRed

Ray Liotta!  









						Ray Liotta Dead at 67, Passed in His Sleep in Dominican Republic
					

Ray Liotta dead at the age of 67. The ‘Goodfellas’ actor passed away in his sleep while filming a movie in the Dominican Republic. RIP.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Miker/t

RoseRed said:


> Ray Liotta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray Liotta Dead at 67, Passed in His Sleep in Dominican Republic
> 
> 
> Ray Liotta dead at the age of 67. The ‘Goodfellas’ actor passed away in his sleep while filming a movie in the Dominican Republic. RIP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Oh wow!  Jimmy or Paulie probably had him whacked


----------



## PJay

Miker/t said:


> Oh wow!  Jimmy or Paulie probably had him whacked


I thought he died after Hannibal ate his brain.


----------



## Monello

RoseRed said:


> Ray Liotta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray Liotta Dead at 67, Passed in His Sleep in Dominican Republic
> 
> 
> Ray Liotta dead at the age of 67. The ‘Goodfellas’ actor passed away in his sleep while filming a movie in the Dominican Republic. RIP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


He was looking pretty rough in the movie Many Saints of Newark.  He looked like he was well past 70 years of age in that flick.  Ray, like Gandolfini, Vincent and Pesce, those Jersey guys were the perfect actors in play mafia character roles.


----------



## Grumpy

RoseRed said:


> Ray Liotta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray Liotta Dead at 67, Passed in His Sleep in Dominican Republic
> 
> 
> Ray Liotta dead at the age of 67. The ‘Goodfellas’ actor passed away in his sleep while filming a movie in the Dominican Republic. RIP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Not dead, just disappeared into the cornfield.


----------



## Tech

Grumpy said:


> Not dead, just disappeared into the cornfield.


So, he's in Iowa.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Grumpy said:


> Not dead, just disappeared into the cornfield.


My wife and I visited Dyersville, have a vial of dirt from left field.


----------



## Miker/t

Bon Jovi founding bassist Alec John Such dead at 70
					

Bon Jovi bassist and founding member of the rock band, Alec John Such, died at the age of 70, the band confirmed on Twitter.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Monello

Tony Siragusa, 55.  Baltimore Raven lineman.



> Tony Siragusa, the NFL defensive tackle who became one of the game's biggest players and personalities, died Wednesday at the age of 55.
> 
> The cause of Siragusa's death was not immediately available.
> 
> Affectionately known as "Goose," Siragusa served as a vital cog in the middle of the Baltimore Ravens' historic 2000 defense, which spearheaded the franchise's first Super Bowl title that same season. He started his 12-year career by drinking away his $1,000 signing bonus as an undrafted free agent and left the game as one of its unique personalities who was known for his irreverent sense of humor and memorable pranks.



goose


----------



## CRHS89

Bruton Smith, NASCAR track owner. He was 95. He was quite a character.


----------



## jazz lady

Monello said:


> Tony Siragusa, 55. Baltimore Raven lineman.


Damn shame.  He was part of the SB XXXV crew that won it that year.  There was also the death of Jaylon Ferguson, current Ravens player, who was 26 years old.  Rest in peace to both.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Monello said:


> Tony Siragusa, 55.  Baltimore Raven lineman.
> 
> 
> 
> goose


Shame,  he seemed like a decent guy too, definitely entertaining.


----------



## black dog

Hells Angle Sonny Barger, dead at 83.


----------



## Monello

black dog said:


> Hell's Angel Sonny Barger, dead at 83.


I wonder where he will spend the afterlife.


----------



## GregV814

I thought he died years ago....

well, another angel lost its wings...


----------



## black dog

Monello said:


> I wonder where he will spend the afterlife.


What is Hog Heaven?


----------



## Monello

black dog said:


> What is Hog Heaven?


Not if fuel at the Hades Gas & Go is over $5 a gallon.


----------



## AnthonyJames

black dog said:


> What is Hog Heaven?


Anywhere *you* are. Which is usually trolling the parking lot at the Walmart in Muncie, Indianna.

According to your personal confessions of course.


----------



## black dog

AnthonyJames said:


> Anywhere *you* are. Which is usually trolling the parking lot at the Walmart in Muncie, Indianna.
> 
> According to your personal confessions of course.


Your game just sucks. At least try to be funny retard.


----------



## AnthonyJames

black dog said:


> Your game just sucks. At least try to be funny retard.


Who the hell is Funny Retard? Is that your Mom's MPD?


----------



## Grumpy

James Caan, 82, RIP


----------



## stgislander

Grumpy said:


> James Caan, 82, RIP


You even beat Fox News.


----------



## Gilligan

Damn. Jimmy Caan was one of my favorites.


Grumpy said:


> James Caan, 82, RIP


----------



## Grumpy

Corporal Agarn..dead at 99


----------



## Ken King

Grumpy said:


> Corporal Agarn..dead at 99


Is anyone still living from F-Troop?


----------



## Grumpy

Ken King said:


> Is anyone still living from F-Troop?


All the main characters are gone from what I am seeing..Wrangler Jane (hottie Melody Patterson) died in 2015 at 66..She was only 16 when she started on the show but used a forged ID saying she was 18.


----------



## GregV814

Grumpy said:


> Corporal Agarn..dead at 99


Larry Storch.....he did voices for cartoons for WarnerBrothers...


----------



## Tech

GregV814 said:


> Larry Storch.....he did voices for cartoons for WarnerBrothers...


Saw him a rendition of Arsenic and Old Lace. Cast was full of 70s tv stars.


----------



## Monello

Pauly Walnuts.

Tony Sirico, 79


----------



## kwillia

Dang all the mob guys are dropping.


----------



## Sneakers

Ivana Trump.

:wow:


----------



## Miker/t

Another Mob guy, Paul Sorvino - 








						‘Goodfellas,’ ‘Law & Order’ actor Paul Sorvino dies at 83 - WTOP News
					

Paul Sorvino, an imposing actor who specialized in playing crooks and cops like Paulie Cicero in “Goodfellas” and the NYPD sergeant Phil Cerreta on “Law & Order,” has died. He was 83.




					wtop.com


----------



## RoseRed

Tony Dow









						Tony Dow, 'Leave It to Beaver' star, is under hospice care in ‘last hours,’ son says
					

Tony Dow, Wally Cleaver on “Leave It to Beaver,” is under hospice care in “last hours,” son says. Dow's management team said actor had died in a since-deleted Facebook post




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> Tony Dow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Dow, 'Leave It to Beaver' star, is under hospice care in ‘last hours,’ son says
> 
> 
> Tony Dow, Wally Cleaver on “Leave It to Beaver,” is under hospice care in “last hours,” son says. Dow's management team said actor had died in a since-deleted Facebook post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


Not dead yet.









						Tony Dow, 'Leave It to Beaver' star, is under hospice care in ‘last hours,’ son says
					

Tony Dow, Wally Cleaver on “Leave It to Beaver,” is under hospice care in “last hours,” son says. Dow's management team said actor had died in a since-deleted Facebook post




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Grumpy

Tony Dow Alive: Wife And Management Team Announced Death In Error; Son Says “He Has A Fighting Heart” – Update
					

Editor’s note: Deadline originally posted this report on July 26 after Tony Dow’s family said it had announced his death erroneously. The actor died Wednesday in hospice care. Read the obituary her…




					deadline.com


----------



## Sneakers

Very sad regardless.  I always admired him, mostly because he looks and acts (at the teen years) just like my older brother.  They could have twins.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## CRHS89

Grumpy said:


> Tony Dow Alive: Wife And Management Team Announced Death In Error; Son Says “He Has A Fighting Heart” – Update
> 
> 
> Editor’s note: Deadline originally posted this report on July 26 after Tony Dow’s family said it had announced his death erroneously. The actor died Wednesday in hospice care. Read the obituary her…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadline.com


How do you "accidentally" announce your husband's death???


----------



## Sneakers

Many celebs have obits already prepared and ready to release.  Sometimes they get released prematurely.

Or maybe just wishful thinking on her part.


----------



## Grumpy

CRHS89 said:


> How do you "accidentally" announce your husband's death???


I don't think she did, I believe it was friends that she had told that death was imminent and they leaked that he died to the press.


----------



## vraiblonde

Grumpy said:


> I don't think she did, I believe it was friends that she had told that death was imminent and they leaked that he died to the press.



Gee, Beav, that's a crummy thing to do.


----------



## jazz lady

He has died today.  RIP Tony. 



			Tony Dow, actor who played Wally Cleaver on 'Leave It to Beaver,' dies at 77
		




> Dow died Wednesday morning, his son, Christopher Dow, confirmed in a post on the actor's official Facebook account. No cause of death was revealed, but Dow was previously diagnosed with cancer.
> 
> "We have received confirmation from Christopher, Tony’s son, that Tony passed away earlier this morning, with his loving family at his side to see him through this journey," the Wednesday Facebook post said.
> 
> His death came not long after his management team and wife, Lauren, prematurely announced that the actor had died Tuesday morning. Several news outlets had reported Dow's death, including The Times, prompting his representatives to delete the initial Facebook post announcing his demise. Dow's verified Facebook account clarified on Tuesday that Dow was still alive but "not doing well."
> 
> Dow was diagnosed with and treated for cancer several years ago, and his wife announced in May that it had returned.


----------



## DaSDGuy

jazz lady said:


> He has died today.  RIP Tony.
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Dow, actor who played Wally Cleaver on 'Leave It to Beaver,' dies at 77


What, again?


----------



## Monello

DaSDGuy said:


> What, again?


The director didn't like the first take, so they had to do the scene again.


----------



## Hessian

David Warner (Time after Time, Time Bandits, Tron, Omen...etc) passed 7/29...Quite a number of masterful characters both heroic & villainous.
TV: Masada, Holocaust etc...past at age 80.


----------



## stgislander

Bernard Cribbins.

Fans of the Tenth Doctor will know him as Wilfred Mott..









						Bernard Cribbins, British Actor Known for ‘Doctor Who,’ Is Dead at 93
					

Mr. Cribbins’s long career included roles on stage, film and television.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## black dog

Bill Russell dead at 88
 Anybody with 11 championship rings has my respect


----------



## Kyle

'Star Trek' actress Nichelle Nichols dead at 89





https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/star-trek-actress-nichelle-nichols-dead-89





Explore the Fox News apps that are right for you at http://www.foxnews.com/apps-products/index.html.


----------



## stgislander

Bill Russell has left the arena.









						NBA legend Bill Russell dead at 88
					

Bill Russell, one of the greatest NBA players of all time, has died, his family announced on Sunday. He was 88.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## spr1975wshs

black dog said:


> Bill Russell dead at 88
> Anybody with 11 championship rings has my respect


My dad brought me to see him play at the old Boston Garden during his last season.


----------



## Hessian

Kyle said:


> 'Star Trek' actress Nichelle Nichols dead at 89
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/star-trek-actress-nichelle-nichols-dead-89
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explore the Fox News apps that are right for you at http://www.foxnews.com/apps-products/index.html.


She was a key figure in Star Trek...and a hero to many.
Kind of hoping Lunch Bucket Joe gets to attend the funeral and offer his tributes & memories of Nichelle on the small screen. I REALLY hope he goes off script on this one. Wow...imagine the places he would go.


----------



## Monello

Hessian said:


> Kind of hoping Lunch Bucket Joe gets to attend the funeral and offer his tributes & memories of Nichelle on the small screen. I REALLY hope he goes off script on this one. Wow...imagine the places he would go.


Especially if she didn't vote for him.


----------



## GregV814

"well, she was a realllll clean one...a real credit to her race and a singer on the Dean Martin show..." "I'll never forget her show, My Gang with Alfalfa".... "and she played Aunt Ester on Beverlys and Son"

Nobody would raise an eyebrow.


----------



## Kyle

GregV814 said:


> "well, she was a realllll clean one...a real credit to her race and a singer on the Dean Martin show..." "I'll never forget her show, My Gang with Alfalfa".... "and she played Aunt Ester on Beverlys and Son"
> 
> Nobody would raise an eyebrow.


Don’t forget she was Corn Pops Ho.


----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> Don’t forget she was Corn Pops Ho.


They called her butter.  Because she was all over that popped corn.


----------



## Rommey

Vin Scully died today at 94.








						Dodgers broadcaster Vin Scully dies at 94
					

Legendary Dodgers broadcaster Vin Scully died Tuesday at the age of 94.




					theathletic.com


----------



## GURPS

‘Magnum, P.I.’ actor Roger Mosley dies at 83 ​


----------



## RoseRed

Sandy!  









						Olivia Newton-John dies at age 73 after long battle with breast cancer
					

Olivia Newton-John's husband announced her death on her official Facebook page. The actress had battled breast cancer since 1992, twice beating it before being diagnosed again in 2017.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## stgislander

RoseRed said:


> Sandy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olivia Newton-John dies at age 73 after long battle with breast cancer
> 
> 
> Olivia Newton-John's husband announced her death on her official Facebook page. The actress had battled breast cancer since 1992, twice beating it before being diagnosed again in 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Clem72

Hank said:


> Who's Next?
> 
> My pick is Ms. Lohan


Officially 10 years and this one hasn't happened.  Looks like it might be a long wait since she is apparently healthy and recently married living far away from hollywood and the "scene".


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> Sandy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olivia Newton-John dies at age 73 after long battle with breast cancer
> 
> 
> Olivia Newton-John's husband announced her death on her official Facebook page. The actress had battled breast cancer since 1992, twice beating it before being diagnosed again in 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## NextJen

Bob Barker is really up there. Probably won’t be long before he’s in the news.


----------



## gemma_rae

Clem72 said:


> Officially 10 years and this one hasn't happened.  Looks like it might be a long wait since she is apparently healthy and recently married living far away from hollywood and the "scene".


Hank's legacy, being wrong.


----------



## stgislander

Clem72 said:


> Officially 10 years and this one hasn't happened.  Looks like it might be a long wait since she is apparently healthy and recently married living far away from hollywood and the "scene".





gemma_rae said:


> Hank's legacy, being wrong.


I was no fan of Hank, but I also would have put money on Ms. Lohan's number being called by now.


----------



## gemma_rae

stgislander said:


> I also would have put money on Ms. Lohan's number being called by now.


You also would have lost that money.


----------



## Hessian

David McCullough...Writer of quality history (John Adams, Harry Truman, 1776)...has passed.








						R.I.P. David McCullough, who saw the bright side of history
					

McCullough didn't just build on academic historians' work—he filled a gap they left.




					reason.com


----------



## PJay

Use to be deaths came 3's. 

Wondering if getting the shot....nah....maybe....


----------



## stgislander

gemma_rae said:


> You also would have lost that money.


That's why it's gambling.


----------



## gemma_rae

stgislander said:


> That's why it's gambling.


Okay, I've misunderstood gambling all these years.
I thought the object was to win.



You know I love you.


----------



## GregV814

*Lamont Herbert Dozier* (/ləˈmɒnt ˈdoʊʒər/;[1] June 16, 1941 – August 8, 2022) was an American singer, songwriter, and record producer, from Detroit, Michigan.[2] He co-wrote and produced 14 US _Billboard_ number 1 hits and 4 number ones in the UK.


MoTown/Holland Dozier Holland.... many many MoTown hits.


----------



## Bann

Uma Pemmaraju, 64, has died.









						Original Fox News Channel anchor Uma Pemmaraju dies at 64
					

Original Fox News Channel anchor Uma Pemmaraju has died at age 64. She was remembered as an "incredibly talented journalist" known for her kindness to colleagues.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Bann

GregV814 said:


> *Lamont Herbert Dozier* (/ləˈmɒnt ˈdoʊʒər/;[1] June 16, 1941 – August 8, 2022) was an American singer, songwriter, and record producer, from Detroit, Michigan.[2] He co-wrote and produced 14 US _Billboard_ number 1 hits and 4 number ones in the UK.
> 
> 
> MoTown/Holland Dozier Holland.... many many MoTown hits.


BIGTIME Motown hits!  

They wrote for the Supremes, Four Tops, Mary Wells, Martha & The Vandellas The Miracles, Marvin Gaye, Temptations, Isley Brothers, among others.

I'm going to see the Four Tops on the 20th at Calvert Marine Museum - they're opening for the Beach Boys AND Temptations.


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> 'Star Trek' actress Nichelle Nichols dead at 89
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/star-trek-actress-nichelle-nichols-dead-89
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explore the Fox News apps that are right for you at http://www.foxnews.com/apps-products/index.html.


Her remains are to be launched into deep space.  One report said on a Vulcan rocket (CNN).


----------



## Kyle

Sneakers said:


> Her remains are to be launched into deep space.  One report said on a Vulcan rocket (CNN).


And here I thought the Vulcans hadn’t made first contact yet.


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> And here I thought the Vulcans hadn’t made first contact yet.


You've never heard of Vulcanizing?  That's why tires contact the road so well.


----------



## Miker/t

Bernard Shaw, CNN’s 1st chief anchor, dies at 82 - WTOP News
					

Bernard Shaw, CNN’s chief anchor for two decades and a pioneering Black broadcast journalist best remembered for calmly reporting the beginning of the Gulf War in 1991 as missiles flew around him in…




					wtop.com


----------



## Bann

Queen Elizabeth died.


----------



## my-thyme

God Save the Queen.


----------



## Monello

my-thyme said:


> God Save the Queen.


Too late now.


----------



## my-thyme

Long live the king?


----------



## stgislander

Miker/t said:


> Bernard Shaw, CNN’s 1st chief anchor, dies at 82 - WTOP News
> 
> 
> Bernard Shaw, CNN’s chief anchor for two decades and a pioneering Black broadcast journalist best remembered for calmly reporting the beginning of the Gulf War in 1991 as missiles flew around him in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtop.com


I always thought he was a class act.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> I always thought he was a class act.


I recall being glued to CNN throughout the first gulf conflict in '91...except for the stretch where I was in the UK working.  They were a legitimate news outlet back then.


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> They were a legitimate news outlet back then.


The wagon came unhitched when Bush got in the first time.

It started speeding down the hill when their Messiah was ordained.

The whole thing picked up speed and went over the cliff into the ravine when Trump arrived.


----------



## Miker/t

Ramsey Lewis, Chicago-born jazz great, dies at 87
					

The pianist and his trio scored a 1965 hit with “The In Crowd.”




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## RoseRed

Ken Starr


----------



## Monello

RoseRed said:


> Ken Starr


Does Hillary have a solid alibi?


----------



## RoseRed

Nurse Ratched









						Oscar-winning Louise Fletcher dead at 88
					

The Academy Award-winning Louise Fletcher passed away in her home in Montdurausse, France, surrounded by her family, a representative said.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## vraiblonde

Coolio goes off to gangsta's paradise.

This is being hyped like he was a big deal instead of a minor leaguer who had one hit.


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> Coolio goes off to gangsta's paradise.


I liked Weird Als version better.


----------



## Clem72

Just saw a fan interview with shelly duvall.  She isn't looking in the best of health and her house appears to be a single-wide trailer.


----------



## Clem72

vraiblonde said:


> Coolio goes off to gangsta's paradise.
> 
> This is being hyped like he was a big deal instead of a minor leaguer who had one hit.


uh, excuse you. Forgetting something? 
Coolio - 1,2,3,4 (Sumpin' New) [Official Music Video] - YouTube​​


----------



## vraiblonde

Clem72 said:


> uh, excuse you. Forgetting something?
> Coolio - 1,2,3,4 (Sumpin' New) [Official Music Video] - YouTube​​



Never heard of it.  But it's nice to see that Coolio had a loyal fan.


----------



## Clem72

vraiblonde said:


> Never heard of it.  But it's nice to see that Coolio had a loyal fan.


----------



## Monello

vraiblonde said:


> Coolio goes off to gangsta's paradise.
> 
> This is being hyped like he was a big deal instead of a minor leaguer who had one hit.


I always thought that gangsta's paradise was a euphemism for Hades.


----------



## Monello

Clem72 said:


> uh, excuse you. Forgetting something?
> Coolio - 1,2,3,4 (Sumpin' New) [Official Music Video] - YouTube​​


Good to know he was able to count using 1 hand.  Was.


----------



## mitzi

vraiblonde said:


> Coolio goes off to gangsta's paradise.
> 
> This is being hyped like he was a big deal instead of a minor leaguer who had one hit.



He was a big deal in the 90s.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

mitzi said:


> He was a big deal in the 90s.


Not to those of us who listen to music.


----------



## NextJen

Yes, Coolio has now taken a Fantastic Voyage.


----------



## mitzi

jrt_ms1995 said:


> Not to those of us who listen to music.



I'm not a fan, I was just saying.


----------



## Miker/t

Loretta Lynn, coal miner’s daughter and country queen, dies - WTOP News
					

Loretta Lynn, who was known for the song “Coal Miner’s Daughter” and other country hits in the 1960s and 1970s, dies at age 90.




					wtop.com


----------



## RoseRed

Angela Lansbury, 'Murder, She Wrote' star and legendary Hollywood actress, dead at 96
					

Angela Lansbury, star of "Murder, She Wrote" and legendary Hollywood actresses, died in her sleep at the age of 96, her children announced on Tuesday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## vraiblonde

Fun fact:  She played Laurence Harvey's mother in the movie, but she was only 3 years older than him.


----------



## Tech

Robbie Coltrane, 'Harry Potter' star, dead at 72
					

Robbie Coltrane has died at the age of 72 in Scotland. The actor was best known for his roles in the "Harry Potter" films, as well as "The World Is Not Enough" and the British TV series "Cracker."




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Monello




----------



## RoseRed

Leslie Jordan   









						Leslie Jordan, 'Will & Grace' actor, dead at 67
					

Leslie Jordan died Monday after a "medical emergency" and car collision in Los Angeles. The "American Horror Story" star and "Call me Kat" actor was 67.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## stgislander

RoseRed said:


> Leslie Jordan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie Jordan, 'Will & Grace' actor, dead at 67
> 
> 
> Leslie Jordan died Monday after a "medical emergency" and car collision in Los Angeles. The "American Horror Story" star and "Call me Kat" actor was 67.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


Damn.  He was on Gutfeld! not that long ago.  Funny as hell.


----------



## RoseRed

stgislander said:


> Damn.  He was on Gutfeld! not that long ago.  Funny as hell.


I must have missed that one.  I loved him on AHS.


----------



## FettZilla

He was even in a Friday the 13th movie: Jason Goes to Hell.


----------



## Monello

RoseRed said:


> Leslie Jordan


Didn't she play in the WNBA?


----------



## Miker/t

Former Defense Secretary Ash Carter dead at 68, family says
					

Former Secretary of Defense Ash Carter has died at the age of 68, his family members announced Tuesday. Carter was appointed under then-President Barack Obama.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sneakers

Jerry Lee Lewis....


----------



## Grumpy

Jerry Lee Lewis - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## RoseRed

Sneakers said:


> Jerry Lee Lewis....


For real this time?


----------



## Sneakers

RoseRed said:


> For real this time?


Just saw it on my news feed from Associated Press.  87 y/o.


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> For real this time?


Alive, dead, alive, now dead again.... This shakes my nerves and rattles my brain.


----------



## DaSDGuy

Ray Guy, a Hall of Fame punter who won three Super Bowls with the Raiders during his career, has died, his alma mater, the University of Southern Mississippi, announced Thursday. He was 72.

The Oakland Raiders' decision made Guy the first-ever punter to be selected in the first round in the draft when they chose him No. 23 overall in 1973. He went on to make the Pro Bowl seven times and was a First-Team All-Pro selection three times.


----------



## stgislander

Redskins great Dave Butz.









						Dave Butz, Washington legend and two-time Super Bowl champion, dead at 72
					

Legendary Washington defensive lineman and two-time Super Bowl champion Dave Butz has died at 72, the Commanders announced Friday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## FettZilla

stgislander said:


> Redskins great Dave Butz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Butz, Washington legend and two-time Super Bowl champion, dead at 72
> 
> 
> Legendary Washington defensive lineman and two-time Super Bowl champion Dave Butz has died at 72, the Commanders announced Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


What a great linebacker he was. He will be missed.


----------



## HemiHauler

FettZilla said:


> What a great linebacker he was. He will be missed.



Dave Butz was a defensive tackle.


----------



## phreddyp

FettZilla said:


> What a great linebacker he was. He will be missed.


DT


----------



## black dog

Comedian Gallagher Dead at 76
					

Comedian Gallagher, known for smashing watermelons as part of his act, has died.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Miker/t

John Aniston, Jennifer Aniston's father, dead at 89
					

John Aniston has died at the age of 89. Jennifer Aniston shared the news of her father's death in an Instagram post. The actor died on Nov. 11.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Miker/t

Robert Clary, last of the ‘Hogan’s Heroes’ stars, dies at 96
					

LOS ANGELES (AP) — Robert Clary, a French-born survivor of Nazi concentration camps during World War II who played a feisty prisoner of war in the improbable 1960s sitcom “Hogan’s Heroes,” has died.




					apnews.com


----------



## Hessian

Irene Cara ...age 63.
_Fame_ & _Flashdance_...singer...SO as she approached the Pearly gates...did she exclaim "What a feeling!!"


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## mitzi

RoseRed said:


>




Never would have guessed she was almost 80.


----------



## RoseRed

mitzi said:


> Never would have guessed she was almost 80.


Same here.


----------



## Kyle

Ya notice how everybodys dead lately?


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> Ya notice how everybodys dead lately?


Cue Monty Python...


----------



## Monello

RoseRed said:


>



When I was a volunteer income tax preparer on a navy base in the mid 1990s, you had to list all your kids on the form.  An unusually large amount of sailors named their daughters Rhiannon.  

So I guess that is part of her legacy.


----------



## RoseRed

Sneakers said:


> Cue Monty Python...


I'm not dead yet!!!


----------



## Merlin99

RoseRed said:


>



Another piece of my youth gone.


----------



## Bann

Merlin99 said:


> Another piece of my youth gone.


That's what I said when I heard the news.


----------



## Miker/t

Gaylord Perry, Hall of Fame pitcher who won 2 Cy Young awards, dead at 84
					

Gaylord Perry, a Hall of Fame pitcher who won two Cy Young Awards over the course of his career, died in his home Thursday in South Carolina. He was 84.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## stgislander

Miker/t said:


> Gaylord Perry, Hall of Fame pitcher who won 2 Cy Young awards, dead at 84
> 
> 
> Gaylord Perry, a Hall of Fame pitcher who won two Cy Young Awards over the course of his career, died in his home Thursday in South Carolina. He was 84.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


Master of the spitball.


----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> Ya notice how everybodys dead lately?


Dying like before, you just know who they are now.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

RoseRed said:


> I'm not dead yet!!!


Yes, you are!


----------



## RoseRed

Brad William Henke, 'Orange Is the New Black' actor and former football pro, dead at 56
					

Brad William Henke died at the age of 56. The former professional football player turned actor was credited with nearly 100 film and television roles.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Not Bob!!!


----------



## Sneakers

RoseRed said:


> Not Bob!!!


After your Kindle died, I was thinking YOUR BoB, not this Bob.


----------



## stgislander

Kristie Alley has passed.








						Kristie Alley dead at 71
					

Kirstie Alley died on Monday following a battle with cancer that was only "recently discovered," according to her family. She was 71.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## PrchJrkr

The bastard claims another.


----------



## TPD

stgislander said:


> Kristie Alley has passed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristie Alley dead at 71
> 
> 
> Kirstie Alley died on Monday following a battle with cancer that was only "recently discovered," according to her family. She was 71.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


She did a one hour interview with Tucker Carlson last year. I was surprised and pleased with how that interview went - she was very well spoken.


----------



## spr1975wshs

TPD said:


> She did a one hour interview with Tucker Carlson last year. I was surprised and pleased with how that interview went - she was very well spoken.


Hannity called her a friend of the show this evening when he made his announcement about her passage.


----------



## Monello

PrchJrkr said:


> The bastard claims another.


So far, death is 1 for 1.


----------



## Bann

stgislander said:


> Kristie Alley has passed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristie Alley dead at 71
> 
> 
> Kirstie Alley died on Monday following a battle with cancer that was only "recently discovered," according to her family. She was 71.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


She was so vivacious -and young looking for her age!   I loved her. 

I was surprised, as most everyone was, that she had cancer.  She died at Moffitt Cancer Center, in Tampa, Fl.  The same place my sister died from cancer in 2011.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Bann said:


> She was so vivacious -and young looking for her age!   I loved her.
> 
> I was surprised, as most everyone was, that she had cancer.  She died at Moffitt Cancer Center, in Tampa, Fl.  The same place my sister died from cancer in 2011.


I am suspecting, from my own cancer experience and research, that a short battle may have been an aggressive pancreatic tumor.
Suspicion fuled by Ms. Alley's ongoing battle with her weight, which IS a large contributing factor for both diabetes and pancreatic cancer.

My beloved uncle Michael, who was only 4 years older than me, died just 19 days after diagnosis, extremely late Stage IV.

I was the 3rd of 4 cases in the family, others were maternal side: my grandmother Margherita (5 month survival), Michael (my mom's baby brother) and my 1st cousin Kevin (9 moths). I have no known genetic markers after extensive testing.


----------



## Kyle

Damn she was so cute when she was younger… Loved those pointy ears.


----------



## DaSDGuy

She was a real smoke show


----------



## Kyle




----------



## spr1975wshs

spr1975wshs said:


> I am suspecting, from my own cancer experience and research, that a short battle may have been an aggressive pancreatic tumor.
> Suspicion fueled by Ms. Alley's ongoing battle with her weight, which IS a large contributing factor for both diabetes and pancreatic cancer.
> 
> My beloved uncle Michael, who was only 4 years older than me, died just 19 days after diagnosis, extremely late Stage IV.
> 
> I was the 3rd of 4 cases in the family, others were maternal side: my grandmother Margherita (5 month survival), Michael (my mom's baby brother) and my 1st cousin Kevin (9 moths). I have no known genetic markers after extensive testing.


_I have been corrected. My wife saw an article, which lists the cause of death as advanced colon cancer._


----------



## Monello

Boxing ref, Mills Lane, 85.  No nonsense referee for a lot of championship fights.


----------



## TPD




----------



## UglyBear

DaSDGuy said:


> She was a real smoke show
> 
> View attachment 167614


A beautiful woman who made strong, witty and independent sexy AF.  Dang.


----------



## RoseRed

George Newall, a Creator of ‘Schoolhouse Rock,’ Dies at 88
					

He was the last surviving member of the team that produced the educational cartoon for ABC-TV that informed Generation X.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## stgislander

RoseRed said:


> George Newall, a Creator of ‘Schoolhouse Rock,’ Dies at 88
> 
> 
> He was the last surviving member of the team that produced the educational cartoon for ABC-TV that informed Generation X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


He was a genius.  I still know all the songs.

Actually... the Adverb song not so well.


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> He was a genius.  I still know all the songs.
> 
> Actually... the Adverb song not so well.


_"Conjunction Junction, what's your function...."_


----------



## RoseRed

stgislander said:


> He was a genius.  I still know all the songs.
> 
> Actually... the Adverb song not so well.


I looked forward to those little snippets on TV.


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> George Newall, a Creator of ‘Schoolhouse Rock,’ Dies at 88
> 
> 
> He was the last surviving member of the team that produced the educational cartoon for ABC-TV that informed Generation X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


I'm a (later) Baby Boomer.  (1959)

The series ran the first time in '73-'84, and THEN again in the 90's.  Not sure why the Times just said Gen X. 

Anyhoo, when the Newtowne Players were preforming the Schoolhouse Rock play here (mid 2000's?)  - I took my kids and they loved it!!


----------



## gemma_rae

Kyle said:


> _"Conjunction Junction, what's your function...."_


_Hooking up words and phrases and clauses_


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Bann said:


> Not sure why the Times just said Gen X.


Because they're ********s.


----------



## spr1975wshs

My favorite...


----------



## Miker/t

Stephen ‘tWitch’ Boss, DJ for ‘Ellen DeGeneres Show,’ dead at 40 - WTOP News
					

Stephen "tWitch" Boss, the amiable DJ for "Ellen DeGeneres Show" and dancer who rose to fame on "So You Think You Can Dance," has died.




					wtop.com


----------



## OccamsRazor

Mike Leach - Head Football Coach of Mississippi State University and master of the Air Raid Offense! Dead - 61 yo


----------



## stgislander

Franco Harris  








						Steelers Legend Franco Harris Dies Days Before Immaculate Reception Anniversary
					

The Pittsburgh Steelers Hall of Famer was set to have his number retired this weekend.




					www.si.com
				




Nobody can forget Franco's Italian Army.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

stgislander said:


> Franco Harris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steelers Legend Franco Harris Dies Days Before Immaculate Reception Anniversary
> 
> 
> The Pittsburgh Steelers Hall of Famer was set to have his number retired this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.si.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody can forget Franco's Italian Army.


I don't think I ever heard a bad word about Franco Harris.


----------



## stgislander

I never gave it much thought, but they are only NOW retiring his jersey?


----------



## Monello

PeoplesElbow said:


> I don't think I ever heard a bad word about Franco Harris.


He probably didn't have a twitter account where he was spewing some political nonsense non stop every day.


----------



## HemiHauler

stgislander said:


> I never gave it much thought, but they are only NOW retiring his jersey?



The Stillers are one of those teams who retire numbers very sparingly (much like the Redskins). The only two officially retired numbers are 70 (Ernie Stautner) and 75 Mean Joe Green. Others are "unofficially retired", meaning they don't use the number again, but without the pomp and circumstance of actually retiring it.

The Raiders and maybe a few other clubs do not retire any numbers at all, ever.


----------



## Monello

HemiHauler said:


> The Stillers are one of those teams who retire numbers very sparingly (much like the Redskins). The only two officially retired numbers are 70 (Ernie Stautner) and 75 Mean Joe Green. Others are "unofficially retired", meaning they don't use the number again, but without the pomp and circumstance of actually retiring it.
> 
> The Raiders and maybe a few other clubs do not retire any numbers at all, ever.


Hey look at you being all nice and civil in the forums.  Not chasing people around calling them names.

You're trying hard to get off the naughty list, aren't you?


----------



## ontheriver

Monello said:


> Hey look at you being all nice and civil in the forums.  Not chasing people around calling them names.
> 
> You're trying hard to get off the naughty list, aren't you?


I thought the same thing a few days ago.  Baby steps.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Monello said:


> He probably didn't have a twitter account where he was spewing some political nonsense non stop every day.


True, but I've also heard a lot of good things about him too.


----------



## Ken King

Soccer great Pele, 82.


----------



## gary_webb

Contrary to reports, Russell Crowe is NOT dead.

That is all.


----------



## TPD

Barbara Walters. An icon.


----------



## PrchJrkr

TPD said:


> Barbara Walters. An icon.


I actually thought she passed on a few years ago.


----------



## Merlin99

PrchJrkr said:


> I actually thought she passed on a few years ago.


If I’d been asked I would have said she passed sometime in the 90’s


----------



## Merlin99

And Pope Benedict apparently shuffled off his mortal coil.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Merlin99 said:


> And Pope Benedict apparently shuffled off his mortal coil.


I thought he might after seeing reports on his declining health earlier in the week.


----------

